# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Социофобия

## Неуместный

У меня социофобия, иначе говоря очень тяжело общаться с людьми. С другой стороны отсутствие друзей очень тяготит. Чувствую себя очень паршиво по жизни  :Frown:  , была даже попытка суицида, правда, понятно, неудачная. Несколько раз лежал в психушках, правда, платных, негосударственных по поводу депрессии и социофобии. Сейчас я тоже чувствую себя неважно, часто бывают мысли о суициде. Пришел я на этот форум чтобы поговорить с теми, кто, может быть меня понимает, в мире я таких не нашел.





> Встречи социофобиков
> Ресурсы посвещённые СФ
> 
> (c) grey

----------


## PhrosiUM

Не знаю можно ли это назвать социофобией, но нечто подобное у меня есть. правда я стараюсь с этим бороться как то... раньше, года 3 назад это вообще было катострофически. когда я проходила мимо компаний людей я думала что они все на меня смотрят и думают, что я идиотка, или что у меня на лбу написано - неудачница, когда сижу в универе.
Лично мой выход был таковым. Я затыкала плеером уши и вообще не смотрела на них. А про себя думала "Вот уроды.." Со временем начала использовать политику вроде того, что они меня боятся как и я их, они сами все неудачники, и смотрела презрительным взглядом.
Вот... а потом обросла похренизмом. Хотя до сих пор не могу находиться с большим кол-вом людей в одном помещении...
Ау тебя как это проявляется, и что тебе говорили психиатры на этот счет?

----------


## Инна

> когда я проходила мимо компаний людей я думала что они все на меня смотрят и думают, что я идиотка, или что у меня на лбу написано - неудачница, когда сижу в универе. 
> Лично мой выход был таковым. Я затыкала плеером уши и вообще не смотрела на них. А про себя думала "Вот уроды.." Со временем начала использовать политику вроде того, что они меня боятся как и я их, они сами все неудачники, и смотрела презрительным взглядом. 
> Вот... а потом обросла похренизмом. Хотя до сих пор не могу находиться с большим кол-вом людей в одном помещении...


 Нечто похоже и у меня было... Реально забить на них на всех нужно!!!!!!!!

----------


## PhrosiUM

Базаришь! Возьмемся за руки браться и сестры и скажем "Да пошли ка вы..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Инна

*PhrosiUM* Ага, точняк. Нас больше, поэтому мы сильнее   :Smile:

----------


## Schulz

..эту проблему очень быстро решает соответствующая работа)...примеров достаточно...промоутер...только за один час пропускаешь через себя 20-30 человек...хочешь-не хочешь..а работать надо...о страхе и всяких фобиях вообще забываешь)

----------


## PhrosiUM

А вот в этом ты не совсем прав. У некоторых (был случай) это вызывает обратную реакцию. Нагрубит ему кто-нибудь...еще больше закроется человек.

----------


## Black_907

Как черт возьми я вас понимаю..

----------


## DMB

Автор у меня похожая проблема.Блин я уже года 2 с людьми не общаюсь толком кроме инета, не хожу никуда вобще кроме кладбища,я не знаю можно ли назвать это социофобией?если честно, когда я конкретно ''ушел в себя'' мне даже как-то с одной стороны легче стало...хоть и боли мучают,вою часто гроулом)

----------


## nothing1

Привет, коллеги) А у меня через месяц и 4 дня юбилей) Исполняется ровно 5 лет, как я ВООБЩЕ из квартиры не выхожу. Боюсь людей. Такая вот социофобия...

----------


## nothing1

На то родители есть.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## nothing1

Чтобы свалить от предков, нужно на улицу для начала выйти, а мне к окну подойти страшно, особенно летом. А вообще закрыли тему, жалею уже, что написал.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Mimi

Я не знаю, можно ли это назвать социофобией но уже около двху лет не могу работать с большим кол-вом людей - ни продавцом ,ни кем-то, когда можно контактировать сразу со многими.

----------


## olesjka

> форум как раз для того чтобы проблемы решать, ничего страшного тут не вижу в своем сообщении. боится людей, а в интернете же пишет.


 Именно поэтому и пишет! Тут ты видишь только текст, не видишь эмоций, чувств, глаз и пр. ХОТЯ вот некоторые сообщения могут сделать больно...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Mimi

> А кто говорит о достоинстве? Скажи парализованной бабушке, что недостойно ей срать в памперсы, извиняюсь за грубость, конечно. Ты думаешь, что это разные вещи? А вот и нет, ведь речь идет о болезни. Достойно, не достойно, а если по-другому не получается?


 Нэймлэсс, согласна. Я думаю, то, что физически не видно, ещё не говорит о том, что этого нет.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Black_907

Имеется ввиду, наверно, работать над своими проблемами

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Инна

> жалко даже время тратить писать сообщения если человек сам не хочет себе помочь. все ведь проше, сказали б сразу что ужасные эгоисты которым на**ть на остальных, а все сочувствовали им, помогали и т.п.


 Черт, ситуации разные бывают. Если у человека проблемы, ему бывает так плохо, что он не в состоянии себе помочь. И сочувствие, участие для него просто необходимы, если он в одиночестве не может справиться. А если говорить о социофобии, то это тем более не прихоть, а болезнь.

----------


## Schulz

....и все же отправной точкой тут считаю "не хочу"....или "нет необходимости"...пока значит не приперло...что автор сделал для решения проблемы?...вот и я том же...просто не понимаю..столько книжек...информации..почему бы просто не занятся собой? пути решения: 1.МЕДИКАМЕНТОЗНОЕ ЛЕЧЕНИЕ...2.ПОВЕДЕНЧЕСКАЯ ТЕРАПИЯ (работа с вызывающими тревогу мыслями, выработка социальных навыков, преодоление отчуждения и тд..)...вводишь в поисковик свою социофобию и арбайтен....

----------


## olesjka

1. Нда. Медикаментами ударим по социофобии. Весьма интересно... что-то типа зелья приворотного на все человечество?

2. А на счет арбайтен. Предполагаю, что у автора нет желания. Ситуация долгая - долгая, а любая повторяющаяся ситуация вызывает зависимость. 
Только по-моему социофобия явное преувеличение. Есть люди, которым сложно с другими, они пару слов сказали, и все, они могут поддерживать разговоры отдельными фразами, а далее тупик, потому что не видят смысла в разговоре, либо хотят понравиться, но боятся сказать лишнего.
Но и на таких людей встречаются посланники. И такие люди будут, просто должны быть, замкнутым тяжело приходится, и кстати, замкнутость не лечится.

----------


## нетуменяника

Я тоже социофоб. Вот недавно с родителями в кино ездил, решил проветриться, посмотреть как  там "нормальные (читай сирые) люди" живут( вдруг у них  там уже хвосты отрасли?  :Smile:  ) Такая это фигня...Для начала в пробке остояли пол дня, потом в очередь за билетами с кричащими маленькими ублюдками (детьми), потом в зале слушал хрумканье поп корна над ухом...Потом в макдаке столик держал (и две девки хотели меня оттуда согнать, я их послал и дал понять, что разговор окончен и возражения не принимаются-отвалили)). Честно говоря, удовольсвтие сомнительное. Как посмотришь как все эти обыватели живут, про**ать на работе минимум 8 часов своей жизни и спустить зарплату на всякую дребеднь. Я в тот момент подумал, что живу просто прекрасно, а им должно мне завидовать) Мне хоть в пробках стоять не надо и на работу спозаранку подниматься...+ освежил в памяти как эти молодежные компании себя ведут: за километр слышны все эти: "бляха наха", "эй лошара пива принес?" аааа е**аааать!!!" и все в таком духе. Противно. Да я король по сравнению с этим дерьмом.

Ну у меня тяжелая стадия, когда в магазин тяжело выйти. Но в последнее время упсехи делаю. Просто наплевал, кто что там обо мне подумает. Не детей же мне с ними крестить. Волнуюсь? И пофиг. И тут интересные вещи стали выянсяться..Оказалось, что на меня почти никто не смотрит (а я до этого думал, что стоит мне куда то войти как все сразу на меня оборачиваются), во вторых, что эти людозвери сами очень пугливы и трясуться за свою ложную личность. То есть они меня стесняются, не меньше, чем я их когда то. Стоит кому то в глаза пристально впериться-отводят. Щас уже так осмелел, что могу даже поругаться с продавщицей, если она че то мне не по нраву делает) А раньше бывало брал яблочный сок вместо апельсинового, из за того, что боялся сказать, что ошиблись...Ничего страшного тут нет. Не удается избавиться только от неприятных  физических ощущений, так в висках стучит, да от нервов подташнивает.

А вот личного общения нету. Ну и хрен с ним. Тактика тут такая же. Ведешь себя естествтенно, если кому что то не понравилось, то козел он, а не ты и у него проблемы, а не у тебя.

Короче, твои проблемы закончаться в тот самый миг, как только ты перестанешь считать их проблемами.

----------


## Неуместный

Вижу, что здесь есть много людей с теми же проблемами.



> Ау тебя как это проявляется, и что тебе говорили психиатры на этот счет?


 Да вобщем также как ты описала, подобным образом. А психиаторы ничего не говорили только пичкали таблетками, но от них становилось только хуже.



> А ты не можешь отметить, с чего это началось? Я имею в виду твою болезнь..Что стало отправной точкой? Может быть, проблемы со внешностью, или, например, издевательства в школе? Можешь припомнить что-то подобное?


 Можно сказать, что издевательства в школе, но у меня уже тогда это началось и я провоцировал их тем, что отгораживался от всех, а вообще началось гораздо раньше, может, даже всегда так было.

2Schulz Я все или почти все это пробовал, просто не помогает.

----------


## Schulz

..тут уже говорилось...в таком случае только один вариант- забить на все и на всех...)все равно я сторонник силовых методов решения...пока не войдешь в экстримальную ситуацию..когда тебе необходимо говорить и общаться...пока не сломаешь себя и не увидишь..что ты их не боишься....даже наоборот...появляется азарт...вот тогда...блин..просто я тоже всегда ныл..что не умею с девушками знакомится...поддерживать беседу...и не боятся...оказалось....еще как могу...просто весна пришла и вариантов не было)

----------


## nothing1

NORDman' у адресую:
во-первых, с чего ты взял, что я сижу на шее у родителей, жить с ними это не значит сидеть у них на шее, во-вторых, что меня устраивает сидение в 4-х стенах, и в-третьих не нужна мне ничья жалость. На этот форум я пришел с единственной целью- найти партнера по СУ и тьфу тьфу тьфу вроде нашел, за что форуму премного благодарен. А делать выводы из трех написанных мною строчек это нагловато. Тогда хоть бы сообщения мои почитал, особенно в теме ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО.

----------


## nothing1

Причем тут Нобелевская премия... даааааа Тебе знакомо состояние, когда тебя 24 часа в сутки долбит паранойя, когда невозможно ни на что отвлечься, ни на чем сосредоточиться, и думать можно только о НЕЙ. Постоянно. Строить и разрушать бредовые логические конструкции. А насчет страха... Он появился у меня в 18 лет, засел я дома в 20. А все это время только и делал, что боролся. На улицу выходил в аффективном состоянии, трясло так, что зуб на зуб не попадал. Пока не позвонили родакам из того заведения, где я учился, и не посоветовали меня психиатору показать, типа нам не нужны лишние проблемы. И мне отец сказал, что все, надо лечиться. Вот с тех прошло 5 лет, результата ноль, только хуже стало, паранойя началась.

----------


## nothing1

Единственный урок который тут можно извлечь-если чувствуете, что у вас начинает ехать крыша, кончайте собой, как можно быстрей. Если бы я помер после первой попытки в 20 лет, я бы со светлой головой помер. А ведь тогда не понимал даже, какое это счастье. Попытка была импульсивной. И только по причине страха, паранойи еще не было. А сейчас такое чувство, что и смерть от этих запар не избавит. Нет, все-таки это моя мечта прямо- чувствовать УМИРАЮ и спокойненько свою жизнь вспоминать или вообще ни о чем не думать, а просто на небо смотреть... Но... Не судьба.

----------


## Showmeagain

> А сейчас такое чувство, что и смерть от этих запар не избавит. Нет, все-таки это моя мечта прямо- чувствовать УМИРАЮ и спокойненько свою жизнь вспоминать или вообще ни о чем не думать, а просто на небо смотреть... Но... Не судьба.


 На это сложно что-то сказать... Но а если еще раз подумать?
А заодно и взвесь - может какое-то чувство сможет тебя побудить к жизни? Надежда, долг, любовь, страх??? Ведь ты не парализован и руки есть и голова... Надеюсь, что светлая...   :Big Grin:

----------


## nothing1

Showmeagain- ноу комментс

----------


## Showmeagain

Ты не думай - я не хочу ничем и никак обидеть или задеть...   :Frown:  
И может я не совсем могу разделить с тобой твое состояние, а поэтому как-то чересчур написал... Но мой знакомый ведет себя похоже... Хотя ему полегче. Он редко, но выходит

----------


## olesjka

Кстати, хороший способ, выходить на улицу брести неизвестно куда и смотреть людям в глаза. Постараться выдержать взгляд, прибавляет уверенности. А еще просто подходить и спрашивать "Сколько времени, как туда то пройти, закурить не найдется" Услышать и поблагодарить... мне помогает.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*olesjka*
Хорошая идея, действовать от противного. Борготься со страхом... Боишся людей - иди и общайся с ними. Да сложно, но ничего легко не дается в этом мире... такова судьба... Хочешь добится результата - действуй!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Andrew

Хм я думаю, что социофобия - это зависимость от системы и уничтожение своей личности....
Блин прояви личнсть! Выйди на улицу в трусах если тебе так нравится....иди веселой походкой...делай что хочешь, впределах разумного...Вы"№;"№и систему и выкинь её нафиг.....будь свободен...

Блин вспомнилась одна история:

"Одному человеку очень нравилось прыгать на одной ноге и орать на всю улицу,что скины пи;";ры"
Вот так он прыгал, прыгал....пока его скины не от%^#дили, его госпитализировали и ампутировали одну ногу....
На следующий день все увидели как он прыгает на одной оставшейся ноге и орет: "Хирурги Пи;%№ры!"...Что сказать.....личность...

----------


## Schulz

> Хочешь добится результата - действуй!!!!!!!!!


 ....
..особого энтузиазма у автора не вижу..)....попробуй хорошенько разозлиться на себя...ты же сам себя в такие условия ставишь...кто виноват вокруг? люди...которых ты боишься...или твое "я"....которое боится....

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> а ты разве не встречала тут товарищей (не будем тыкать пальцем и называть конкретных/конкретного) которым ничего не интересно, ничего не хотят делать и еще им все на блюдечке подавай?


 Да это я! Но я хочу найти и интерес в жизни, начать жить самостоятельно и не сидеть в четырех стенах. А как если высокой работопособностью не отличаюсь, не могу найти общий язык с людьми, потеряла все навыки общения; особых умений и способностей тоже нет.



> сказали б сразу что ужасные эгоисты которым на**ть на остальных


 А остальным можно подумать не на**ть на тебя  :Frown:

----------


## нетуменяника

Ты тут друзей, автор темы, не найдешь. Я тоже раньше надеялся, что это возможно, думал, вот будет инет и...а нефига не будет. Другие социофобы либо агрессивны и стремяться поунижать таких же, либо слишком забиты и даже строчку текста от них не выбьешь. 

Причем наблюдается у них у всех неприятная тенденция - стремиться "жить как все", а не устроиться как то со своей особенностью, может "и не по сценарию".

----------


## MeiLi

.........

----------


## MeiLi

........

----------


## Schulz

...а собственно...зачем вам общаться с этими мелкими, грязными, лживыми, лицемерными людишкаи?.....я не шучу..спрашиваю серьезно...ЗАЧЕМ?

----------


## olesjka

*Schulz* а ты себя к числу людей не относишь? не все такие... зачем так жестоко обобщать 
 :?  :?

----------


## Schulz

...все мы порочны уже с рождения)...
...автор...ты же сам осознаешь..что у тебя проблемы.."страх на подсознательном уровне"..и тд...практикой можно все решить.....читал историю...девушка от себя пишет...."иду на своей волне...спустилась в метро...на платформе подбегает парень...и просить послать его на х*р...естественно..девушка в шоке..типа зачем...оказывается....у них, у пикапщиков, задание...раз 10 услышать от девушки отказ в такой категоричной форме...и 10 раз самому послать (для самоутверждения что ли) ...)....

----------


## Anubis

> Хм я думаю, что социофобия - это зависимость от системы и уничтожение своей личности....
> Блин прояви личнсть! Выйди на улицу в трусах если тебе так нравится....


 ... попади в обезьянник, где тебя менты оприходуют по-полной...личности, блин....долбо**ство это, а не проявление личности...

----------


## Anubis

> ...а собственно...зачем вам общаться с этими мелкими, грязными, лживыми, лицемерными людишкаи?.....я не шучу..спрашиваю серьезно...ЗАЧЕМ?


 Все 3,14дарасы, я д`Артаньян))) Кстати, харакерная для многих форумчан позиция: я мол весь из себбя утонченный и выскодуховный, а меня никто не понимает))

----------


## olesjka

*Anubis*
Все - таки хочется надеятся на иронию в этой фразе  :? 
...а собственно...зачем вам общаться с этими мелкими, грязными, лживыми, лицемерными людишкаи?.....я не шучу..спрашиваю серьезно...ЗАЧЕМ?

----------


## Schulz

...тююю...))с моей стороны конечно же ирония))...даже сарказм..)...просто "социофобы" так серьезно подошли к  проблеме....зло берет..это вообще относилось к "нетуменяника" и его поход в кинотеатр...написал на эмоциях...ссылку на цитату не вставил....извините...ничего личного не имею против авторов ....сам такой...был...даже хуже все было...но я боролся...я знаю..что такие проблемы решаются...и мне никто не помогал.....не было никаких клиник...психологов...и форумов...есть проблема-решай...есть страх-борись....ну неужели так сложно поверить в себя*?..зачем себя загонять в угол на ровном месте?.....проблемы нету...есть твое отношение к ситуации....в жизни и так хватает приключений....а грузить себя фобиями....извините..не понимаю...а уж тем более раздувать тему для разговора...еще раз простите меня за критичность..

----------


## imissmyeyes

Хорошо, что социофобии отвели отдельную тему. Думаю, многих присутствующих тяготит эта проблема. 

Только мне вот что интересно - неужели бы, соберись очно все отписавшиеся выше, вместе, не получилось бы общения? Неужели бы все стояли бы в сторонке друг от друга и презрительно щурились? Гораздо проще общаться с людьми, которые знают о твоих проблемах, и у которых те же самые проблемы. Можно элементарно создать что-то вроде кружка по интересам, реально помогать друг другу.
Я убеждена, что в случае с социофобией может помочь только понимание и доброе отношение окружающих. Медикаменты тут могут только "вспомогать".

З. Ы. Комменты вроде Nordmen'овских - тож мнение. Хоть и гнусное

----------


## imissmyeyes

2Schulz:

 Значит, у тебя была не болезнь. Нужно же различать нелады с психикой и тяжелую форму робости, стеснительности и прочая. С болезнью сам уже ничего не поделаешь

----------


## Schulz

> Комменты вроде Nordmen'овских - тож мнение. Хоть и гнусное


 ...по-моему ...самое обьективное мнение...а "гнусное"...потому что правдивое....здоровая критика еще никому не помешала...

----------


## imissmyeyes

Я же отписала выше, с болезнью сам ничего не поделаешь. Нужна помощь.

----------


## Schulz

...да...но автору "помощь" не помогла...(если я правильно понял)...что в таком случае?....

----------


## imissmyeyes

Под помощью разумею не медикаменты (психиатрии от силы двести лет, ху** она может сделать для излечения?), а любовь, понимание, теплоту отношения. Социофобия - болезнь, но вовсе не такая клиническая, как, скажем,  шизофрения или эпилепсия. Именно к этому был мой первый пост. Давайте что-то делать

----------


## Schulz

....очень тонка грань между "любовь, понимание, теплота отношения" и "утирание соплей, жалость"...особенно здесь...особенно виртуально...проблему решать только внутри себя...возможно...автор путает понятия "цель" и "средство для достижения цели"....к примеру...можно устроить целую трагедию из похода в магазин..если себя накручивать...мол..сейчас надо что-то говорить..а я боюсь...как обо мне подумают...и тд...ведь можно просто поставить цель -купить кефир....и советую тренироватся...практика и только практика...при том...удобней начинать практиковаться с незнакомыми людьми...легче...и самое главное--для себя делать это...для самоутверждения...типа..я могу..я модный,..в этом нет ничего плохого....научится завязывать разговор с левыми людьми...стоишь на остановке...рядом стоит мужик какой-то...мимо проезжает крутая тачка...ты как бы про себя..но в то же время и к мужику обращаешься...тип...блин...вот это машина...3.6 объем ...6 до 100...и тд...и смотришь на реакцию...ну не будет же он тебе морду бить из-за такого пустяка...?...главное...чтоб ты почувствовал..что в этом нет ничего страшного..общение..это так же естественно..как дыхание...моргание и тд)...

----------


## grey

её можно лечить, но всё равно в душе всё останется. снаружи ты будешь общественным, но внутри будешь хотеть забить на всех. это моё проверенное мнение.
абсолютно другим человеком невозможно стать.

----------


## Anubis

Согласен! В корне себя не изменишь и кайфа от общения не будет, разве что актерские навыки в себе развить. Кстати, представительницы  прекрасного пола очень даже чувствуют это на интуитивном уровне и как бы ни притворялся  - расколят)))

----------


## Schulz

..ок...но другого выхода все равно не вижу...а без общения он не сможет жить в мире.....полноценной жизнью...

----------


## Неуместный

Можно, конечно, сходить в магазин или еще что-то по мелочи, но от преодоления фобия не становится меньше, все слишком далеко зашло. Говорить с людьми просто так, как в этом примере с остановкой не могу вообще никак. Не могу и все.

----------


## MeiLi

............

----------


## Schulz

....по ходу хочет..но не может...а из-за это депрессирует...покопайся в себе...и ты найдешь причину..просто так ничего не бывает...мну вот люди просто бояться....немножко большой и страшный....я из-за этого комплексую...с другой стороны...ЮМОР...иду вечером сегодня...музыка..никого и ничего не вижу и не слышу...впереди тётенька..я ее даже не заметил...догоняю... она за сумку хватается (свою)  и в крик...короче...она от меня шарахнулась..я от нее....у меня в итоге истерика...мы потом долго смеялись..она говорит...что у пожилых людей такое часто бывает...кстати...тоже фобия...так что ничего страшного...правда..хорошо...что без балончика обошлось...)))...проще надо быть..))..это жизнь....

----------


## Lxav

*Неуместный*, ты зря выбрал позицию жертвы!
Тебе не друзья, а жополизы нужны.  Подойди к какой нибудь девке и скажи:"Хочешь быть моей су**ой?!" Это будет тебе вместо суицида.
Если выживешь будешь внукам рассказывать как заглянул в глаза самой Смерти и остался жив!

----------


## Zorro

*Lxav*
а может тебя в топку ?  :?

----------


## fallen_angel

*Lxav*
ЗА аццкий отжиг.

----------


## Дас

> заглянул в глаза самой Смерти и остался жив!


 хмм... Где то я это слышал...

----------


## 2 day

Полностью согласен с *Lxav*. Если умерать, то с музыкой!

*Неуместный*
Может это совсем не в тему, нооо есть такие замечательные люди, которые помогут тебе избавиться от социофобии за месяц, но нужно желание!!! Большое желание.... если реально надумаешь пиши.

----------


## Dissident

Я низнаю как это называется, но что то похожее есть у меня! Я не то что боюсь общаться, я . . .  при встрече с родными, могу не сказать "Здравствуй"! Появляется желание убежать, и сидеть одному гденибудь! Немогу находиться в местах где много людей! Когда вижу чейто взгляд, могу потерять сознание! один раз на меня посмотрели в автобусе, я просто отрубился! Из - за этого не могу рботать :'( одно время дрежался, старался уговорить себя! Но сейчас реально понимаю что просто пропаду!! Останусь один, без родителей, знакомых :'( и даже не смогу сходить в магазин за грёбанным хлебом :'( умру от голода, но на улицу не выйду!!! Очень часто доводит до реального психоза, и до истерического страха! могу даже не подходить к окнам! грусно всё это как то :'( Низнаю блин что с этим делать . . . и естьли смысл что либо делать!!! Одно время сидел на амфетаминах, помогало! Но стоят они дорого, идти к психологу и ставить диагноз для рецепта, нехочу :'( в общем Ж полная :'(

----------


## kasiwagi

Чувствую себя хорошо только, когда я один (разговаривать с родителями или сестрой - настоящая пытка); друзей, разумеется, нет (есть один "приятель", оставшийся с университета, но он - что-то вроде чрезвычайного полномочного посла всего остального мира для меня) - со старших классов уткнулся в книги (Кафка, Капоте, Сэлинджер - воспринимаю их как очень близких людей); не думаю, что мне просто "не повезло": я просто не могу представить парня или девушку, с которыми мне было бы легко и хорошо.

----------


## Денис Л.

У меня тоже похожая хрень- только немного другого плана, я незнаю социфобия или нет, вроде людей и небоюсь, но когда я пытаюсь чтото сказать например в компании, слова как будто застряют в горле, в итоге тупо молчу. Когда с одним человеком вроде ещё куда не шло, но когда их уже 2ое или больше это кошмар, причем чем дольше молчиш тем труднее уже будет чтото сказать, чем дальше тем хуже. Вот такая вот жопа. Но это ещё фигня в школе там ладно както там можно и молчать но ад начался тогда когда мои заботливые родители которым срать на мое мнение отдавали меня в лагерь...там я просто замыкался и ходил как идиот молча. Но когда открыл бля себя интернет чаты форумы я неожидал от себя что смогу даже там нормально общатся с людьми. Когда с однокласником общатся в чате в локальной сети он вобще немог поверить что это был я. Видимо когда невидиш человека както легче становится и гребаная психика неможет помешать разговаривать.

----------


## Dissident

*Денис Л.*
Наверно это просто страх показаться неловким?
У меня было как то такое. несравнить с чувством реальной паники! Я думаю что, пообщавшись, пережив этот барьер, через интернет. . . 
сможешь раскрепоститься  :Smile:  будет проще мне кажется. Просто дело привычки! Главно не загоняться по этому поводу и не придумывать левых мотивов для себя  :Smile:  наверно то изза чего ты переживаешь, это есстественно ))))

----------


## Денис Л.

Dissident
Это ничто по сравнению с той причиной которая привела меня на этот форум, это я просто так к слову. 
Самое простое это сказать будь проще и сможеш раскрепостится...Дело не в том что я "стесняюсь" что то сказать я просто немогу. Незнаю может это и пройдет может и нет мне всеравно. В данный момент меня волнуют только проблемы со здоровьем. Вобще в последнее время живу только надеждой, но врядли в нашей стране с нашей медециной мне чем нибудь помогут.

----------


## Dissident

*Денис Л.*
 :cry: ты только прошу не обижайся, что я так сказал.

----------


## пасанчик

попадалово большое,на форуме на этом чтиво не из весёлых.читаеш проблему как эту и думаеш у кого серьёзней,у меня или вот у него?
у меня такого нет,понять тебя друг не могу.серьёзно у тебя всё,доктор нужен,даже если и был.как так дальше тебе жить не знаю.

----------


## xblp

nothing1
Ты не один с такой проблемой
Уменя было такое два года назад , я не могла ни с кем разговаривать родителей кичилась, да и вообще не могла заставить себя говорить с другим человеком
Я сидела в четырех стенах ровно 3 года и знаю какого это
Выход  оказался неимоверно прост, по крайней мере для меня, мне подарили щенка)))
А когда у тебя в квартире комок шерсти который постоянно просит к себе внимания, любви, ласки, невозможно сидеть  дома.
Да и вообще ответственность не только за себя делает нас бесстрашными.Ответственность за чью-то жизнь и благополучие поможет постепенно пересилить собственный страх.

----------


## пых

проще всего уйти в себя. Это один из самых легких способов дойти до самоуничтожения.

----------


## videokid

*пых*
интересное мнение...а можешь подробнее? почему уход в себя=самоуничтожению?
Есть кой-какие думки, но не уверена, что правильные.

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> проще всего уйти в себя. Это один из самых легких способов дойти до самоуничтожения


 Пустые слова.........................

----------


## Raketa

Я незнаю какие симптомы у социофобии,но тоже не могу выносить людей долго,из-за этого со мной не очень хотят общаться. Пытаюсь заслониться книгами,велосипедными прогулками,работой. Если честно помогает,но не на долго.

----------


## Anubis

> проще всего уйти в себя. Это один из самых легких способов дойти до самоуничтожения.


 Хе, так социофоб по оопределению уже ушел в себя))) Проблема в том, как из себя выйти (извиняюсь за не совсем удачный каламбур).

----------


## пых

блин стока написала а потом поняла что без результата.. прастите .. а лан .. 
все это ни к чему .. 
пусто ...

----------


## ER

Жесть... Не, бывало так, чтобы я из дома не выходила (тем летом я почти 2  месяца сидела дома), тупо убивала время - смотрела телик, играла в комп. игры. Тупое существование.
Но чтобы 5 :!: лет, не, мне слабо.

----------


## Алексей1976

"Мама мы все тяжело больны" Виктор Цой.
Социофобия у меня была наверно,что то всегда было такое и плакать хотелось и отвернуться,уйти куда нибудь это при разговоре с людьми.Сейчас такого нет уже много лет само пропало потом,ну я тогда занялся качкой и накачался лет за десять до нормальных размеров книжки читал про качку,режим, питание,дисциплина.Я правда план тогда курил,но потом крыша совсем съехала.Сейчас у меня много проблем,но бог миловал ещё могло бы быть куда хуже.Я сам осознаю что бог дал мне вторую жизнь,но жить мне не хочется,совсем недавно месяц в дурке провёл это был просто Ад,сейчас /лечусь/ дома ,живу с родителями.

----------


## Faithless

Иногда хочестя никого не видеть, ни с кем разговаривать,уйти от всякого общения, потому что понимаешь что не можешь рассказать правду, свою жизнь, всё что тебя волнует людям. Всем нужны положительные разговоры. 
Иногда вырубаю мобильный, не захожу в интернет, и не отвечаю на смс. Никуда не выхожу из дома, и слушаю депрессивную музыку. и тем самым загоняю себя в угол своих проблем.
а потом не могу выбраться оттуда и со всеми общаться, как мне говорят - я хожу весь загруженый. На самом деле я в это время обдумываю как мне уйти из жизни. 
Не знаю как от этого избавиться. 
Как только я начинаю вспоминать прошлое, я понимаю что жил и живу впустую. 
Чем долше я пребываю в таком состоянии, тем сложнее потом общаться с людьми.

----------


## Faithless

настоящая социофобия у меня была прошлой весной. я сидел дома и боялся выйти на улицу. даже до магазина дойти для меня было проблемой. казалось, что все люди смотрят на меня. Доехать до института было подвигом. Выйти на улицу, стоять на остановке, потом ехать в автобусе, а потом ещё ходить по институту, а самое страшное это было отвечать на вопросы однокурсников, почему я такой.
я был постоянно в себе, постоянно искал ошибки совершённые в прошлом. настоящего у меня тогда не существовало.
Денег тоже не было. Потом устроился на работу, где нужно было постоянно общаться с людьми. Поначалу было очень тяжело, общаться с незнакомыми людьми, но потом привык. И как-то эта фобия пропала даже.

----------


## Wasabi-san

Человеку слишком сложно преодолеть свою натуру.Социофобия-не повод уходить из жизни(есть куда более веские причины).Наше шовинистическое общество заставляет нас жить по сценарию,если ты не укладываешься в рамки,придуманные им-тебя записывают в изгои. 
Мне это знакомо...нужно учиться не замечать поганые рожи,тыкающие на тебя пальцем,осуждающе смотрящие и указывающие на какие-то аспекты твоей жизни...Это сложно,но ,думаю-возможно...

----------


## paranoid

> Привет, коллеги) А у меня через месяц и 4 дня юбилей) Исполняется ровно 5 лет, как я ВООБЩЕ из квартиры не выхожу. Боюсь людей. Такая вот социофобия...


 Здравствуйте, коллега!  :wink: У меня тоже социофобия (а еще агорафобия, ПА и дереализация), правда стаж немого поменьше - скоро 2 года как не выхожу из дома. Сижу дома, ем антидепрессанты, до психиатра дойти не получается...  8)

----------


## Raider

Ребят не знаю, поймёте вы меня или нет, но я хочу посоветовать вам аниме "Welcome to the NHK". В этом аниме идёт речь о парне, который тоже страдает социофобией и как он пытается с ней справиться. 
 Я думаю, что лучше взглянуть на проблему со стороны так как мне это в какой-то степени помогло. 
(аниме - это японские мультики)

----------


## dunkel

Не думал что найду подобный форум...
у меня тоже социофобия, но как то сезоно, например половину весны и всё лето я вообще не выхожу никуда, а зимой ночами с другом гуляем частенько...и причём раньше проблем вообще не было, началось всё года 4 назад. когда школу закончил...

----------


## paranoid

> Ребят не знаю, поймёте вы меня или нет, но я хочу посоветовать вам аниме "Welcome to the NHK". В этом аниме идёт речь о парне, который тоже страдает социофобией и как он пытается с ней справиться. 
>  Я думаю, что лучше взглянуть на проблему со стороны так как мне это в какой-то степени помогло. 
> (аниме - это японские мультики)


 Спасибо за совет, качаю "Welcome to the NHK" из локалки. ^^




> Не думал что найду подобный форум...
> у меня тоже социофобия, но как то сезоно, например половину весны и всё лето я вообще не выхожу никуда, а зимой ночами с другом гуляем частенько...и причём раньше проблем вообще не было, началось всё года 4 назад. когда школу закончил...


 Ну, ночью людей на улице поменьше - поэтому и легче гулять, наверное.  :Smile:  А вообще, если есть возможность сходить к врачу - советую попробовать, знаю много случаев, когда правильно подобранные таблетки (в основном антидепрессанты) и грамотная психотерапия помогали практически полностью справиться с социофобией за пару месяцев. Сам собираюсь к врачу - но пока не получается  :Frown:

----------


## dunkel

> Ну, ночью людей на улице поменьше - поэтому и легче гулять, наверное. Smile А вообще, если есть возможность сходить к врачу - советую попробовать, знаю много случаев, когда правильно подобранные таблетки (в основном антидепрессанты) и грамотная психотерапия помогали практически полностью справиться с социофобией за пару месяцев. Сам собираюсь к врачу - но пока не получается


  я в дурке лежал, там лечили и таблетками и болтовнёй...я там с глав врачом базарил когда, у него так глаз дёргался что его самого лечить надо  :lol:

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

советую всем соиофобам держать руки за спиной и попросить кого-то ударять вас по животу. Это из философии восточных единоборств. Делать это столько пока страх перед ударами не пройдет

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

предворительно напрягите-же конечно мышцы пресса))))

----------


## dunkel

*Ведьма Пустоши*
а если рефлекс сработает и в ответ удар в челюсть последует  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

привяжи руки за спиной))) кстати совет был отнюдь не шуточным, может все-таки кто-нидь попробует? ведь эт не сложно, а помогает реально. Тело никогда не забывает то чему раз научилось,например кататся на велосипеде или плавать, а мозги легко и сразу все забывают, например как химию))) Телу страшно, потону что он боится ударов, а его можно натренировать что ударов боятся не стоит. Ведь почему люди чего-то боятся, они же боятся боли, которую им могут причиниь, боятся ударов. А тут тело понимает, что боятся не надо, даже не понимает, а просто отвыкает. А психология часто не помогает, потому что сколько не пойми мозгами, что боли бояться не надо, все равне забудешь

----------


## MATARIEL

> Ребят не знаю, поймёте вы меня или нет, но я хочу посоветовать вам аниме "Welcome to the NHK"


 О да!... аниме действительно хорошее...))) тема массового су тоже затрагивается...
Толпу я не боюсь.. я просто ее не люблю и пытаюсь избегать...

----------


## Irga

и у меня социофобия, и не знаю, что еще. Я людям в глаза не могу смотреть. Если иду по улице  - смотрю на землю или в сторону. Когда у меня что-то спрашивают на улице - тоже в глаза не смотрю, смотрю в сторону... и как с этим справиться, не знаю...

----------


## SRFR

Товарисчи!

Что такое социофобия - знаю не по наслышке
Сам такой фигней все еще страдаю.....
И с каждым годом ситуация у меня становилась хуже и хуже......
Пока... пока мне на почту спамом не пришла реклама тренинга Михаила Корсанова по избавлению от отрицательных эмоций.
Тренинг купил, т.к. цеплялся за любую соломинку....
И знаете, с этого момента ситуация сдвинулась с мертвой точки.
Тренинг этот действительно помогает. Может быть в случае с сильной социофобией и не так быстро как хотелось бы... но помогает!
Если интересно... ищите тут http://www.vsehorosho.org/
тренинг называется "Стать счастливым"

Из бесплатных методик для самостоятельного применения очень много положительных отзывов читал про EFT,  правда только в англоязычном инете. Причем на сайте основателя EFT пишут, что может помочь достаточно быстро. Хотя я на себе особого эффекта от EFT не почувствовал. Учебник по EFT на русском языке можно найти в поисковике по слову EFTManualRUS.

----------


## SRFR

> Товарисчи!
> 
> Что такое социофобия - знаю не по наслышке
> Сам такой фигней все еще страдаю.....
> И с каждым годом ситуация у меня становилась хуже и хуже......
> Пока... пока мне на почту спамом не пришла реклама тренинга Михаила Корсанова по избавлению от отрицательных эмоций.
> Тренинг купил, т.к. цеплялся за любую соломинку....
> И знаете, с этого момента ситуация сдвинулась с мертвой точки.
> Тренинг этот действительно помогает. Может быть в случае с сильной социофобией и не так быстро как хотелось бы... но помогает!
> ...


 Очень надеюсь, что это кому-нибудь поможет!!!

----------


## PG

> Товарисчи!
> 
> Что такое социофобия - знаю не по наслышке
> Сам такой фигней все еще страдаю.....
> И с каждым годом ситуация у меня становилась хуже и хуже......
> Пока... пока мне на почту спамом не пришла реклама тренинга Михаила Корсанова по избавлению от отрицательных эмоций.
> Тренинг купил, т.к. цеплялся за любую соломинку....
> И знаете, с этого момента ситуация сдвинулась с мертвой точки.
> Тренинг этот действительно помогает. Может быть в случае с сильной социофобией и не так быстро как хотелось бы... но помогает!
> ...


 Привет!
Спасибо за информацию. Меня вот, вроде, депрессия немного отпустила, буду пробовать.
А сам то давно заниамешься?

----------


## SRFR

> Привет!
> Спасибо за информацию. Меня вот, вроде, депрессия немного отпустила, буду пробовать.
> А сам то давно заниамешься?


 Занимаюсь достаточно давно, по крайней мере тренингом. Но первое время было не эффективно, так как кое-что делал неправильно. 
Да и работаю я параллельно - соответственно и откат есть назад регулярный
Сейчас вроде после обсуждения с автором пошло гораздо лучше.

И собественно, главное - для меня тренинг стал основной реальной надеждой выкарабкаться из этой задницы!
Чего и Вам всем желаю!

----------


## PG

Интересно.
Почитал и вспомнил, как я в детстве над собой экспериментировал. Обычно очень неприятно, когда роняешь чашку чая на пол или полную тарелку супа на себя выливаешь и тому подобное. Вспомните свою реакцию))). Так вот я решил переменить свою реакцию. Создал себе установку на такие случаи, что все в порядке и ничего страшного в этом нет. Как только такие моменты случались, вспоминал её. Поначалу конечно через силу, а затем выработался автомат. Помню, сижу я на табуретке в кухне и грею ноги в тазу с горячей водой (болел). Таз довольно большой и воды в нем много было. И как то так получилось, что я его опрокинул. Я на доли секунды вздрогнул и тут же успокоился без всяких там установок. Сидел и со спокойствием удава глядел, как из кухни в коридор катилась волна))). Причем я не изображал, что я спокоен, я на самом деле был абсолютно спокоен и хорошо себя чувствовал. Было мне тогда лет 11. 
Вот блин дела, я ведь и забыл давно про это. А ведь привычка эта у меня осталась. Я и сейчас спокойно на такие вещи реагирую в любых ситуациях. Помни, сидел очень раздраженный, налил себе кофе, сижу себе помешиваю и тут бац опрокинул стакан. Прикол в том, что мне от этого стало легче)). Прям как перепрошивка BIOS в компе. Значит и на остальные ситуации можно “зашить” позитивную  реакцию. 
Буду дальше экспериментировать.

Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## grey

у меня лечением СФ было - преодоление себя и знакомство с девушкой. сейчас с ней легко на улицах и т.д.
Но проблема в том, что это не излечило меня а лишь прикрыло проблему, так как когда я один то все ощущения что и раньше были...

поэтому я понял что нужно не с одним человеком практиковаться а с большим количеством, не подумайте ничего плохого  :lol: , *нужно просто разговаривать с прохожими и т.д.*, но ненавязчиво. вобщем думаю решение проблемы в этом виде практики, хотя любой вид практики на разных этапах подходит, даже заведение нового друга)

----------


## Irga

*PG*
У мя похожая ситуация была - а, может, и не похожая. В общем, страдала навязчивыми состояниями. Сижу как-то в ванне, книжку читаю. И тут началось: "книжка щаз упадет в воду, книжка в воду упадет", а происходит это очень противно, избавиться от этих мыслей нельзя. Я запихала книжку под воду, подержала ее там, потом выловила. "Утонула" - говорю и ухмыляюсь. С навязчивыми состояниями стало полегче...

----------


## grey

> *PG*
> У мя похожая ситуация была - а, может, и не похожая. В общем, страдала навязчивыми состояниями. Сижу как-то в ванне, книжку читаю. И тут началось: "книжка щаз упадет в воду, книжка в воду упадет", а происходит это очень противно, избавиться от этих мыслей нельзя. Я запихала книжку под воду, подержала ее там, потом выловила. "Утонула" - говорю и ухмыляюсь. С навязчивыми состояниями стало полегче...


 это к социофобии не относиться! но у меня подобное бывало раньше, например, сижу в аудитории где все сидят очень тихо и никто не говорит и мне кажется сейчас вскочу, закричу что нибудь и убегу))) но это уже другое)

----------


## артур

Мне 17, из них 14 лет у меня не было друзей.
За последние 3 года я нашел друзей, которые разделяют мои мысли и понимают состояние души...
С новыми людьми очень трудно найти общий язык...
В основном люди меня не понимают, счатают каким-то придурком, и именно страх перед этим мешает мне общаться с новыми знакомыми...
Что касается родителей, то конечно в детстве все было просто супер, а вот последнее время они начали спиваться, часто говорят в лица, что зря я родился, лудше б я сдох и т.д... 
Только мать меня любит, а бабушка и дядя тупо ненавидят.....

----------


## PG

А вообще, если подумать, то все правильно. Естественный отбор, мать его. Если ты слаб, то тебя на заметку берет "кабздец" и, если ты не можешь справиться с ситуацией, он настает. Вот и весь сказ.
И в принципе это справедливо.

----------


## Irga

*тень*
может, потому что одежды меньше, типа себя менее защищенным чувствуешь...

----------


## grey

> *тень*
> может, потому что одежды меньше, типа себя менее защищенным чувствуешь...


 я вот например с пустыми руками (или они не в кармане) не могу ходить, чувствую себя не по себе)

----------


## IncognitO

Не, летом я хожу в футболке, так что руки некуда засунуть ) А в штанах не люблю держать их. А вот когда в куртке, привычка руки в карманах куртки держать ) А ещё адская привязанность к торбе ) Когда на выходных без неё выходишь, непривычно поначалу ))

----------


## grey

*IncognitO*
что за торба?

----------


## IncognitO

С 11 класса ещё торба ДДТ жива и служит верой и правдой )))
Торба есть мешочек такой )) С лямками )))

----------


## Irga

а у меня ужасно увеличенная щитовидная железа, и шею надо закрывать, а как летом ее закроешь...

----------


## артур

Кстати про одежду реальная тема...
тяжело , особонно первое время ходить без куртки, когда рукам некуда деться...
хорошо пока весна еще можно ходить в балахоне, там хоть карманы есть)

----------


## ER

Оффтоп: О, Артур, самара - земляк! А я думала, что мы с tventin2 одни тут из Самары.
Хочу осенью  купить плащ себе такой, с высоким воротником, шоб лица не видно было,а то задолбала ловить на себе  взгляды, ненавижу, када люди на тебя глазеют.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Хочу осенью купить плащ себе такой, с высоким воротником, шоб лица не видно было,а то задолбала ловить на себе взгляды, ненавижу, када люди на тебя глазеют.


 *представил*.... ХАЧУ!!!...я тоже хочу что нить наподобии этого...)))
А так без верхней одежды непривычно... но потом привыкаешь.
Сейчас вроде тепло и рукам в карманах жарко, так что я все время их в рукава прячу...)

----------


## ER

Мне аватарка Боярда навеяла...

----------


## артур

*ER* я тоже хочу...
но финансы не позволяют)))
а че здесь так мало людей из самары?

----------


## артур

*MATARIEL*
ооооо с рукавами это отдельная тема)))
и летом и зимой в любую погоду можно в рукова спрятать руки)))
как хорошо, что изобрели такую полезную вещь)))
но все равно с карманами не сравнишь)))

----------


## MATARIEL

*артур*, полностью согласен...)))

----------


## IncognitO

Не, рукова как-то не знаю. Правда зимой спасают. Хотябы от ветра и если есть подкладка, то теплее. Помню когда с учёбы ехал с высокой температурой и с жёстким ознобом, просто весь съёжившийся заполз в тешку и так и ехал ))
Вот карманы поистине полезная весч ) Плюс руками можно проверять чтобы ничего не выпало ) Я вот так решил руки вытащить, терь студень весь восстанавливать )) И так денег нету, терь ещё ппц сколько платить за восстановление всего )

----------


## Anubis

> а у меня ужасно увеличенная щитовидная железа, и шею надо закрывать, а как летом ее закроешь...


 водолазку носить, чего проще..или платочки всякие

----------


## ScreamwithMe

> Привет, коллеги) А у меня через месяц и 4 дня юбилей) Исполняется ровно 5 лет, как я ВООБЩЕ из квартиры не выхожу. Боюсь людей. Такая вот социофобия...


 Оо... Такео вооще возможно? Жуть...

----------


## артур

кстати, прикольная и полезная тема.....это....капюшон и шею плохо видно и лицо в принцепе тоже)))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

попробую высказать свою точку зрения по этому вопросу. возможно когда-то и я боялся людей, боялся что меня не поймут, чужое мнение ставил всегда выше своего... но потом подумал какого художника меня должно волновать мнение абсолютно незнакомого человека и вообще стоит ли чего-то бояться в этой жизни, если все равно помрем? страшитесь чужих взглядов - дак посмотрите в ответ и дайте понять что вам это не нравится (не знаю как другим, но мне помагало). вот именно после такой перестройки стало намного легче жить, но все равно не совсем...

----------


## grey

я так же сейчас думаю, но на практике не всегда получается следовать этой теории.

----------


## MATARIEL

и можно встретить на улице такого же социофоба с такими же яростными и вызывающими глазами... и как одинаковые полюса магнитов сразу раскидает друг от друга подальше..)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

в настоящее время я вообще не замечаю чужих взглядов... да и вообще пусть глядят на вас красивых, жалко что ли?) Это тоже как вариант.



> и можно встретить на улице такого же социофоба с такими же яростными и вызывающими глазами... и как одинаковые полюса магнитов сразу раскидает друг от друга подальше..)


 А можно и не встретить) Хотя забавно будет со стороны выглядеть)))

----------


## MATARIEL

> А можно и не встретить) Хотя забавно будет со стороны выглядеть)))


 Ну со мной такое случалось.. сразу видно кто социофоб.. может просто чувствую это, но  взгляд действительно отталкивающий, хотя и у меня такой же..)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

у меня вообще зрение плохое... а тру социофоба на улице не встретишь, ведь вышел все-таки))

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм, логично блин...)))

----------


## Агата

хм, у меня все же наверн сф не так сильно развита, как у некоторых людей, отписавшихся тут... а вообще лично у меня состояние перебрасывается из крайности в крайность - то хочется забиться в шкаф и чтоб никто не трогал, не видел, то высовываюсь на улицу с оголенными руками(у мну довольно заметные шрамы на руках и это, понятно , привлекает внимание), то еще всякие там разные состояния.... 
а на счет одежды... круто, когда есть чето такое просторное, черное, во что можно укутаться и спрятаться ото всех=)) а еще длинные волосы и челка в стиле эмо тоже тру, ибо нихера не видно слез, когда рыдаешь. хотя и дороги не видно в таком случае=))))

----------


## kasiwagi

ну да, я обычно предпочитаю одежду с огромным капюшоном: зимой - пальто, а в другое время года - соответствующая ветровка

----------


## MATARIEL

я всю зиму в осенней куртке проходил... голову некуда было спрятать..((

----------


## grey

*Сообщение от Redrick (сам не может пока писать)*:

Есть специализированный форум для социофобов:
http://socialanxiety.ru/f/index.php

В этой теме устраивали встречи:
http://socialanxiety.ru/f/index.php?topic=570.0

Теперь различные мероприятия устраивают в закрытом форуме, доступном только для зарегестированных пользователей. Сейчас идёт набор на 6ую встречу, и нам не хватает участников!

Вот ещё ЖЖ общества на эту тему:
http://community.livejournal.com/socialfobia_ru
http://community.livejournal.com/social_phobiaa


Кратко о том, почему встречи так важны для социофобов:

В мировой практике Gradual Exposure to Feared Situations (постепенное подвергание страхам) и Social Skills Training (тренировка навыков общения) - это витальные компоненты курса лечения социофобии. В связи с этим вполне резонно организовывать периодические встречи. Социофоб, идущий на такую встречу, осознаёт,что вероятность возникновения трений, недопониматия и непринятия довольно низка. Таким образом, встречи социофобов обладают терапевтическим эффектом уже только из-за того, что они есть просто встречи (не говоря о советах, разборах и совместных практиках). Если говорить точнее, то эти встречи являются по себе Gradual Exposure Therapy. На регулярных встречах можно постепенно переходить от простых встреч в парке и посиделок в кафе до походов в тренажерный зал или даже дискотеку.

----------


## Roman

блин..всё не читал...вот понравилось про кладбище... Dmb вроде..это как так?
а вобще, похоже у многих тут такая проблема. а решать надо. нельзя всю жизнь так, ребята, нельзя. я вобщем тоже не могу перед большим количеством людей (даже 3-4 уже прилично) как-то себя показать. хотя буду работать сам...понимаю, что надо. за вас никто этого не сделает! собирите волю в кулак...всё возможно. вот и грей дал информацию. как по мне--довольно важная вещь.

----------


## Redrick

> *Сообщение от Redrick (сам не может пока писать)*:
> 
> Есть специализированный форум для социофобов:
> http://socialanxiety.ru/f/index.php
> 
> В этой теме устраивали встречи:
> http://socialanxiety.ru/f/index.php?topic=570.0
> 
> Теперь различные мероприятия устраивают в закрытом форуме, доступном только для зарегестированных пользователей. Сейчас идёт набор на 6ую встречу, и нам не хватает участников!
> ...


 Из-за проблем с хостером форум был в дауне некоторое время. Теперь он восстановлен и снова доступен по адресу http://socialanxiety.ru/f/index.php

----------


## kasiwagi

почему нельзя? - вполне возможно. тем более есть другая крайность - экстраверты, которые, наоборот, очень неуютно чувствуют себя в одиночестве: у меня приятель такой - ему все время нужна компания - мне это кажется слабым местом, которое, рано или поздно, даст о себе знать, хотя, может быть, я и ошибаюсь.

----------


## ~alonely~

> ну со мной такое случалось.. сразу видно кто социофоб.. может просто чувствую это, но  взгляд действительно отталкивающий, хотя и у меня такой же..)


 у меня часто бывает такой взгляд. так же актуальна тема о закрытой одежде...а больше всего люблю прятаться под зонтом. поэтому наверно и обожаю дождь и терпеть не могу ясную тёплую погоду

----------


## MATARIEL

а я в дождь люблю промокать.. и не люблю зонты, они так и норовят глаз цепануть >_<

----------


## мэймэй

а у меня вообще странная ситуация...  полгода жила за границей, училась, так там стала просто мега общительной, вообще нигде не чувствовала себя такой королевой, чесслово... 
но по приезду в россию я стала бояться людей, дошло до того, что мне скоро снова уезжать,  а я даже боюсь позвонить в авиакомпанию, заказать билеты.... не выхожу из дому, не разговариваю по телефону с друзьями (которые у меня есть), страх даже в магазин выйти...  все время боюсь, что кто-то что-то скажет или сделает... наверное, это просто шок - когда я летела домой, наткнулсь в международном аэропорту на соотечественников, мужчин... так как не могла найти там место регистрации, попросила их показать... они все объяснили, вроде как помогли; но я видать, забыла о том, какие у нас бывают иногда мужчины в россии - после нескольких минут разговора в мой адрес полетели шуточки пошлые, я не знала, как реагировать - отвыкла от агрессивной и неуважительной манере общения за время пребывания в нормальных (или тепличных...) условиях, где не грубят и никого не опускают... я тогда очень перепугалась, и сбежала от них...

потом еще много видеала агресси в поведении русских, у меня был очень сильный шок, я даже почти не могла говорить... особенно по-русски...

----------


## ~alonely~

мэймэй
иногда надо уметь отвечать подобным образом,иначе в россии не прожить...)

----------


## MATARIEL

мэймэй, я понимаю это трудно, но попытайся начинать устранять этот страх.. сначало, хотя бы просто сходи в людные места и просто посиди где нить... например на лавочке.. лично я так делал..)

----------


## мэймэй

~alonely~ 

Пытаюсь! Честно! Но настолько мне неприятно, когда грубят другие, что сама не могу прост отак морально разложиться... Не хочу, стыдно будет!((((

Matariel, сходила в магазин, одна(!) и даже улыбнулась продавщице!! )))) Пойду сидеть на лавочку в парк.... У нас по утрам в воскресенье джаз-концерты бесплатные, из знакомых точно никого не будет - схожу, послушаю)))

----------


## ~alonely~

мэймэй
отлично тебя понимаю,у меня то же самое...

----------


## MATARIEL

> Matariel, сходила в магазин, одна(!) и даже улыбнулась продавщице!! )))) Пойду сидеть на лавочку в парк.... У нас по утрам в воскресенье джаз-концерты бесплатные, из знакомых точно никого не будет - схожу, послушаю)))


 Джаз...???? я хочу к вам... блин, тоже хочу послушать...))) ты молодец.. давай в том же духе продолжай,  и не бойся...

----------


## grey

> мэймэй, я понимаю это трудно, но попытайся начинать устранять этот страх.. сначало, хотя бы просто сходи в людные места и просто посиди где нить... например на лавочке.. лично я так делал..)


 блин, так это одно из самых сложных - выйти одному и посидеть на лавочке в людном месте! а рас самое сложное то лучше с этого не начинать! хотя эффект может быть разный - от самого положительного до самого ужасного.

----------


## мэймэй

на двое суток меня оставят одну в квартире совсем, как замечательно! 
можно будет отдохнуть, а в понедельник или вторник выходить из дому - дел много! (((

----------


## grey

> на двое суток меня оставят одну в квартире совсем, как замечательно! 
> можно будет отдохнуть, а в понедельник или вторник выходить из дому - дел много! (((


 с одной стороны хорошо - ощущение спокойствия, с другой плохо - когда через 2 дня выйдешь будет сложновато начать вливаться в социум(

----------


## MATARIEL

я уже несколько недель живу один, и мне еще так полтора месяца придется...) но мне так лучше, тока социоофобия развивается чертовски быстро...

----------


## Welt

всю тему неосилил, так что еси повторюсь звиняйте... невозможность находится в толпе лечицо поднятием самооценки... просто стойте как можно почаще 
 у зеркала и говорите себе "а ведь я ничего, даже очень неплохо", в опщем хвалите себя и тада на окружающих людёф пудет по барабану совсем.

----------


## ROZA-V

самооценку поднять не так просто. когда будешь повторять перед зеркалом "а ведь я ничего, даже очень неплохо" в это наверно и верить надо.

у меня социофобия началась наверно лет в 16-17. все было:и хлеб идти купить проблема и учиться тяжело. по улицам ходила как тень бледная и от всех шугалась, одевалась так чтобы слиться с толпой. отсиживалась дома.благодаря интернету и комп.играм не сошла с ума от скуки. друзей не было. в школе надо мной издевались. выглядела  правда вроде вполне адекватно, кажется родители и родственники не поняли что у меня такая проблема - думали просто малообщительная и ленивая.

сейчас мне 20 ,начался депресняк.решила подвести итог чего я достигла за свою жизнь.
кое-как окончила школу (не потому что училась плохо, а из-за постоянных наездов), колледж (там тоже было несладко; после одной суч*и стала бояться блондинистых девушек с каре и людей одетых во что-то яркое: оранжевое, желтое, красное).решила клин клином вышибать - сама стала блогдинкой с каре в яркой одежде.вроде полегчало и самое хорошее - неплохо смотрелось.

учусь в универе и работаю, правда получаю копейки. в нете нашла интересные статьи про доверие людям, учусь вот доверять. от народа не шарахаюсь, в институте народа полно - чуствую себя вполне комфортно.вот только
- ни друзей, ни парня,хорошо хоть знакомые есть с кот.можно иногда в кино сходить, на море и по телефону изредка поболтать.

 от одиночества просто хочется забиться в угол и тихо скулить. друзей нет,потому что когда нормальные люди знакомились,я от всех шугалась и сейчас время от времени пытаюсь тоже пытаюсь забраться в свою нору. 
смотрю на компашку 15-17 подростков - завидую, какие-же они молодые и красивые и вроде бы без таких больших тараканов в голове как у меня. надо лечить головку пока не поздно.

наверно социофобию вылечить полностью просто нельзя. пью новопассит и радуюсь жизни...друзей все равно найду.

----------


## prodemo

в школе, после постоянных наездов со стороны одноклассников и учителей, что я не такая как все, что мне к психиатру надо, я стала всех бояться, не могла нормально доклад прочитать или на вопрос ответить. если мне грубили, я или замыкалась, или дралась. а когда пришла к психиатру первый раз (15 лет - 11 класс), то я разревелась там, потому что подумала, что она тоже хочет меня унизить (хотя теперь у нас с ней теплые отношения). все изменилось, когда я уехала учиться далеко от дома. в универе я никого не знала и мне было пофиг до всех. спокойно выходила за кафедру и читала доклады, отвечала на вопросы преподов - я знала, что здесь никто издеваться надо мной не будет. прошло время... и мне попался вредный препод, который ни во что меня не ставил, валил меня на зачете и сказал, что учиться я больше не буду. и тут как отрезало. я забрала документы и отравилась. а перед этим были панические атаки.

дома я уже не могла ни с кем общаться, сутками спала. вот уже год сижу в нете и так пытаюсь строить отношения. в реале общаюсь редко, боюсь ошибок, непонимания. сейчас надо снова поступать, как будет там?а вдруг всё повторится?

----------


## ROZA-V

prodemo
"сейчас надо снова поступать, как будет там?а вдруг всё повторится?" Постарайся так не переживать, может быть там будет лучше.Попробуй какое-нибудь легкое успокоительное на травках.

 Мне тоже попадалась в школе очень вредная учительница с такими же угрозами типа "ты здесь учиться не будешь". Наверно она думала, если человек не может освоить химию - он явный дебил. Я вот не могу, но к идиоткам себя не отношу.Мне тогда пришлось уйти в другой класс.А что касается вредного препода, он по крайней мере в туалете не подкараулит и тряпкой в тебя не запустит, что тоже плюс.

И ,без обид, постарайся не травиться. Представь пройдет какое-то время - и тебе станет лучше (мыслей плохих не будет), а здоровье так и останется подорванное. 
Если хочешь пиши - пообщаемся  :Smile: )

----------


## strange_man

у меня тоже такая проблема имеется, сейчас стараюсь держать себя в руках, а уж что было в школе, особенно в старших классах, лучше не вспоминать. сейчас-то я понимаю, что мои страхи были напрасными, но вот нелюдимость до сих не покидает меня, наверное судьба такая. а вообще надо меньше внимания обращать на всяких моральных уродов, мы ведь ничем не хуже их. видимо, это единственный выход, по крайней мере, мне так кажется.

----------


## мэймэй

школа многим жизнь попортила... кста, у меня тоже с химией не в ладах было((( 
ничего, не отупела!

товарищи, давайте забудем эту примитивную инстанцию, сравнимую разве что с зоной (особенно по количеству уголовников-одноклассников и маньков-преподов) и назло всем этим ничтожествам дружно завоюем всё лучшее!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ~alonely~

мэймэй,присоединяюсь!!! я только что закончила школу,да и забыла сразу же. терь буду мимо ходить и думать-всё! школа в прошлом!!!!!
а вот химию,как ни странно,люблю...

----------


## strange_man

верно мыслите, товарищи! забыть как страшный сон, и пусть меня не ищут на одноклассниках )

----------


## Black Angel

никогда не думала, что смогу отнести себя к социофобам, но анализируя свое отношение к людям в последнее время, поняла, что я не просто не люблю людей, а ненавижу их! терпеть не могу выходить на улицу, люди раздражают кошмар как! стоит посмотреть на эти вечно недовольные рожи, особенно в общественном транспорте, женщины, с жирными задами, не следящие за своей фогурой, с бесвкусным макияжем и прической, но строящие из себя настоящих красавиц, мужчины, работаги, измучанные жизнью, работой и вечно пилящими их женами. издали они вызывают жалость, но когда приходится с ними контактировать это вызывает отвращение. бесит буквально все, стоит мне выйти из дома как я засовываю плеер в уши, врубаю громкость на полную и хоть немного ограждаюсь от этого мира, по другому среди других людей я находиться просто не могу.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Black Angel*, тогда ты скорее мизонтроп...

----------


## ROZA-V

а мне нравятся люди (хоть я наглых боюсь, а в толпе так прямо глаза разбегаются - приходится искать точку опоры).я когда руку поранила ходила в бинтах,эта тряпка постоянно развязывалась, самой завязать было очень трудно. просила незнакомых - честно говоря очень удивилась все помогали с радостью, никто не отказывал.когда зимой падаю обязательно кто-нибудь поднимет, отряхнет.

и от этих людей я долгое время пряталась дома, боялась выйти на улицу. Imxo, проблема социофобов в том что они разучились доверять людям; их мнение что все плохие и хотят посмеяться над ними - а это не так.

----------


## strange_man

согласен, ведь у этих людей своих проблем хватает, они слишком поглощены ими, чтобы смеяться над другими

----------


## Black Angel

> *Black Angel*, тогда ты скорее мизонтроп...


 Кто я?!

----------


## NORDmen

Black Angel, будем дружить :-)

----------


## MATARIEL

> Кто я?!


 Ну ненависть к людям называется мизонтропией... или как там правильно пишеться...

----------


## Black Angel

> Black Angel, будем дружить :-)


 Ага)




> Ну ненависть к людям называется мизонтропией... или как там правильно пишеться...


 Ааа...теперь понятно! =)

----------


## Нарк

дааа...была и у меня такая проблема не выходил из дома 2 года...боялся людей ужас как...дома целыми днями в комп играл в онлайн игру...в последний год даже боялся выйти купить хлеба...думал все как посмотрят люди...щас вроде все нормально...решил проблему тем что пошел в армию...ну не совсем пошел скорее всего забрали...прям с квартиры :-) конечно первый месяц было трудно не с кем вообще там не общался...а потом как то раз и все я их больше не боюсь....сейчас те проблемы которые были вспоминаю со смехом думаю каким я был дураком...меня пугает только одно что я буду делать на гражданке с 9 классами средней школы...и еще хоть армия мне помогла она меня за..... надоела короче уже 8 мес и служить еще 9...ужас просто

----------


## grey

> дааа...была и у меня такая проблема не выходил из дома 2 года...боялся людей ужас как...дома целыми днями в комп играл в онлайн игру...в последний год даже боялся выйти купить хлеба...думал все как посмотрят люди...щас вроде все нормально...решил проблему тем что пошел в армию...ну не совсем пошел скорее всего забрали...прям с квартиры :-) конечно первый месяц было трудно не с кем вообще там не общался...а потом как то раз и все я их больше не боюсь....сейчас те проблемы которые были вспоминаю со смехом думаю каким я был дураком...меня пугает только одно что я буду делать на гражданке с 9 классами средней школы...и еще хоть армия мне помогла она меня за..... надоела короче уже 8 мес и служить еще 9...ужас просто


 всё правильно - это практика. социофобию тренингами лечат. тренингами взаимодействия с социумом.

----------


## Roman

клином короче выбивают. это не только в социофобии.

----------


## kasiwagi

deleted

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я тоже людей не понимяу. и они меня тоже. мы часто ругаемся.но меня это мало волнует. я понимаю людей так, как могу. а потом они мне доказывают, что когда что-то говорилось, имелось ввиду совсем другое, психуют и уходят.
а я  тут причем?это же они мысль  формулируют так, что однозначно понять невозможно((((

----------


## ER

А я с ними не ругаюсь, я их просто начинаю игнорировать. Ну не интересно мне с ними и всё тут.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

такая же проблема, отчасти я людей боюсь, отчасти я просто не знаю о чем с ними говорить, все мои попытки с кем-то познакомиться сводятся к тому, что я понимаю, что этот человек мне ничего не сможет дать, значит он мне не интересен, тогда какой смысл с ними общаться, заполнять пробелы пробелами, вобщем наверное мой минус то, что я везде ищу выгоду, хотя по идеи это делают все.

P.S. Абсурд, решил сегодня напиться, но так и не нашел с кем.

----------


## Freezer2007

а я нормально контактирую, с незнакоміми людями знакомится нелюблю, но когда надо - тогда надо. Могу принимать на себя роль центра компании (правд не комфортно в єтой роли, но вида не показіваю). Предпочитаю компанию людей которіх я знаю.
  Я - внутри один, а для остальніх - другой. 
Да, єто утомляет, но если принял роль - играй до конца. Даже клоуні - грустят.

Каждій человек полезен, смотри глубже, а если он бесполезен на данном моменте он может понадобится позже.
Связи очень упрощают жизнь.

----------


## blooddrakon

Лично я так-же как и *Freezer2007* , ловко маскирую неприязнь к большей части человечества под масками , особенно когда это необходимо. Довольно большое количество знакомых, но вот людей которым я действительно мог бы довериться, и с которыми я хотел бы общаться можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у меня окружающие никогда не знают, как я к ним отношусь на самом деле.
потому что я злобная и осторожная. я умею создавать видимость дружбы даже с врагами. ведь главное-запудрить мозг противнику и притупить его бдительность.
а вообще с людьми скучно. и на данный момент я никому не доверяю. утратили доверие даже те,  кому я верила как себе и могла многое рассказать. а я утратила их доверие кажется.

----------


## Freezer2007

а я после неудачной попытки рассказать друзьям больше не пытаюсь.

----------


## Агата

люди... верю  в их лучшие качества... но постоянно замыкаюсь в себе, натыкаясь на грабли невнимательности друг к другу, отсутствия заботы о тех, кто рядом.
иногда бывают припадки, когда идешь по улице и в каждом прохожем видишь агрессивную тварь, готовую разовать, запинать тебя. а иногда, наоборот, всех людей любишь и прет на общение. :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу. было такое у меня, когда я в каждом встречном видела человека, который хочет меня  растоптать, унизить, обидеть. это было тогда, когда я, это со своей-то гребанной социофобией, работала в центре абон.обслуживания с проблемными абонентами, выслушивала их жалобы и оскорбления, принимала у них заявления и пыталась всех успокоить. я эти два с половиной месяца никогда не забуду. я после того, как перевелась в доп.офис подальше от этих ипанентов, еще месяца полтора наверное от каждого резкого звука вздрагивала, не улыбалась и могла  истерику устроить на пустом месте. потому что когда я с абонентами была, мне истерики и крики были строго настрого запрещены. ипанентам  нужно улыбаться и разговаривать с ними предельно вежливо и тихо(((

----------


## Ангел_Смерти

Короче расписывать особо не буду, та же фигня, что и у вас вместе взятых... Только ещё добавилось такое: я боюсь что мои 1-2 друга и некоторые знакомые считают меня занудной, скучной... Мне надоело улыбаться против своей воли... Хотя я стараюсь изо всех сил не показывать своей слабости, я ненавижу когда кто-то даже самый близкий видит мои слёзы. Я люблю одиночество, особенно когда наступает ночь и я чувствую себя в безопасности находясь на природе или безлюдной темной улице. Но я очень люблю общаться с психами, людьми с множествами комплексов, с фобиями разными, с людьми с ограниченными физическими способностями и т. д. потому что я чувствую их похожими на меня... Так сказать - братья по разуму. И ещё один плюс - у меня есть парень, с которым мы вместе 2 года и 4 месяца. Но любовь не мешает мне задумываться о суициде. Мне как бы жаль своего парня, что он нашёл такую как я. Ведь я когда привыкаю к человеку, я могу наговорить ему много плохого, я могу тяжело ранить при этом я как бы смеюсь... и в то же время мне становится его жаль... и я готова разбежаться и проломить себе голову о  стену... Я раньше писала стихи, рисовала простым карандашом унылые депрессивные рисунки... Мне это помогало. Но как-то на паре у меня забрали толстый альбом со всем этим добром, я возненавидела эту преподшу и у меня умер талант  :Frown:  Я теперь очень редко когда пишу стихи -  в основном они у меня коротенькие и как всегда минорные... А рисовать вообще не могу - если и начну, то получается теперь мазня как у 5-ти летнего ребенка  :Frown:  Вот так вот

----------


## AGONY

> Короче, твои проблемы закончаться в тот самый миг, как только ты перестанешь считать их проблемами.


 +100
думаю, этим за всё и сказано

----------


## огрызок тепла

как-то на работе призналась, что у меня социофобия. так мне не поверили((а какой смысл мне врать-то? то,что я умело скрываю страх перед обществом и не молчу, когда мне что-то не нравится, вычеркивает меня из списка социофобов чтоли?глупости такие...

----------


## grey

> как-то на работе призналась, что у меня социофобия. так мне не поверили((а какой смысл мне врать-то? то,что я умело скрываю страх перед обществом и не молчу, когда мне что-то не нравится, вычеркивает меня из списка социофобов чтоли?глупости такие...


  раз не поверили значит не тру-социофобка :Smile:  например как я. у меня все факты сф, но просто есть более сильные стадии СФ когда например при людях краснеешь+трясёшься+заикаешься++++. Тогда люди видят что что-то не то, а когда либо скрываешь это как я, либо всё это не сильно выражено, то люди просто посмеются на то, что ты скажешь что у тебя СФ.

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу. бывают обострения социофобии. когда даже своих привычных пугаешься и двух слов связать не можешь. хотя я догадываюсь, почему мне не верят, что я социофобка. уж очень я шумная и злая, почему-то считается, что социофобы не умеют громко ругаться, обзываться и топать лапами, когда их злят.

----------


## grey

> угу. бывают обострения социофобии. когда даже своих привычных пугаешься и двух слов связать не можешь. хотя я догадываюсь, почему мне не верят, что я социофобка. уж очень я шумная и злая, почему-то считается, что социофобы не умеют громко ругаться, обзываться и топать лапами, когда их злят.


  тоже угу. например в тесте на сф, в котором вопрос гласит: 


```
что вы сделаете если на шапку, которая лежит около вас на лавке случайно сядет человек. вы: наорёте на него, пробубните что-то тихо и уйдёте, промолча уйдёте
```

 последний вариант (промолча уйдёте) более приписывает вам СФ, а никак не первый (про наорать на чела)

----------


## огрызок тепла

это вроде не на социофобию тест, а на тип темперамента. ну там флегматик, холерик. я просто точно не помню. дам подзатыльник там варианта не было? ну куда я уйду без шляпы, на которой сидит какое-то тело?сначала это тело нужно свалить с лавки и спасти шляпу!!!хотя скорее всего спасать уже нечего будет(((хотя смотря какая шляпа((

----------


## AGONY

а я заметила, что моя социофобия распространяется в основном на круг знакомых мне людей. с людьми, которых впервые видишь общаться проще - они тебя не знают. хотя...зависит от того по какому поводу приходится с ними контачить.

----------


## =>>>>>

Социофобы довольно милые человеки.
К сожалению в нашем ёбществе они изгои.

----------


## Dr.Lex

> Социофобы довольно милые человеки.
> К сожалению в нашем ёбществе они изгои.


 Ошибаешься, среди фобов как и среди нормальных людей полно сволочей и  моральных уродов, единственное конечно они хорошо это скрывают ввиду своей сф.

----------


## AGONY

ну да...одна проблема становится источником другой

----------


## pobarabanus

социофобия не лечится и это не болезнь и не проблема . лечат ее только у тех кто ей не страдает тоесть у тех ну кто просто скажем испытывает стресс перед выступлением например гденибуть перед обществом . но это не социофобия . это просто стресс . а настоящая социофобия это когда ничего неможешь даже на улицу выйти вот это социофобия . и лечить это бесполезно мне кажется да и ненужно . наоборот это хорошо . вот . у меня тоже такое есть и я считаю что это нормально . потомучто общество гавно в нем нету ничего хорошего и оно ненужно . и раздражают те кто пытается нам помогать . ненадо нам помогать ! вы себе помогите сначала.

----------


## pobarabanus

зачем лечить социофобию? и болезнь ли это ? вам так нравится наше общество что вы все считаете это болезнью и проблемой ? странно... а помоему не социофобов надо лечить и помогать им , а общество надо лечить . так что кто хочет помочь не тем помогаете .

----------


## U.F.O.

интересно та кааак.. объясните мне ктонить из "тру-социофобов" как протикает это боязнь общества? мне просто это нереально интересно как это. меня вот так же например вымораживает общество, это на улице все идут талкаются как ибанаты пытаются влесть в овтобус - просто стадо. а транстпорте, не видили никогда картины такой - автобус подъезжает к остановке за ним бежит бабка уже как как метров 200, с сумками которые тяжелее её, подбегает к автобусу расталкивает всех нахер, вваливается автобус жадно осмаривая свободные места, если таковые имеются с наглость танка идёт на пролом к свободному месту. если таковых нету, то встаёт к какойнить молодой девушке, которая сидит, с смотрит на неё призренным взглядом. сам я в автобусах езжу стоя. ищё обязательно какойнить пьяный вася газоэлектро сварщик едит который смотрит на всех как на гавно т.к. про смысл жизни знает как бэ больше всех. он обязательно с бутылкой балтики (9, 7 или 3). он как бэ самый умный и самый сильный, поэтому просто не может проигнорировать человека который в полупустом уже автобусе не присаживается. - как же так блять, а? нада востановить справедливость и доебацас вопросом, "уважаемый, а ты чё не садишся та? асобенный? дааааа... а нахуй те волосы длинные? девка?... т.д.". естественно што такому интеллектуалу ничё не докажешь. есть ищё как бэ интеллектуалы тоже, для которых все люди которые пьют алкоголь и курят запрещённые травы являются воплощение зла..  таких людей много.ну да ладно. есть же и положительные моменты - девушки симпотичные например, сам я красавцем не являюсь, поэтому знакомяца со мной девушки редко, но это меня почему та не огорчает. ищё люди интересные есть, не все же быдло. природа - закаты, рассветы, тёплый ветер, голубое небо, солнце. в моём городе правда этого всего очень мало, погода в основном серая, холодно, почти всегда серое небо над головой. все проклинают бога за то што в их жизни нет счастья. все давно забыли што мы сами строим своё щастье. это типа побочный эфект научного прогресса? все настолько обленились?... впринципе пох на это. по отдельности большество людей не плохие. но в толпе все одинаковы. вот мне и интересно как это всё видят социофобы.. (:

----------


## D.V.

> зачем лечить социофобию? и болезнь ли это ? вам так нравится наше общество что вы все считаете это болезнью и проблемой ? странно... а помоему не социофобов надо лечить и помогать им , а общество надо лечить . так что кто хочет помочь не тем помогаете .


 Может и не болезнь, но "несвойственное сотояние для человека" - это точно. издревне люди сбивались в стайки как для решения каких-либо вопросов, и никогода не брезговали тактильным контактом, взглядом, речью другого собрата. Сейчас, во время широкого развития ИТ технологий можно реализовать свое жизнеобеспечение без прямого участия других людей. Но всеже это не свойственно людям. Если вам так не нравится "стандартное" общество, то есть альтернативное общество "Анастасия", к примеру. Попробуйте с ними пообщатся, может оно вам больше подойдет. но всеже человек - существо социальное.

----------


## pobarabanus

U.F.O. социофобы неездиют в автобусах они дома сидят а некоторых могут родители на лечение положить в психушку если содержать нехотят. а другие уже наверное покончили с собой уже.. так и протикает боязнь общества в четырех стенах обычно. а у вас несоциофобия у вас стресс наверное в автобусе от большого колличества людей а когда у вас будет социофобия вы из дому несможете выйти .

----------


## pobarabanus

D.V. это издревне . а вы неподумали может это эволюция делает из некоторых социофобов ? может в будущем общества небудет человеку ненужно будет эта стадность совсем . все будет под рукой ненужен будет никто. И то что сейчас вам кажется несвойственным через много лет будет обычным делом .

----------


## D.V.

> D.V. это издревне . а вы неподумали может это эволюция делает из некоторых социофобов ? может в будущем общества небудет человеку ненужно будет эта стадность совсем . все будет под рукой ненужен будет никто. И то что сейчас вам кажется несвойственным через много лет будет обычным делом .


 Нет, не эволюция. Делают отсутствие навыков визуального общения, увеличение количества дистанционных рабочих мест, снижение общего уровня культуры. Понтятие стадность и общество - разные. Каждый человек, развиваясь совершенно отдельно от общества, обычно не получает навыков взаимопомощи, сопереживания, гордости (не путать с гордыней).
А вообще, есть замечательно произведение "Час быка" И. Ефремова. Прочтите его, обратив внимание на описание ЭРМ И  ЭВР.

----------


## U.F.O.

(: понятно

----------


## pobarabanus

я конечно не такой профессионал как вы и ничерта непонимаю в этих аббревиатурах и конечно же я ничего не читал.. да не суть важно . я останусь при своем мнении . социофобами рождаются а не становятся . и нету этому объяснений . хотя быть может мы с вами немного по разному понимаем понятие социофобия ... социофобия размытое понятие... унего разные бывают стадии .. некоторые и обычныфй стресс перед выступлением гденибуть перед людьми считают за чуть ли не тяжелую форму социофобии . И вот вы говорите человек неполучает от общества там чтото хорошее ..а вы подумайте сколько плохого человек может получить общаясь внутри общества .

----------


## pobarabanus

ну это я конечно про тяжелую форму . а социофобия я как понял размытое понятие ...каждый по разному понимает .

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Я тоже считаю что Социофобов--Не надо лечить, и что каждый человек имеет право быть таким как сам захочет !! 
мое мнение такое: Чтобы победить какое-то " страдание"--надо его Полюбить, и тогда она само уйдет, ну или Преобразуется в какое-то достоинство,,,!!
К вашему сведению, люди с ярко выраженной социофобией --как правило сталкиваются в своей жизни и с Психиаторами и с Психолагами,,,,и не всегда по своему желанию,,,
Организовать встречи ( или общение ) людей с соц,ф, --это можно так же и просто людей, которые чувствуют себя одинокими,,, Только не все ведь знают о нашем форуме,,, у кого-то и интернета нет --поэтому  более результативно будет , если-- Написать Обьявления и расклеить на улицах, а также раздать их в учереждения Псих,помощи,
Вот такой план,,,,

----------


## Pechalka

Социофобия-это растройство психики.Это болезнь.С чего вы взяли что это не болезнь вообще? А что тогда это? комплекс чтоли? :Confused:

----------


## pobarabanus

> Социофобия-это растройство психики.Это болезнь.С чего вы взяли что это не болезнь вообще? А что тогда это? комплекс чтоли?


  Социофобия - это эволюция. Скоро они все будут социофобами , только тогда это будет не социофобией называться а будет вполне нормально явление . Человеку ненужно будет общество . Уже сейчас с развитием нано технологий появится возможность к легкому удовлетворению потребностей с значительным уменьшением взаимодействия с обществом и в группе . Так что социофобия не болезнь , как многие тут пытаются выразиться а прогресс . Мы победим !

----------


## pobarabanus

> Я тоже считаю что Социофобов--Не надо лечить, и что каждый человек имеет право быть таким как сам захочет !! 
> мое мнение такое: Чтобы победить какое-то " страдание"--надо его Полюбить, и тогда она само уйдет, ну или Преобразуется в какое-то достоинство,,,!!
> К вашему сведению, люди с ярко выраженной социофобией --как правило сталкиваются в своей жизни и с Психиаторами и с Психолагами,,,,и не всегда по своему желанию,,,
> Организовать встречи ( или общение ) людей с соц,ф, --это можно так же и просто людей, которые чувствуют себя одинокими,,, Только не все ведь знают о нашем форуме,,, у кого-то и интернета нет --поэтому  более результативно будет , если-- Написать Обьявления и расклеить на улицах, а также раздать их в учереждения Псих,помощи,
> Вот такой план,,,,


 вот ! отлично ! хоть ктото меня понимает ! я тоже так считаю !.

----------


## Pechalka

нет

----------


## U.F.O.

эмм.. а к примеру секс будет развиваца с развитеем социофобийй(эвалюций)? наши потомки будут ананистами? о_0 жесть.. нехочу будушее!!!

----------


## pobarabanus

ага . на горизонте мрачное будущее ... а вообще он небудет развиватся он вымрет .

----------


## U.F.O.

нет. секс не вымрет точно.

----------


## uTorrentRus

мда.. не задумывался, но оказывается у мну есть серьезные признаки социофобии :/
к примеру я избегаю общественного транспорта мне проще в -30 с ветром дойти до цели пешком, чем проехать на маршрутке( в больницах, в столовой в универе чувствую себе некомфортно. В старших классах школы, я ходил на курсы англ яз, когда меня перевели в другую группу, то первый месяц я не ходил, искал различные отговорки. Даж сейчас все свободное время провожу за компьютером, общаюсь только через интернет, хотя друзья у меня есть, но они учатся в питере, а те кто остались, мне не приятны....

----------


## sinbound

> эмм.. а к примеру секс будет развиваца с развитеем социофобийй(эвалюций)? наши потомки будут ананистами? о_0 жесть.. нехочу будушее!!!


 Это уже было предсказано в фильме Trainspotting: _"Мир меняется, музыка меняется, наркотики меняются, даже мужчины и женщины меняются. Через тысячу лет не будет больше парней и девчонок, будут одни онанисты. Мне эта перспектива нравится."_  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

будущее ужасно..... (((

----------


## D.V.

> будущее ужасно..... (((


 будущее нормальное. хотя если сами его испоганим  :Frown: 
нечего пускать в голову мысли о необходимости одиночества. нечего общение заменять ящиком

----------


## Remedy

Хэллоу, гайз энд гёрлз, мне 22 года. Мне думается, моя проблема тоже подпадает под симптомы социофобии. Хотя она несколько шире. Я вообще очень трусливый человек. Я боюсь всего, что может причинить даже небольшую боль, как физическую, так и эмоциональную. Ну не то чтобы я в панике убегал от медсестры со шприцем, но порой действительно доходило до абсурда. Что касается общения, то оно вызывает у меня негативные переживания, схожие с теми, что описывают другие с-фобики: дрожание рук (замечали и те с кем общался в этот момент), сердцебиение, потливость, может быть несколько менее выраженные, чем у других с этой же проблемой, возникает желание уйти, а когда эта возможность представляется - чувствую облегчение. Стараюсь не смотреть в глаза. Чуть что - краснею. Живу с родителями, зарабатывают они мало (если не сказать очень мало), приходится на работу ходить (иногда, гы-гы). Хм... Может я не совсем социофоб, если могу на работу ходить?... Тяжелее всего общаться с людьми, которых приходится видеть постоянно, они ведь запомнят мои мнимые и реальные промахи и будут думать типа "ааа это тот самый который...." То есть получается что страх общения в данном случае - это страх стыда. Как-то познакомился в сети с дивчиной (я заведомо знал что никогда её в реале не увижу), но потом сильно пожалел об этом... Через какое-то время после долгих и мучительных душевных терзаний, я пригласил её погулять (когда я ей это писал у меня скрутило желудок от волнения). Сам бы я такое никогда не написал, меня надоумили. Ну короче говоря мы всё равно с ней так и не встретились. В принципе я был таким сколько себя помню. Мои двоюродные братья почему-то меня не жаловали и часто обижали, а я за это жаловался на них тёте и они ещё больше меня ненавидели  :Smile:  Хотя в детском саду я даже считал себя в некотором роде крутым перцем, но в школе мне "интеллигентно" объяснили, что я несколько заблуждался, а я не стал настаивать. Хотя серьёзных конфликтов не было, так, по мелочи иногда... С 7 по 9 классы я ходил на секцию бокса, но только потому что меня заставлял отец (а отца я по сей день боюсь), и конечно очень боялся, хотя понимал, что никто меня калечить там не будет, и немножко по носу пропустить это не так уж больно, но страх был практически неконтролируемым. Я комплексовал. Дискотеки и прочие "тусы" я игнорировал. В школе и особенно в институте проявлялась избирательность в общении (зато с кем уже общался - с теми можно было и "поорать" - ну в общем весело общались). И вот важная деталь: меня очень сильно опекала (и продолжает эту сомнительную традицию) моя мама. Хех, может это ключ ко всему? У меня и характер какой-то... да-да, женский. Со старыми друзьями перестал общаться (они не разделяют мой социофобский образ жизни). И вообще с самого детства всё как-то... коряво что ли... родители ссорились постоянно (щас как-то не так сильно), я всегда очень переживал, да и любая ерунда меня из колеи выбивает, хорошее настроение у меня практически не бывает, из развлечений только устаревший компьютер да интернет (и hustler по телеку  :Big Grin:  ), постоянное недовольство окружающим миром, собой, людьми, стал каким-то раздражительным, озлобленным, не жестоким, но озлобленным, постоянно хочется матюкаться :Embarrassment: , а с другой стороны стал ещё более сентиментальным (плАчу от некоторых фильмов и музыки, что в прочем и раньше имело место быть), было недавно даже такое, что мне тупо всех было жалко кроме себя и плакал (это длилось минут 20), блин, я наверно похож на эмо, короче нервы подрасшаталися. Последние пару месяцев мысли о самоубийстви посешали по нескольку раз на дню (но щас не так часто уже), я и раньше думал об этом, но не был уверен хочу ли я этого, а после того как на меня наорал отец, хотя я своей вины не видел в моём поступке, я отчётливо осознал что нафига оно мне надо. Оно как-то всё к одному скапливается этот негатив... Смотришь телек - там кого-то собака на куски порвала, там кто-то сгорел, там ещё какой-то п..дец... думаешь - зачем всё это? столько страха, боли... Впрочем, переходить к практическим действиям в суицидальном направлении я не собирался и не собираюсь, по ряду причин: а) что после смерти?; б) жалко мать; в) больно будет; г) некрасиво буду выглядеть в луже крови на асфальте. Но я отошёл от темы: итак, социофобия. Некоторые говорят, что лечение медикаментами и психотерапевтами неэффективно, что нужно самому "нащупать" в себе проблему и побороть её. Впрочем, у меня и денежков-то никаких не хватит на все эти дорогущие таблетки и специалистов, и не факт что помогут. А может стОит попробовать? Думаю, самому мне не справиться, тем более что мои психологические проблемы, как я говорил, несколько выходят за рамки термина "социофобия", и возможно здесь уже можно применить термин "депрессия". С любопытством почитаю ваши комментарии, советы и справедливую критику  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Lex

Привет привет, очень многое похоже на меня.

----------


## pobarabanus

Remedy да мы такиеже тут все почти ! такчто все нормально это во первых ! ты не один это во вторых ! а в третьих скоро все человечество будет такими как мы они скоро все будут социофобами ! мы победим .

----------


## Dr.Lex

> Remedy да мы такиеже тут все почти ! такчто все нормально это во первых ! ты не один это во вторых ! а в третьих скоро все человечество будет такими как мы они скоро все будут социофобами ! мы победим .


 Молодой человек, а у вас точно сф основная проблема?

----------


## U.F.O.

обсуждения навеяли...
заголовки новосной ленты... год 2500..
сегодняшенй ночью неизвесными хакерами был взломан, а за тем уничтожен крупнейший портноресурс ру.нета. трагедия повлекла за собой массовый спермотаксикоз и унесла тысячи жизней. сотни подростков были госпитализированы. президет пообещал лично вмешаться в расследование этого дела. 
------
а представьте придумают интерактивынй секс. надеваешь костюм и можешь трахаться на растояний. любую обстановку выберать. будут пропатчивать штоб можно было секс в троём и более устраивать. хакеры всякие будут вмешиваца. вот занимаешься сексом, хоп, а тебя уже в зад долбит шустрый хакер. женский вариант костюма предусматримвает отсек для  заливание спермы с последующим её выпрыском для зачатия. а если ктонибуть забудет снять костюм перед сном и будет жеастоко изнасилован школьниками-вандалами. можно будет подать в суд на фирму придумавшую такой кастюм?
------
если верить в то што у души три жизни, то притаком будущем я надеюсь што это последняя жизнь моей души

----------


## Pechalka

> Хэллоу, гайз энд гёрлз, мне 22 года. Мне думается, моя проблема тоже подпадает под симптомы социофобии. Хотя она несколько шире. Я вообще очень трусливый человек. Я боюсь всего, что может причинить даже небольшую боль, как физическую, так и эмоциональную. Ну не то чтобы я в панике убегал от медсестры со шприцем, но порой действительно доходило до абсурда. Что касается общения, то оно вызывает у меня негативные переживания, схожие с теми, что описывают другие с-фобики: дрожание рук (замечали и те с кем общался в этот момент), сердцебиение, потливость, может быть несколько менее выраженные, чем у других с этой же проблемой, возникает желание уйти, а когда эта возможность представляется - чувствую облегчение. Стараюсь не смотреть в глаза. Чуть что - краснею. Живу с родителями, зарабатывают они мало (если не сказать очень мало), приходится на работу ходить (иногда, гы-гы). Хм... Может я не совсем социофоб, если могу на работу ходить?... Тяжелее всего общаться с людьми, которых приходится видеть постоянно, они ведь запомнят мои мнимые и реальные промахи и будут думать типа "ааа это тот самый который...." То есть получается что страх общения в данном случае - это страх стыда. Как-то познакомился в сети с дивчиной (я заведомо знал что никогда её в реале не увижу), но потом сильно пожалел об этом... Через какое-то время после долгих и мучительных душевных терзаний, я пригласил её погулять (когда я ей это писал у меня скрутило желудок от волнения). Сам бы я такое никогда не написал, меня надоумили. Ну короче говоря мы всё равно с ней так и не встретились. В принципе я был таким сколько себя помню. Мои двоюродные братья почему-то меня не жаловали и часто обижали, а я за это жаловался на них тёте и они ещё больше меня ненавидели  Хотя в детском саду я даже считал себя в некотором роде крутым перцем, но в школе мне "интеллигентно" объяснили, что я несколько заблуждался, а я не стал настаивать. Хотя серьёзных конфликтов не было, так, по мелочи иногда... С 7 по 9 классы я ходил на секцию бокса, но только потому что меня заставлял отец (а отца я по сей день боюсь), и конечно очень боялся, хотя понимал, что никто меня калечить там не будет, и немножко по носу пропустить это не так уж больно, но страх был практически неконтролируемым. Я комплексовал. Дискотеки и прочие "тусы" я игнорировал. В школе и особенно в институте проявлялась избирательность в общении (зато с кем уже общался - с теми можно было и "поорать" - ну в общем весело общались). И вот важная деталь: меня очень сильно опекала (и продолжает эту сомнительную традицию) моя мама. Хех, может это ключ ко всему? У меня и характер какой-то... да-да, женский. Со старыми друзьями перестал общаться (они не разделяют мой социофобский образ жизни). И вообще с самого детства всё как-то... коряво что ли... родители ссорились постоянно (щас как-то не так сильно), я всегда очень переживал, да и любая ерунда меня из колеи выбивает, хорошее настроение у меня практически не бывает, из развлечений только устаревший компьютер да интернет (и hustler по телеку  ), постоянное недовольство окружающим миром, собой, людьми, стал каким-то раздражительным, озлобленным, не жестоким, но озлобленным, постоянно хочется матюкаться, а с другой стороны стал ещё более сентиментальным (плАчу от некоторых фильмов и музыки, что в прочем и раньше имело место быть), было недавно даже такое, что мне тупо всех было жалко кроме себя и плакал (это длилось минут 20), блин, я наверно похож на эмо, короче нервы подрасшаталися. Последние пару месяцев мысли о самоубийстви посешали по нескольку раз на дню (но щас не так часто уже), я и раньше думал об этом, но не был уверен хочу ли я этого, а после того как на меня наорал отец, хотя я своей вины не видел в моём поступке, я отчётливо осознал что нафига оно мне надо. Оно как-то всё к одному скапливается этот негатив... Смотришь телек - там кого-то собака на куски порвала, там кто-то сгорел, там ещё какой-то п..дец... думаешь - зачем всё это? столько страха, боли... Впрочем, переходить к практическим действиям в суицидальном направлении я не собирался и не собираюсь, по ряду причин: а) что после смерти?; б) жалко мать; в) больно будет; г) некрасиво буду выглядеть в луже крови на асфальте. Но я отошёл от темы: итак, социофобия. Некоторые говорят, что лечение медикаментами и психотерапевтами неэффективно, что нужно самому "нащупать" в себе проблему и побороть её. Впрочем, у меня и денежков-то никаких не хватит на все эти дорогущие таблетки и специалистов, и не факт что помогут. А может стОит попробовать? Думаю, самому мне не справиться, тем более что мои психологические проблемы, как я говорил, несколько выходят за рамки термина "социофобия", и возможно здесь уже можно применить термин "депрессия". С любопытством почитаю ваши комментарии, советы и справедливую критику


 У тебя очень многое похоже на меня.Только я не понимаю как ты работаешь,если у тебя такая сильная социофобия????...дрожание рук...сердцебиение..и т,д

----------


## Remedy

Да, симптомы проявляются, но не очень сильно, и ситуация не выходит из-под контроля - здесь страх не такой панический, как у некоторых людей. Конечно, я бы не работал, но как я уже говорил живём мы бедно, а хочется же знаете и комп новый приобрести, и интерьерчик обновить, и т. д. Так что я человек с амбициями!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  И тут ещё такой момент: когда люди тебя узнают поближе, то появляется утешающая мысль, что они уже знают, чего от тебя ждать, и относятся к тебе менее требовательно... хотя это слабое утешение.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

> Да, симптомы проявляются, но не очень сильно, и ситуация не выходит из-под контроля - здесь страх не такой панический, как у некоторых людей. Конечно, я бы не работал, но как я уже говорил живём мы бедно, а хочется же знаете и комп новый приобрести, и интерьерчик обновить, и т. д. Так что я человек с амбициями!   И тут ещё такой момент: когда люди тебя узнают поближе, то появляется утешающая мысль, что они уже знают, чего от тебя ждать, и относятся к тебе менее требовательно... хотя это слабое утешение.


 ты молодец) человек видимо целеустремленный, раз тебя ничего не останавливает) хорошее качество. я думаю что у тебя получится победить свою проблему, потому что ты не опускаешь руки. Так держать!

----------


## pobarabanus

почему все считают сф проблемой ... ну вот почему ... непонимаю... да это же естественное так сказать ... общество гавно отсюда и социофобия . вот . если социофобия значит человек не гавно как другие из этого самого общества . значит хороший человек . у него нету проблем . вот.

----------


## Dr.Lex

> почему все считают сф проблемой ... ну вот почему ... непонимаю... да это же естественное так сказать ... общество гавно отсюда и социофобия . вот . если социофобия значит человек не гавно как другие из этого самого общества . значит хороший человек . у него нету проблем . вот.


 Мы все хорошие люди и у нас нет проблем, аминь! Странно только как мы тогда тут оказались :Confused:

----------


## pobarabanus

> Мы все хорошие люди и у нас нет проблем, аминь! Странно только как мы тогда тут оказались


 тут мы собрались потомучто борем инстинкты.  потомучто мы сильные. и потомучто нам вместе надо быть . так лучше . нас больше  становится и это уже хорошие тендденции я считаю.

----------


## Dr.Lex

> тут мы собрались потомучто борем инстинкты.  потомучто мы сильные. и потомучто нам вместе надо быть . так лучше . нас больше  становится и это уже хорошие тендденции я считаю.


 А понятно, а я то думал мы тут все сдохнуть хотим, а мы оказывается сильные, спасибо что просветил.

----------


## pobarabanus

> А понятно, а я то думал мы тут все сдохнуть хотим, а мы оказывается сильные, спасибо что просветил.


  конечно сильные . и ты сильный . мы идем против инстинктов социофобу да трудно он идет против инстинктов это конечно неравная борьба . но в этом то и заключается его огромная сила !!!!! ну что тут непонятного !! это очень сильные люди !! лешившие себя общения , сексуальных потребностей и многого другого !! и чтобы побороть инстинкт самосохранения нужно быть еще сильнее . на это нужно много сил . а они ! я имею ввиду общество у которых якобы все есть и общения и многое другое ! да они же слабаки ! слабые люди ! вот они трусливые они боятся упасть якобы и стать такими как мы . а мы сильные мы знаем в чем наша сила и мы это осознали .

----------


## Dr.Lex

Вот блин, а я то думал, почему я лишен общения, секса и многого другого, а оказывается это потому что я сильный, а те у кого это все есть оказывается слабаки. Чувак а не научишь быть слабым а?

----------


## pobarabanus

ты хочешь быть слабым ? странно . странно . просто ты еще может недостаточно осознанный .... ну со временем может и ктебе прийдет я тоже раньше неочень так был . а теря я знаю что мне нужно а на что мне наплевать ...


они слабаки . вот они как раз и боятся потерять всё !!! трясуться за свою жопу по любому поводу !!! а мы нет !!! пойти против инстинктов это пойти против мироздания против человека сущности человека это значит что мы - будущее мы имеим связи с космосом мы борем это зло в виде мнстинкта мы борем эту клетку мы будем свободными и бессмертными а они сдохнут как мясо туша . они тела а мы души . тела сдохнут а душа останется навечно .душа бессмертна и нам нечего боятся . мы очень сильны .

----------


## ryceHu4ka

ппц набор слов. *фшоке*

----------


## Dr.Lex

На примере побарабануса поражаюсь на какой самообман способен мозг человека, оказавшегося в полной жопе. Не ребят, по моему лучше уж сразу в петлю чем такие дела.

----------


## =>>>>>

В общем-то согласен с барабантусом. 
Чтобы жить пустой общечеловеческой жизнью сил много и не надо. 
Тут один закон - бери - не хочу/не могу/боюсь/стесняюсь. 
По-моему у тебя (у нас) на лицо симпомы более тяжелого психического расстройства, нежели социофобия. 
Но кроме того, не стоит забывать, что медицина тоже общественна, а общество в свою очередь, как известно всеми силами пытается сделать из нас животных, а не одухотворенных свободных, мыслящих и честных людей. 
Просто кому-то нужно в жизни больше, чем просто быть сытым идти наповоду и подчиняться. И я не критикую не один из выборов, истины вообще не существует. 
Но лично для меня, слишком скучно жить и быть одним из... Жизни людей похожи друг на друга. 
Я действительно готов отдать все за свою свободу, а суицид - это абсолютная свобода.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вообще уже не понимаю, о чем вы.

----------


## pobarabanus

> На примере побарабануса поражаюсь на какой самообман способен мозг человека, оказавшегося в полной жопе. Не ребят, по моему лучше уж сразу в петлю чем такие дела.


  хаха . а у тебя не сообман ты считаешь да ? тебя учили как надо правильно жить нужно семью работу потребности удовлетворять ... это ты называешь несамообманом ? тебе внушали и продолжают внушать как надо правильно у тебя полностью отсутствует личное мнение и т.д. ты зомбирован . у тебя отсутствует внутренний мир ты полностью во власти общества которое управляет тобой и говорит тебе как правильно а как нет . вот где самообман то на самом деле .


  и вообще будьте осторожны ! они нас зомбируют они нас делают похожими друг на друга убивают в нас душу будте аккуратнее !!

----------


## Dr.Lex

Смотри ка какой прыткий, прям все обо мне рассказал, даже фотку мою не видя, Ванга отдыхает. И я тебе по секрету скажу, меня уже давно никто не зомбирует, перебил я всех зомби, и остался в гордом одиночестве, и жить я хочу не как правильно, а так как лично я хочу, а лично я хочу жить как нормальный человек, удовлетворяя все свои естественные потребности, хотя да тут ты опять скажешь что эти потребности мне навязало злобное общество, состоящее исключительно из слабаков, кстати интересно как слабаки могут нам что то навязывать, ведь мы такие сильные, это мы им должны навязывать свою социофобию )

----------


## pobarabanus

ну что значит нормальный человек ? ну где ты это взял такое кто тебя научил этому ? слушай ..завязывай ...нельзя так мыслить прямолинейно . так общество тебе навязало то .. тыже слабенький еще . а вот я сильный и мне хрен кто что навяжет уже . а социофобия это эволюция как я сказал выше уже . мы ее ненавязываем она сама прийдет когданибуть на всех на них . они все будут другие потомучто они слабые а социофобы сильные это более высокий уровень развития уже . социофоб это переходный уровень от человека к нечто большему . как и при любых изменениях в эволюции социофобом естественно свойственно и страдать но эти страдания возможно во благо нового мира будущего .

----------


## Dr.Lex

Нет чувак, ты не сильный, ты просто смирился со своим положением и придумал якобы красивую отмазу для самого себя же, типа я не говно, я просто особеннный, я сильный, а все кругом слабаки и рабы общественного мнения. Если тебе легче так думать ради бога, только другим не надо свой бред навязывать.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

> ну что значит нормальный человек ? ну где ты это взял такое кто тебя научил этому ? слушай ..завязывай ...нельзя так мыслить прямолинейно . так общество тебе навязало то .. тыже слабенький еще . а вот я сильный и мне хрен кто что навяжет уже . а социофобия это эволюция как я сказал выше уже . мы ее ненавязываем она сама прийдет когданибуть на всех на них . они все будут другие потомучто они слабые а социофобы сильные это более высокий уровень развития уже . социофоб это переходный уровень от человека к нечто большему . как и при любых изменениях в эволюции социофобом естественно свойственно и страдать но эти страдания возможно во благо нового мира будущего .


 оке, раз по твоему так все красиво 2 вопроса: почему ты здесь если ты такой супермен, которому не нужно общение? и как по твоему будет выглядеть мир если в нем никто не будет общаться друг с другом? по моему при таком раскладе планета просто вымрет.

----------


## Remedy

Я полагаю, проблема не в том, отгородиться от социума или нет, а в том хочешь ли ты сделать это ДОБРОВОЛЬНО. Если да - то это сила, это идея, философия; если нет - это слабость и самообман.  :Cool:  Хотя здесь тоже не всё так просто... 
А насчёт того что планета вымрет... ИМХО это даже хорошо - мы же на суицид-форуме как никак!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryceHu4ka

pobarabanus  конечно молодец - назвал всех кто НЕ болен социофобией ненормальными)))) ппц граждане..... смешно на самом деле это. И обсуждать тут, я считаю, нечего.

----------


## pobarabanus

ryceHu4ka давайте только не будем меня префразировать я как сказал а ? вы прочитайте .. я сказал что социофобия это не болезнь и ее ненужно лечить а не то что кто не болен ненормальные .. те кто как вы говорите "неболен" просто несталкивались с этим поэтому они незнают что это такое и каким нужно быть сильным человеком чтобы жить с этим среди людей .
почему я здесь если мне ненужно общение ?  вы знаете а я могу и знаю по себе как это безщ общения даже в интернете у меня было с год когда я даже в интернете ни скем необщался . да и сейчас я неособо. я просто люблю иногда свои мысли поизлагать и подискутировать а непросто бболтавню какуето неочем .. жаль конечно что ко мне сразу чуть ли не с агрессией какойто некоторые относятся . я например просто излагаю свою точкук зрения и никому ненавязываю .ненравится нечитайте . комуто может мои слова и мимо а комуто помогут чтото понять .

----------


## Dr.Lex

> Я полагаю, проблема не в том, отгородиться от социума или нет, а в том хочешь ли ты сделать это ДОБРОВОЛЬНО. Если да - то это сила, это идея, философия; если нет - это слабость и самообман.


 Согласен, но товарисч побарабанус явно не входит в число добровольцев, иначе не толкал бы свою философию на форуме суицидников. И к слову, те кто добровольно отгорождаются от социума, это не социофобы, а мизантропы и социопаты, и к данной теме они отношения никак не имеют. Социофобы же отгорождаются от социума не по своей воле, а по воле страха.

----------


## pobarabanus

ой уважаемые ну давайте небудем тут на меня сваливать все бочки говорить ввхожу я в добровольных нет , говорить то что я никогда не говорил и т.д. ну что вы как дети маленькие упертые такие . 
Я вообще о чем говорил то . я прекрасно знаю что по поводу страха отградждаюьтся ненадо мне тут разъяснять ничего я итак все прекрасно знаю .ненадо сюда упоминать мизантропов и социопатов и других причом здесь они я их вообще ввиду неимел хотя многие они схожи во многом с социофобами и социофобия подразумевает мизантропию и социопатию но у каждого в разных колличествах у когото сильнее у когото слабо выражено !... так я  что предлагал ...полюбить свой страх вот и все . И тогда это небудет проблемоойц перестать воспринимать для себя это как проблему (социофобию ) это не проблема ! сделать это нужно наоборот своим достоинством извлечь из этого плюсы понять что такое общество и что такое один человек что такое стадо и что такое один который сильней всего 
этого стада .

----------


## Dr.Lex

> ненадо сюда упоминать мизантропов и социопатов и других причом здесь они я их вообще ввиду неимел


 Судя по тому что ты говоришь, ты как раз и есть мизантроп социопат и других еще пытаешься в свои круги переманить.




> хотя многие они схожи во многом с социофобами и социофобия подразумевает мизантропию и социопатию но у каждого в разных колличествах у когото сильнее у когото слабо выражено !


 Абсолютный бред, общее между социофобией мизантропией и социопатией, так это только то что все это подразумевает избегание контактов с социумом, на этом их сходство заканчивается. А то что ты называешь проявлением мизантропии и социопатии у социофобов, так это всего лишь отражение озлобленности на свое же положение, порой переносимое на всех вокруг, попросту перекладывание вины, жаль только что не все в этом могут признаться, в первую очередь самому себе.




> так я что предлагал ...полюбить свой страх вот и все


 Полюбить то что мешает тебе жить так как ты хочешь? Слушай давай тогда и депрессию полюбим и одиночество, бессмысленность своего существования, полную апатию ко всему и многое другое. Товарищи суицидники, а нужен ли нам вобще этот суицид, ведь свои проблемы можно просто взять и полюбить, вот оно решение! Спасибо побарабанус ты открыл нам глаза на мир.




> сделать это нужно наоборот своим достоинством извлечь из этого плюсы понять что такое общество и что такое один человек что такое стадо и что такое один который сильней всего 
> этого стада .


 Я возможно опять открою для тебя что то новое, но человек - (как ни странно)существо социальное, и жить в полной изоляции от социума он не может, как бы ни хотел, и нет никакого достоинства в том что ты из за каких то мнимых нелепых приципов будешь стараться свести контакты с социумом к минимуму. Имхо достоинство это когда ты видишь и находишь позитив в этих самых контактах и можешь пользоваться ими в полной мере, вот это я считаю реальное достоинство. Ну а по поводу твоей "силы" я тебе уже говорил...

----------


## pobarabanus

не ну ужас какойто товарищи ну что ненапишу так сразу в штыки ну ненравится нечитай !!!!! надоели уже ! что ненапишу найдется милион у них опровержений причем самых нелепых и глупых которых таже опровержениями сложно назвать... вот ненадо говорить кто я ! я знаю кто я лучше тебя ты меня незнаешь ! вот . и переманить мне никого ненадо . я просто знаю как можно если вы так хотите выразиться помочь тем кто страдает . а ваши методы бездейственны ! вы неуговорите социофоба вы какойбы совет не предложили будет опровержений у него миллион что он неможет нехочет у него ничего не получается ! еиднственный метожд дать ему понять что проблем то у него нету !! что у него наоборот одни достоинства и ему станет постепенно легче переносить эти эволюционные страдания свалившиеся по року судьбы именно на него .помочь ему в борьбе с интинктами которые давят на него сказть ему что он не один и т.д. полюби . да . полюби свои проблемы сделайся нетаким как все нерешай их неслушай тупые советы полюби депрессию и все остальное полюби суицид гордись что ты суицидник депрессивный социофоб . хватит слушать эти долбаеные тупые советы унижаться перед кемто просить помощи и т.д. в большинстве случаев никто непоможет кроме тебя самого а чтобы ты сам себе помог тебе надор либо пойти на встречу этому обществу самомму либо наоборот пойти против . а на встречу ты сам врятли пойдешь потомучто досих пор немог и несможешь ибо тебе оно ненужно на самом деле социофобия и депрессия это твоя жизнь и твоя судьба . Человек не социальное существо !!! никто никому ненужен !! У человека прежде всего преобладает ЭГОИЗМ ! понятно !??! и ненадо со мной спорить в каждом человеке только ЭГОИЗМ и ему никто ненужен на самом деле все идет за счет тупых потребностей и инстинктов !!! Человек может жить в полной изоляции таких примеров масса . Просто чтобы так жить нужно быть сильным человеком ибо это общество нас зомбирует оно нам навязывает как правильно а как нет . и Вот ненадо меня опять опровергать тучей сообщений бессмысленный а уж темболее меня перефразировать ! Я всеравно прав ! вот и всё !

----------


## Dr.Lex

Ну понятно вобщем, не вижу смысла спорить с человеком, у которого хз че в мозгах творится, все равно ему ничего не докажешь, вобщем люби свои проблемы хоть по несколько раз на дню, а я сваливаю из сией бессмысленной дискуссии, предпочитаю общаться с адекватными людьми.

----------


## Remedy

Каждый решает проблему как может. Как говорится, не можешь устранить недостаток - сделай его своим достоинством - pobarabanus так и сделал. Хорошо это или плохо - это опять же для всех по-разному. Для него это может быть и выход, для меня к примеру - нет. Не знаю, верит ли он искренне в то, что говорит, или просто заставил себя поверить, в любом случае всем нам хочется, чтобы кто-то нас понимал - мы ведь для этого здесь и сидим... воть...  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Деметра

> У меня социофобия, иначе говоря очень тяжело общаться с людьми. С другой стороны отсутствие друзей очень тяготит. Чувствую себя очень паршиво по жизни  , была даже попытка суицида, правда, понятно, неудачная. Несколько раз лежал в психушках, правда, платных, негосударственных по поводу депрессии и социофобии. Сейчас я тоже чувствую себя неважно, часто бывают мысли о суициде. Пришел я на этот форум чтобы поговорить с теми, кто, может быть меня понимает, в мире я таких не нашел.


 Не надо так переживать из - за проблем коммуникации с людьми.Не стоит это того . Философы ,мудрецы, пророки вели затворнический образ жизни, что давало им возможность сосредоточиться на  самопознании, самоанализе, саморазвитии своей личности. Потратьте свое время на чтение интересных книг .
 Найдете себе , со временем, спутницу жизни, разделяющую Ваши интересы ,образ жизни , мировоззрение, создадите  свою семью- свой маленький мир,  и Вам никто больше не будет нужен. Не отчаивайтесь.

----------


## grey

> Не надо так переживать из - за проблем коммуникации с людьми.Не стоит это того . Философы ,мудрецы, пророки вели затворнический образ жизни, что давало им возможность сосредоточиться на самопознании, самоанализе, саморазвитии своей личности. Потратьте свое время на чтение интересных книг .
> Найдете себе , со временем, спутницу жизни, разделяющую Ваши интересы ,образ жизни , мировоззрение, создадите свою семью- свой маленький мир, и Вам никто больше не будет нужен. Не отчаивайтесь.


  поддерживаю. не обязательно меняться, чтобы стать "как все", при этом испытывая неудобства. можно жить комфортно как хочется жить.
НО если вы любите преодолевать трудности, то можно и попробовать измениться.
я пробовал оба способа. Раньше пытался преодолеть чрезмерную скромность, дошёл до нужного мне уровня и остановился, сейчас я уже не тот очень сромный, но и не "обычный болтливый человек", которые мне не очень нравятся своими действиями.

----------


## volnapozitiva

до чего людей доводит социофобия я фигею, вот почитал посмотрел как бы на себя со стороны, неужели я такой же? я ваще с вас фигею, кто где разного бреда начитался набрался,  каждый пытается свой бред подогнать под единствено верное утверждение, вы вобще понимаете что эти искания ни к чему неприведут? вы ходите по замкнутому кругу, вы ограничены в своих суждениях так как действуете в рамках которые обусловлены страхом и запретами. и вот я сейчас немогу откровенно развернуть свою мысль потомучто уже подкатывает к горлу и дрож по всему телу, поэтому я собствено теряю нить рассуждения выводы делайте сами

pobarabanus а ты вобще бодрый парниша, это я ходил к одному знахарю он мне туже басню впаривал про полюби и блабла, и ещё он сказал что я слишком умный а мне надо стать тупым чтобы быть как все и тогда типа у меня все пройдет

ребят уже 2 минуты прошло а никто неответил, вы меня игнорируете?




> Не надо так переживать из - за проблем коммуникации с людьми.Не стоит это того . Философы ,мудрецы, пророки вели затворнический образ жизни, что давало им возможность сосредоточиться на самопознании, самоанализе, саморазвитии своей личности. Потратьте свое время на чтение интересных книг .


    а вот этот меседж вобще бомба, ты думаешь если ты будеш избегать людей или вобще уйдеш в горы тебя там небудут гнобить твои воспоминания, навязаная кемта вина, или прочие угрызения совести? Уход от социума это не решение, ведь проблема не в социуме а в тебе, в твоей голове.

----------


## Деметра

> а вот этот меседж вобще бомба, ты думаешь если ты будеш избегать людей или вобще уйдеш в горы тебя там небудут гнобить твои воспоминания, навязаная кемта вина, или прочие угрызения совести? Уход от социума это не решение, ведь проблема не в социуме а в тебе, в твоей голове.


 Если вопрос стоит ребром :человек не в состоянии беребороть в себе социофобию, то  оптимальный  вариант - затворнический образ жизни - это лучше ,чем  совершить суицид.

----------


## Pechalka

> Если вопрос стоит ребром :человек не в состоянии беребороть в себе социофобию, то  оптимальный  вариант - затворнический образ жизни - это лучше ,чем  совершить суицид.


 У меня уже 5 лет затворнический образ жизни...я не могу побороть в себе социофобию и временами срываюсь и плачу.Но я не согласна с тобой,уж лучше сдохнуть,чем продолжать так мучиться.Я нуждаюсь в общении с людьми,но социофобия все пути закрывает...

----------


## Деметра

> У меня уже 5 лет затворнический образ жизни...я не могу побороть в себе социофобию и временами срываюсь и плачу.Но я не согласна с тобой,уж лучше сдохнуть,чем продолжать так мучиться.Я нуждаюсь в общении с людьми,но социофобия все пути закрывает...


 Если действительно страдаете из- за недостатка общения, то можно обратиться за помощью к специалисту. Несколько бесед с психологом помогут выявить главные причины проблемы .Лично я не считаю социофобию страшной бедой .Окружающий мир, увы , не располагает к дружелюбию. Можно убеждать себя, что с тобой что-то не так, а можно поискать себе место на земле, в котором бы хотелось жить. Не легче ли принять себя такой, какая ты есть? Да, кто-то из кожи вон лезет, чтобы заслужить признание этого мира, а кто-то говорит "да пошли вы все со своими заморочками" и спокойно  живет себе , уединенно,  чувствует себя совершенно счастливым, общаясь с природой ,с животными ,читая книги . 
 Вот к этому и надо стремиться - понять себя, понять какой ты, перестать мыслить штампами и найти способ жить с тем что есть, а не убивать себя в угоду социуму, который диктует тебе ему удобные нормы.

----------


## Pechalka

Обращалась уже к специалистам.Они ничем не помогли.Проблема всё-равно не исчезнет.Они будут мне советовать самой покупать в магазине.Ну,купила я себе кое-что и всё-равно было страшно и социофобия всё-равно не исчезла.Если я начну  сама покупать,то страх всё-равно будет присутствовать,он не исчезнет сам собой,без изменения мыслей.Я всё-равно буду неуверенна в себе и мне будет казаться,что все на меня смотрят...так было и будет всегда.Социофобия может и не страшная беда,но последствия,которые создаёт она-страшные! И хочется просто сдохнуть! Я ненавижу себя из-за сф,просто ненавижу!!!

----------


## pobarabanus

> Обращалась уже к специалистам.Они ничем не помогли.Проблема всё-равно не исчезнет.Они будут мне советовать самой покупать в магазине.Ну,купила я себе кое-что и всё-равно было страшно и социофобия всё-равно не исчезла.Если я начну  сама покупать,то страх всё-равно будет присутствовать,он не исчезнет сам собой,без изменения мыслей.Я всё-равно буду неуверенна в себе и мне будет казаться,что все на меня смотрят...так было и будет всегда.Социофобия может и не страшная беда,но последствия,которые создаёт она-страшные! И хочется просто сдохнуть! Я ненавижу себя из-за сф,просто ненавижу!!!


  а я могу вам както помочь ?

----------


## Pechalka

Как ты мне поможешь,если у тебя самого сф.Себе сначала помоги,если сможешь избавиться от неё.

----------


## pobarabanus

> Как ты мне поможешь,если у тебя самого сф.Себе сначала помоги,если сможешь избавиться от неё.


 да ну себе .о себе я стараюсь в последнюю очередь думать ... а вот вам бы помочь... так жалко... бедненькая ...((

----------


## огрызок тепла

> да ну себе .о себе я стараюсь в последнюю очередь думать ... а вот вам бы помочь... так жалко... бедненькая ...((


 хм...побарабанус, ты сейчас издеваешься над звездой?
ну не верю я, что тебе кого-то может быть жалко.
Звезда, в очередной раз повторяю, начни с малого. хотя бы выйди куда-нибудь.  тебе правильно советуют, для начала купи себе что-нибудь сама. спроси на улице у первого встречного, какой автобус едет до площади или хотя бы который час. да пойми ты наконец, что большинству глубоко наплевать на тебя и на твои фобии, у них своих проблем по горло. чтобы справиться со страхом нужно   для начала сделать хоть что-то. бояться - глупо на самом деле

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Плюсую. Любая психологическая фигня лечится с малого, сам так же поступаю, очень продуктивный и надёжный способ. главное не расслабляться и не паниковать. Сф - это не приговор, в психике нет ничего фатального. Надо собраться силами и выйти на улицу - не будь тряпкой=)

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Плюсую. Любая психологическая фигня лечится с малого, сам так же поступаю, очень продуктивный и надёжный способ. главное не расслабляться и не паниковать. Сф - это не приговор, в психике нет ничего фатального. Надо собраться силами и выйти на улицу - не будь тряпкой=)


 Вот вот. Я когда то был очень антисоциальным человеком. Потом как нашел работу стал весьма шустро лечиться. И спустя два года вполне могу присать себе статус "душа общества". Впрочем все еще считаю что я все еще "один в поле воин")

----------


## volnapozitiva

Антисоциальным это очень растяжимое понятие. У когото подростковые комклексы и они убиваются по поводу прыщей, а у кого панический страх и удушье когда звонит телефон) и в если первой ситуации все пройдет лет в 20, а во второй ещё неизвесно чем все закончится

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Антисоциальным это очень растяжимое понятие. У когото подростковые комклексы и они убиваются по поводу прыщей, а у кого панический страх и удушье когда звонит телефон) и в если первой ситуации все пройдет лет в 20, а во второй ещё неизвесно чем все закончится


 Лет в 20? ну тут все зависит от образа жизни...

----------


## Мне_бы_в_небо

> В мире полно интересного...только со мной ничего интересного не происходит...т.к социофобия мешает и не даёт нормально жить


 Звезда, социофобия не болезнь, а симптом. Отмазки всё это. Копай глубже. Не люди тебя отвергают, ты сама не принимаешь себя.
Кто будет уважать того, кто сам себя ненавидит? 
У меня всё то же самое.  Я ищу ответы. Я думала, почему вся эта муть случается со мной? Почему в школе я оказалось козой отпущения? Почему именно я? А потом как удар током. Всё просто. Я легкая добыча. Я жертва. Я сама выбрала себе такую роль. Я презирала себя, я ненавидела себя – окружающим ничего не стоило увидеть это. Слишком просто. Оставалось только добить.
В природе также. Хищники всегда выбирают наиболее слабого. 
А колеса это фигня всё. В свое время я пила их пачками, горстями. И как всегда стандартный набор, обычно выписываемый врачами, феназепамы, феварины и  еще всякой муйни до кучи. В топку!  :Wink:

----------


## Мне_бы_в_небо

У меня социофобия, но я не боюсь людей, больше не боюсь. Я всё поняла. Я просто ненавидела их за правду. Они как отражение в зеркале. Относились ко мне точно так же, как я относилась к себе. Я боялась их реакции, боялась, что меня пошлют. Но именно это я всегда проворачивала с собой. Меня оскорбили или унизили? Но разве не только сейчас я сказала самой себе – как ты меня бесишь овца!  :Big Grin: 
Чего можно ожидать от других?
Есть люди, располагающие к себе. Никакой показухи и понтов. Но их сила – сила духа, воля, уверенность в себе, самодостаточность, чувствуется сразу. Вряд ли у кого-то возникнет желание конфликтовать с таким человеком. И не надо никому ничего доказывать, демонстрировать или выбивать из других с помощью физической силы «уважение» к себе.
Этому и стоит учиться. Даже если на это уйдет вся жизнь. В конце концов, в этом и есть весь её смысл, по крайней мере, моей. Когда ты в согласии с собой, мир уже не кажется таким жестоким. Да и вся твоя озлобленность ушла. Начинаешь думать о другом, о других, а не только о своей проблеме.
Я учусь. Я в процессе. Но сделано еще так мало.
Звезда, я думаю, ты действительно услышишь и поймешь то, что я хотела тебе сказать. Я потратила очень много времени только на то чтобы просто прийти к этому. Надеюсь, у тебя всё будет по-другому. И совсем скоро ты сможешь всё изменить в лучшую сторону. Успехов в этом нелегком деле))

----------


## astalavista333

> Привет, коллеги) А у меня через месяц и 4 дня юбилей) Исполняется ровно 5 лет, как я ВООБЩЕ из квартиры не выхожу. Боюсь людей. Такая вот социофобия...


 люди существа не далёкие сравнить можно с кабанами кошками и черепахами ещё раз убедился в этом прочитав этот пост!!! я до сих пор не понял что это социофобия это типа вас лоханули <<ГЫ>> и вы боитесь выйти на улицу?

----------


## Georgy

> люди существа не далёкие сравнить можно с кабанами кошками и черепахами ещё раз убедился в этом прочитав этот пост!!!


 Прочитав твой пост, я тоже могу прийти к такому заключению.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Ахтунг! Ахтунг!  astalavista333 своими постами смахивает на тролля. Форумчане будем сознательнее троллей не кормим!

----------


## огрызок тепла

цып-цып-цып(крошит печенье, прикармливает асталависту333)

----------


## [email protected]

> люди существа не далёкие сравнить можно с кабанами кошками и черепахами ещё раз убедился в этом прочитав этот пост!!! я до сих пор не понял что это социофобия это типа вас лоханули <<ГЫ>> и вы боитесь выйти на улицу?


 Да уж, некоторые только и научились лапами в клавиатуру тыкать кое - как вроде тебя.

----------


## Кая

У меня тоже социофобия. Или ИРЛ, не знаю, что-то из двух, хотя по идее, они должны друг друга исключать...
Вобщем, из дома почти не выхожу. Страха при нахождении среди людей нет, хотя неприятно, потому что часто кажется, что люди смотрят неодобрительно, посмеиваются. В магазинах еще могу затариваться, но с продавцами не общаюсь. Если с кем-то общаюсь, часто вокруг все плывет, перестаю видеть, потом ничего не помню. Проблемы начинаются, когда выступаю в роли клиента - если надо куда-то звонить, что-то спрашивать. Например, даже не представляю, как идти в больницу к врачу (регистратура  :Frown:  ). Основной проблемой считаю, что мне абсолютно нечего говорить... Мысли все пропадают при общении с людьми. :Frown:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

а если попробовать сходить на сходки социофобов? может с этого начать?

----------


## Римма

Сходки социофобов... это где все жмутся по углам и говорят: "Оставьте меня в покое, я ненавижу толпу!" ?))

Хотя идея интересная, надо признать...

----------


## Кая

> а если попробовать сходить на сходки социофобов? может с этого начать?


 Ходила... Если кто давил (расскажи о себе, расскажи, говори, говори) - все также замыкалась в себе, а если человек мне был интересен и я ему интересна - могла хоть три часа без умолку тараторить.
А вообще сходки социофобов почти все в формате пьянок...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ну тогда значит не такой уж и тяжёлый случай=) может стоит найти нтересных людей и общаться с ними?

----------


## Dr.Lex

> А вообще сходки социофобов почти все в формате пьянок...


 Просто ты в основном на такие попадала  :Big Grin:  А вобще да, трезвые фобики это унылое зрелище.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

да лан, меня к вам на сходку надо, я вас всех быстро расшевелю=))) ну чего, лекс, возьмёшь меня на очередную сходку с/фобов?)))

----------


## Dr.Lex

> да лан, меня к вам на сходку надо, я вас всех быстро расшевелю=))) ну чего, лекс, возьмёшь меня на очередную сходку с/фобов?)))


 Славик, ты недооцениваешь всю социофобную унылость ) Вспомни меня на сходке.  А теперь представь что таких людей несколько и что, то что было у меня это далеко не худшая форма проявления сф ) Ну как, справишься? ))

----------


## Кая

> Славик, ты недооцениваешь всю социофобную унылость ) Вспомни меня на сходке.  А теперь представь что таких людей несколько и что, то что было у меня это далеко не худшая форма проявления сф ) Ну как, справишься? ))


 Нас никто не смог расшевелить  :Big Grin: 




> ну тогда значит не такой уж и тяжёлый случай=)


 Я считаю, что у меня все запущено. В описании проблемы это видно.

----------


## grey

> У меня тоже социофобия. Или ИРЛ, не знаю, что-то из двух, хотя по идее, они должны друг друга исключать...
> Вобщем, из дома почти не выхожу. Страха при нахождении среди людей нет, хотя неприятно, потому что часто кажется, что люди смотрят неодобрительно, посмеиваются. В магазинах еще могу затариваться, но с продавцами не общаюсь. Если с кем-то общаюсь, часто вокруг все плывет, перестаю видеть, потом ничего не помню. Проблемы начинаются, когда выступаю в роли клиента - если надо куда-то звонить, что-то спрашивать. Например, даже не представляю, как идти в больницу к врачу (регистратура  ). Основной проблемой считаю, что мне абсолютно нечего говорить... Мысли все пропадают при общении с людьми.


 спасибо что написала про ИРЛ, похоже у меня это и есть, судя по симптомам:



> Симптомы
> Люди с тревожным расстройством личности слишком озабочены своими недостатками и формируют отношения с другими только если уверены, что не будут отвергнуты. Потеря и отвержение настолько болезненны, что эти люди выбирают одиночество, вместо того, чтобы рисковать и как-то связываться с людьми.Гиперчувствительность к критике или отказам
> Самоизоляция от общества
> Крайняя степень застенчивости в социальных ситуациях, хотя есть сильное желание близких взаимоотношений[7]
> Избегание межличностных взаимоотношений
> Неприязнь к физическому контакту
> Чувство неполноценности
> Чрезвычайно низкая самооценка
> Отвращение к себе
> ...

----------


## Olga

Блин, не думала, что у меня тоже эта социофобия..(( даже как-то раньше не задумывалась над этим.. а щас хочу измениться, стать злее, прикольнее.. чтобы научиться всех посылать.. а то я слишком добрая. Наверно это весело будет) Мне бы не помешало)) Сначала я и так всех молча посылала, а теперь вслух буду говорить.. чтоб сразу понимали) Следующим этапом будет - подпустить кого-нить поближе.. а потом тоже послать.. Потом надо будет подружиться с кем-нить.. подружить пару лет.. и потом опять послать  :Big Grin:  Ну это я шучу конечно.. Просто буду тренироваться, я теперь юная падаван  :Wink:

----------


## Тьма

Побарабанус утверждает, что социофобия есть эволюция, что борьба с собственными инстинктами делает человека сильнее, а все "естественные потребности" - навязаны обществом и по сути дела человеку не нужны. 

Во первых, сразу обращает на себя внимание противоречие - если все желания порождены влиянием общества, то причем здесь инстинкты? Если эта гипотеза была бы верна, достаточно было бы удалиться/отгородиться от нежелательного воздействия социума и обрести блаженный покой и счастье. Но нет, побарабанус страдает даже в уединении, что-то терзает его внутри комнаты, терзает изнутри, в нем самом. Зомбипрограмма? Нет - природные инстинкты. Побарабанус хочет трахаться, очень хочет, пускай и молчит об этом (его желание "помочь" девице с ником Zvezda красноречиво это подтверждает) Его мучают инстинкты. Побарабанус не может их удовлетворить: ему мешает страх и кое-что еще (несимпатичная внешность, отсутствие коммуникативных навыков..да много чего, сами знаете) поэтому, чтобы подкормить свое тщеславие, свое ЭГО, страдалец переворачивает все с ног на голову и вот теперь он уже не убогий нафигникомуненужный отверженный задрот-хиккикомори, а суровый аскет, идущий против законов мироздания. Внутрикомнатные муки обретают сакральный смысл, ЭГО тешится и наш герой убежден, что он побеждает в этой борьбе, эволюционирует. А теперь пришел я и я открою ему глаза. 

Внутри каждого смертного живет монстр по имени ЧСВ (чувство собственной важности) он очень прожорлив и постоянно хочет кушать. Еду он любит как со знаком плюс (я самый крутой) так и, на худой конец, со знаком минус (я самый отстойный лузер на планете).  Социофобия же, как его (монстра) служанка, заставляет прятаться и избегать ситуаций, в которых ЧСВ может пострадать. Тактика потворства врагу есть слабость и поражение, а вовсе никакая не эволюция. Нужно выбросить ЧСВ (на котором держится все функционирование социума) на помойку, отказаться от него, тогда наступит просветление и полная свобода выбора модели поведения (это вовсе не означает "полный пофигизм" как многие думают или предельно отрицательную самооценку, нет - это совершенно иное, особое состояние)  Побарабанус играет в ту же игру что и все, только наоборот. Бороться с инстинктами не его собственный сознательный выбор, а уступка слабости, необходимость - он вынужден их подавлять. С таким же успехом можно пытаться утверждать, что умирающий в концлагере от голода эволюционирует и борет потребность в еде, что, конечно же, абсурдно.

P.S. На "обывательским" уровне сознания, без четко осознаваемой цели заниматься подобными практиками воздержания не только бесполезно, но и вредно.

----------


## Dr.Lex

Ну че все правильно, только об этом уже вроде говорилось где то.

----------


## pobarabanus

> Побарабанус утверждает, что социофобия есть эволюция, что борьба с собственными инстинктами делает человека сильнее, а все "естественные потребности" - навязаны обществом и по сути дела человеку не нужны. 
> 
> Во первых, сразу обращает на себя внимание противоречие - если все желания порождены влиянием общества, то причем здесь инстинкты? Если эта гипотеза была бы верна, достаточно было бы удалиться/отгородиться от нежелательного воздействия социума и обрести блаженный покой и счастье. Но нет, побарабанус страдает даже в уединении, что-то терзает его внутри комнаты, терзает изнутри, в нем самом. Зомбипрограмма? Нет - природные инстинкты. Побарабанус хочет трахаться, очень хочет, пускай и молчит об этом (его желание "помочь" девице с ником Zvezda красноречиво это подтверждает) Его мучают инстинкты. Побарабанус не может их удовлетворить: ему мешает страх и кое-что еще (несимпатичная внешность, отсутствие коммуникативных навыков..да много чего, сами знаете) поэтому, чтобы подкормить свое тщеславие, свое ЭГО, страдалец переворачивает все с ног на голову и вот теперь он уже не убогий нафигникомуненужный отверженный задрот-хиккикомори, а суровый аскет, идущий против законов мироздания. Внутрикомнатные муки обретают сакральный смысл, ЭГО тешится и наш герой убежден, что он побеждает в этой борьбе, эволюционирует. А теперь пришел я и я открВнутрикомнатные муки обретают сакральный смысл, ЭГО тешится и наш герой убежден, что он побеждает в этой борьбе, эволюционирует. А теперь пришел я и я открою ему глаза. 
> ою ему глаза.


 хаха ..спасибо поржал )..меня уже давгно ничего немучает это ерунда которую ты придумал опять таки . за себя отвечай ато вечно за меня отвечают чего я хочу какой я и т.д. это говорит о вашей некомпетентности вы просто рещшили свои проблемы с головой выложить на меня и сказать какой я . вы как старая бабка которая сидит возле подъезда и всех обсуждает . фу вам !

----------


## Dr.Lex

В побарабанусе чсв заговорило  :Big Grin:

----------


## pobarabanus

> В побарабанусе чсв заговорило


 а  в тебе хронический [censored])

----------


## Dr.Lex

> а  в тебе хронический недотрах )


 Ответ типичного "школьнега", ввиду отсутствия возможности сказать что то более умное )

----------


## pobarabanus

> Ответ типичного "школьнега", ввиду отсутствия возможности сказать что то более умное )


 так я ж те умное давно сказал , так ты же  ничего непонял )

----------


## Dr.Lex

> так я ж те умное давно сказал , так ты же  ничего непонял )


 Видишь ли, тот бред, который ты пишешь, за умное считаешь ты один, а точнее твое больное эго )))

----------


## pobarabanus

> Видишь ли, тот бред, который ты пишешь, за умное считаешь ты один, а точнее твое больное эго )))


 ты жестоко просчитался )) потомучто бред это твои проблемы но ты этого непонимаешь и продолжаешь убиваться ) а вот у меня нету проблем потомучто я их в отличии от тебя себе непридумываю и неберу от больного общества которое мне навязывает проблемы ) нужно жить и сдохнуть без проблем а ты как дурак слушаешь всяких бабок базарных а не меня умного человека толкающего тебя неразумного на путь истины и свободы ) эх ты...ну давай давай.. страдалец вы наш якобы.....

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> а вот у меня нету проблем потомучто я их в отличии от тебя себе непридумываю и неберу от больного общества которое мне навязывает проблемы


 а что вы тогда забыли на этом ресурсе?

----------


## Dr.Lex

Скатился под стол от последнего поста ))) Побарабанус, а ты чего здесь делаешь то, если тебе на общество срать, ну и валил бы отсюда тогда, а не капал тут всем на мозги про свою уникальность и просветленность. Ааа или наверное тебе просто одиноко без форума ) Бедный бедный побарабанус, сидит наверное целыми днями за компом и пытается хоть в инете из себя кого то строить, вот только какая досада,  получается хреново ) 

Можешь не утруждать себя очередным слюнобрызганьем на монитор, я диалог закончил, малолетние задроты мне не интересны.

----------


## pobarabanus

> а что вы тогда забыли на этом ресурсе?


 как что забыл ? суицид конечно ) а кто вам сказал что суицид только от проблем ? ) ну вы даете ) будтобы у тех у кого проблем нету суицид неинтересует чтоли вы считаете ) вы ошибаетесь .




> Можешь не утруждать себя очередным слюнобрызганьем на монитор, я диалог закончил, малолетние задроты мне не интересны.


 ну вот вы опять бежите от разговора чувствуя свою полную беспомощность и никчемность ) на вас жалко смотреть вы такой беспомощный несчастный ужас ) я бы вас перевоспитал бы )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

лана, хорош флудить

----------


## огрызок тепла

не обижайте побарабануса!он смешной)он мне нравится
вообще звери тут какие-то. все бы вам к людям цепляться и унижать.

----------


## jugen

> не обижайте побарабануса!он смешной)он мне нравится
> вообще звери тут какие-то. все бы вам к людям цепляться и унижать.


 эх, огрызок тепла, к людям нужно цепляться, нужно их гнобить и унижать... особенно тут, решивший умереть, сюда не полезет, он просто умрёт.... а тут народец.. просто в поисках... маленького огрызка тепла, который подтвердит... что "опа" которая его окружает в жизни... не его рук дело.. типа виноваты остальные.... честно... старался внимательно читать форум... но... увидел лишь пару человек, которым импонирую потому что.. да потому что они борются, а жизнь их опускает, а они снова борются... а этот форум для них соломинка, чтобы не сломаться и не опуститься...а остальные... остальные галимые, напыщеные, самовлюблённые нытики... которые в своих проблеммах винят окружающих и ждут бога из машины ( загугли "бог из машины" , если не в курсе ) ... ))))  но pobarabanus мне тоже нравится.... он воин... )))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> остальные галимые, напыщеные, самовлюблённые нытики...


 может хватит в каждом втором сообщении оскорблять форумчан? вопрос риторический.

----------


## jugen

> может хватит в каждом втором сообщении оскорблять форумчан? вопрос риторический.


 
а что делать, если это правда... не поверишь... у меня жена была социофоб... долго рассказывать, да и лень... сам отчасти был таким... + моё отношение к суициду (если человек хочет умереть, ничто не в силах его остановить)... в общем... отсюда и отношение такое... типа проходили, видели, знаем, перебороли и знаем как бороться...

----------


## jugen

ответил... несмотря на незначительность вопроса.... модер... как никак спросил... хоть и риторически

----------


## U.F.O.

насколько я знаю из личного общения с обитателями фоума большенство тут по причине того, што им эта тема интересна или у них есть проблема в которой нужен совет, а не потомушто они хотят наложить на себя руки.

----------


## U.F.O.

вот наприме вы, jugen, што здесь делаете? умереть хотите?

----------


## jugen

> вот наприме вы, jugen, што здесь делаете? умереть хотите?


 
честно, ностальжи... mauzer.blog.tut.by    сам чуть не умер, но... сейчас смотрю на мир иначе.. немного злобно... простите великодушно прошёл через суицид.... есть в моём блоге тема... тазепам.... от неё не отошёл, по прежнему считаю жизнь бессмысленной в корне.... но, всегда можно придумать себе смысл... спасать людей... речных раков... на худой конец себя...  а смерть... вы не поверите, но я не вечен... когда нить умру... может через день, а может через сто лет... это неизбежно... но даже сто лет ничтожный промежуток на линии времени вселенной... так что я теряю оттого что я живу... что бы ни было после смерти????.... и что... мне влом подождать такой ничтожно малый промежуток времени..... правда... я всё это осознал после попытки суицида которая почти умертвила меня.... а сейчас пытаюсь донести это до других.... и... не осуждаю суицид... пусть умирают... я хотел умереть.... взял и сделал... никому не ноя и мозг не паря.... а если ищут помощи.... пусть( абсолютно согласен, что не все, но подавляющее большинство).. ищут корень зла в себе а не в других !!!! ну... а если в поиске умрут.... повторюсь ... Я НЕ ОСУЖДАЮ СУИЦИД... это личный выбор каждого.... просто под эту мульку.... людей "на жалость" трясти не нужно!!!

----------


## Dr.Lex

> у меня жена была социофоб... долго рассказывать, да и лень... сам отчасти был таким...


 Если кто не в курсе, социофобия это сейчас модно, каждый второй кто почувствовал в себе какие то комплексы ведущие к проблемам с общением, сразу же спешат приклеить на себя такой модный и экзотичный ярлык социофоба, ну а что, лучше ведь назваться таким красивым словом и списать все проблемы на него, чем признаться что являешься обычным тряпкой и нытиком, а потом еще заявлять всем с гордым видом, что все же взял яйца в кулак и переборол эту самую социофобию(лень), правда? Очень продуманный и нынее популярный подход.

----------


## jugen

> Если кто не в курсе, социофобия это сейчас модно, каждый второй кто почувствовал в себе какие то комплексы ведущие к проблемам с общением, сразу же спешат приклеить на себя такой модный и экзотичный ярлык социофоба, ну а что, лучше ведь назваться таким красивым словом и списать все проблемы на него, чем признаться что являешься обычным тряпкой и нытиком, а потом еще заявлять всем с гордым видом, что все же взял яйца в кулак и переборол эту самую социофобию(лень), правда? Очень продуманный и нынее популярный подход.


 
блин, ты выражаешь мои невыказанные мысли + тебе в карму ))) но всё же... я её преодолел )))

----------


## jugen

а может научился с ней жить.... а может это мой марасм... что бы показать на форуме.... типа... я через это ходил... а вы все нытики.... я преодолел... а вы неспособны.... так... понты.... кто это знает??7.... кто тебе правду скажет ))) ?.... а вдруг действительно что-то знаю и через что-то прошёл.... можно верить в мои слова можно не верить... личное дело каждого... также как и суицид....

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> а что делать, если это правда...


 давай тогда свою правду излагай без оскорблений пользователей.

----------


## огрызок тепла

еще одно модное слово есть-депрессия!))
но народ, давайте не отделяться от коллектива, тут особо жизнерадостных не любят и обижают. все плохо. слышите, все очень-очень плохо и мы  все умрем.
у меня сгеодня было паршивое настроение. я пришла на работе к своим, сижу вся такая печальная в уголочке. мне говорят, что да, вот теперь видно, что у меня реально депрессия. а я просто не выспалась на самом деле и в отпуск хочется сильно. потом мы еще долго смеялись и шутили. но это к делу не относится. тут ныть и жаловаться нужно. хныыыык!все плохо! плохо все и люди ужасные и страшные, меня обижают!

----------


## огрызок тепла

засунула тряпку в тазик и налила воды.  я не видела тут оскорблений.  юджен сказал в общем, не называя имен. а если кто-то воспринял  что-то на себя....хм... умнее нужно быть и с первого раза не определяться

----------


## Тьма

> хаха ..спасибо поржал )..меня уже давгно ничего немучает это ерунда которую ты придумал опять таки . за себя отвечай ато вечно за меня отвечают чего я хочу какой я и т.д. это говорит о вашей некомпетентности вы просто рещшили свои проблемы с головой выложить на меня и сказать какой я . вы как старая бабка которая сидит возле подъезда и всех обсуждает . фу вам !


 
*Игнорируя жалкие попытки хрюкнуть в мою сторону*

 Признаться, я был бы чрезвычайно удивлен, окажись ответная реакция нашего "героя" иной. Типичнейшая для подобных существ тактика спасения в иллюзиях: засунуть голову в задницу и, внушив себе, что дышат свежим воздухом, да еще и посвежее, чем остальные - "неразумные", начинают убеждать в этом других, яростно тяфкая на всех, кто дерзнет сие оспаривать. Побарабанус в своем эскапизме отнюдь не оригинален: имя подобным несчастным затворникам-фантазерам - легион и существовали они во все эпохи (нынешним правда повеселее - к их услугам интернет) Кончается их образ бытия (не скажу "жизни" ибо такое жалкое существование не есть жизнь) почти всегда печально: либо в дурке(шиза), либо су. Иногда остановкой сердца (наиболее везучие). Побарабанус скорее всего обречен. Я ему даже не сочувствую, ибо мне откровенно пофиг, чем конкретно из перечисленного выше окончится его так называемая "эволюция".

----------


## pobarabanus

> *Игнорируя жалкие попытки хрюкнуть в мою сторону*
> 
>  Признаться, я был бы чрезвычайно удивлен, окажись ответная реакция нашего "героя" иной. Типичнейшая для подобных существ тактика спасения в иллюзиях: засунуть голову в задницу и, внушив себе, что дышат свежим воздухом, да еще и посвежее, чем остальные - "неразумные", начинают убеждать в этом других, яростно тяфкая на всех, кто дерзнет сие оспаривать. Побарабанус в своем эскапизме отнюдь не оригинален: имя подобным несчастным затворникам-фантазерам - легион и существовали они во все эпохи (нынешним правда повеселее - к их услугам интернет) Кончается их образ бытия (не скажу "жизни" ибо такое жалкое существование не есть жизнь) почти всегда печально: либо в дурке(шиза), либо су. Иногда остановкой сердца (наиболее везучие). Побарабанус скорее всего обречен. Я ему даже не сочувствую, ибо мне откровенно пофиг, чем конкретно из перечисленного выше окончится его так называемая "эволюция".


  ты наверное пуп земли мания величия ) а я и нескрываю что закончу суицидом и я горжусь этим всегда гордился  суицидэто для сильных людей. и что значит обречен я себя обреченным несчитаю ) я горжусь что я суицидник а то что ты считаешь обречен это ты придумал там чтото для меня твои слова ничего незначат .не тебе решать .

----------


## Dr.Lex

> слышь, тьма. без году неделя на форуме, а позволяешь себе какие-то оценки. это от большого ума наверное, не так ли?


 Вот только паханов тут не надо из себя строить, форум место общественное, и каждый здесь имеет право на свое мнение и каждый в праве говорить все что думает, вне зависимости от срока нахождения на форуме. Собственно твои последующие слова это только подтверждают. К слову об истине, ты точно так же не претендуешь на место истины в последней инстанции, как и не претендует на него побарабанус, тем не менее отсутствие такого утопического звания не отнимает у людей права писать все что они думают, а если тебя это мнение чем то не устраивает, попробуй конструктивно его оспорить, приводя объективные доводы и контраргументы, а не фыркая указывать людям на дверь.

----------


## zakari

наконецто я узнал суть своей проблемы непонимал что во мне нетак  теперь мне будет легче жить зная что я не один такой  и есть ещё люди  сточно такойже проблемой (раньше совершенно не мог понять почему  мне так сложно пройтись по парку сходить в магазин  а в колледже и того хуже  не знаю куда деть глаза  чувство что все смотрят  на меня  меня очень раздражает я даже в маршрутках не езжу жду до последнего автобус или тралик в них я себя чувствую немного комфортнее

----------


## zakari

когда идёт на встречу человек девушка или парень или компания   смотрю в разные стороны   под ноги в небо на здания пытаяясь отвлечшся   или тупо смотрю прямо как зомби никак немогу избавится от этого неприятного чувство, (раньше дажэ за хлебом пойти было сплошной мукой)   я стал ненавидеть людей стал немного замкнутым дойти до колледжа  через парк для меня целое испытание так как в парке повсюду много людей  отэтого походка делается неловкой и взгляд как мне говорят окружающие делается суровым  , а вколледже вобще  лишний раз на 1 этаж не спускаюсь у нас там постоянно много народу и когда иду то будто спиной чувствую окружающие взгляды  и от этого меня постоянно долбили депрессии до этого момента как прочёл о социофобии думал что это всеголишь мои предрасудки что дело во мне что я закомплексованный трусс и тд постоянно пресматривал своё прошлое искал причину  этого состояния,любил и сейчас люблю гулять в одиночестве там где малолюдно  в лесу на на бережной ночью когда улици пусты практически любоватся закатом или просто стоять под дождём  слушать транс в наушниках   это как бальзам на душу тперь мне будет намного легче очень благодарен этому сайту и людям которые поделились своими проблемами всем большое спасибо=)( сори за ошибки в тексте! XD)

----------


## pobarabanus

поздравляем вас !  тепло принимаем вас в наши ряды..мы социофобим и вместе  мы такая сила что им и не снилось !

----------


## [email protected]

*zakari* да, есть такая проблема, бывает что и у взрослых людей. Кстати, отлично черные очки помогают, тем более время года уже позволяет) плеер в уши и...http://music.privet.ru/user/daseev/file/181158478

----------


## Дым

У меня тоже есть похожая проблема. Когда-то давно из-за определённых психологических травм я панически боялся быть оклеветанным, настолько что всякие более прозаические страхи (например, страх смерти) притупились неимоверно. Потом наложилось одно на другое. Короче долгая история, но суть в том, что страхи изнечтожил, но остался рефлекс. Стоит только подумать о прогулке и т.п. - сильный стресс, идя по улице также, если какое-то новое событие\действие на публике - просто ужас. Так и хочется бежать, или ввязаться в жестокую драку, или вернуться - лиж бы снять это напряжение. Так каждый шаг даётся с огромными силами. Хотя сейчас всё это проще, но учитывая что всё остальное в моей жизни в полном д...ме и я на практике убедился, что я ослаб и чёрт знает как-быть. Короче, надо действовать опять, тем более что терять абсолютно нечего.

Ах-да. Мне помогает такой метод: если ты идёшь, общаешься с знакомым человеком - проще, ну а если на тебе хоть какая-то ответственность за этого человека, то вообще не то, что фобии нет, а легко разрешаю проблемы в экстремальных ситуациях. Своя-то жизнь меня, конечно, ни капли не вдохновляет. 

Есть желающие провести антисоциофобную прогулку в Санкт-Петербурге?  :Smile: 

А там можно обсудить методы дальнейшей "терапии". Вообще такие идеи: суть в том, что без общества в реале (не через компьютеры, телефоны и деловые разговоры, а по случаю, с незнакомыми, в новых ситуациях и коллективах) это необходимость (исключение, если вы пожилой слепо-глухо-немой импотент). Поэтому, если Вы не укротите страх, то он загонит Вас. Вопрос времени. Лично моя практика точно показала: мотивация, хорошее настроение, хорошая физическая форма, сон - всё это ничего не меняющий фон. Надо идти в лоб напролом, раз за разом, и главное, регулярно. Сложно то, что это истощает нервные силы (чувствуешь себя измотанным до изнеможения, хотя физически и интеллектуально вроде свеж, но топливо на 0). Само собой знакомста с новыми далёкими от наших проблем людьми это ещё большее испытание (и ни какие аргументы разума не помогут). Поэтому такой "мостик" это выход. Мой совет для тех, кому совсем туго (как парню с окном): начать надо с голоса (например, скайп) и сразу! И регулярно! Потом прогулки с единомышленниками из голосовой связи, потом общие занятия (спорт, например), потом вместе влиться куда-либо.

И потом будет с кем обсудить и сопутсвующие проблемы (к примеру, я не приобрёл и потерял многие социальные навыки и теперь без мата не могу передать "как мне от этого хорошо" в 23 года). Форум это хорошо, но эта дистанция, к которой привыкаешь, как к зависимости. Это полуфабрикат общения - образуется новая проблема.

Пишите в личку, кого заинтересовало, только не затягивайте...у меня день, на день не приходится...чёрт знает что впереди.

Эти ощущения, описанные многими выше, мне чертовски знакомы. Сейчас всё лучше. Но есть и куча последствий, стрессов и старые раны постоянно ноют. В общем я уверен, что вместе мы бы смогли бы как минимум избавиться от этой фобии и всех вытекающих из неё проблем.

Метод по сути тренировка, как учат в школе, как прививают с воспитанием что-либо, как качают мышцы - механизм одинаков.
Цель - изменить реакцию психики на определённую ситуацию (раздражители), привить новые навыки (рефлексы поведения), затем соответсвенно изменится и вещественная реакция организма (в смысле выброс там адреналина и прочего). Я не врач, но на мне это работает. А мои фобии у меня около 12 лет из 23 и я в полном де...ме (на мой взгляд). И только обида на волю случая и "дурная привычка" биться об стену головой до последнего держат меня от суицида вот уже лет 8. Я уже гавно во многом, но чёрт, всегда почему-то наступает отходняк пусть и ненадолго, когда становится "НАСРАТЬ" и когда слепо готов пытаться ещё чуть-чуть. И тогда яростно стремишься удержаться на этой волне - в это время и совершаешь попытки на практики (хотя мне удаётся только 1 из 7 наверное). Так я съездил недавно на 2 месяца отдохнуть в другую страну и город после 5и летнего силения дома и восстанавливания здоровья...и хотя это не решило ни одной важной проблемы, но мой взгляд на мир, на ощущения себя изменило, как-будто я прожил 10-15 лет.

Когда всё пошло к чёрту и нечего терять, самое время надругаться над врагом, самое время прыгнуть в пламя. Ведь ты всёравно решил умереть, так почему бы не сделать это громко и безжалостно.  :Smile:  (Многие слова использованы образно, не ищите во мне психа, я адекватный до безумия - это меня погубило...почти). Пишите в личку и на icq, создам тему в разделе встреч.

----------


## U n k n o w n.

Я точно уверена в том,что у меня социофобия.
Началось всё с детского сада.
В 1-й день,когда пришла всё было нормально.Бегала ко всем знакомиться,активно общалась,воспитатели меня тогда расхваливали по полной.Привлекала тогда слишком много внимания.Зря...
Видимо не угодила сверстникам,хотя они были все старше меня на год.Со 2-го дня начались унижения.
И так с каждым годом менялся коллектив и становилось только хуже.
От той весёлой,жизнерадостной девчонки ничего не осталось...
Сейчас в техникум поступаю.Надеюсь,что люди там будут адекватней,чем в школе.
Хуже всего было в 8-9 классах...Но я выжила.

----------


## pan

чем взрослее люди тем они адекватнее это факт, пока дело не доходит до маразма

----------


## Русалочка

Всем привет. Я решила написать сюда, потому-что действительно незнаю как мне дальше жить. Еще каких-то 4 года назад я даже не подозревала, о том что существует такая проблема, как социофобия- и вот спустя 3,5 года я уже социофоб со стажем. Моя основная проблема в том, что я не могу нормально находиться в обществе- меня сразу начинает колбасить, руки и ноги перестают меня слушаться, я сразу вся на взводе. Недавно правда откопала для себя гидазепам (сильное успокаивающее) пока только им и живу, без него просто на улицу выйти страшно. Понимаю что так долго продолжаться не может, но не знаю что делать. Все чаще стала задумываться о суициде, а мне всего 16 лет! Очень жду, что вы мне чтото посоветуете.

----------


## NEET

Да... Жестоко. Но лучше в "моей проблеме" свою тему создай.
А хотя ладно. Пусть тут будет.

Конечно, сомневаюсь, что кто-то предложит что-нибудь дельное, но все равно напиши подробнее с чего все начиналось?

----------


## Русалочка

Началось все с того, что я перешла в другую школу( точнее в лицей) где учиться было очень сложно. Если в предыдущей школе я была отличницей, все меня уважали, на меня ровнялись, то здесь я оказалась в конце. Это было очень тяжело+ не сильно хороший коллектив+ постоянное давление со стороны родителей= социофобия.

----------


## NEET

Итого: пострадавшая самооценка + давление со стороны окружающих.
Первое наверное можно поправить каким-нибудь увлечением - попробуй научиться делать что-то такое что умеют очень немногие.
А вот со вторым сложнее.(( Если раньше случалось что-то травмирующее, то нужно теперь эту травму как-то из подсознания выковыривать. Методики для этого бывают, я встречал как-то, но хороши ли они - я не знаю. А у тебя сильная фобия, надо что-то поэффективнее...
Можно попробовать гипнотерапию, но насколько хорошо она работает в лечении фобий мне не известно.

----------


## Русалочка

Спасибки, Need  за совет я обязательно постараюсь чтонибуть попробовать ( это я про новое занятие). А у тебя что за проблема, если не секрет конечно.

----------


## наивная дурочка

это и моя проблема..тяготит очень.хочу от неё избавиться,но толком не знаю как...неужели это повод для того что б лечиться в психушке??люди.не пугайте меня так..а то я точно буду считать себя шизой

----------


## NEET

> Спасибки, Need  за совет я обязательно постараюсь чтонибуть попробовать ( это я про новое занятие). А у тебя что за проблема, если не секрет конечно.


 Секрет, конечно, но для меня вся жизнь - проблема.) А с чем связан такой интерес? Уж не с неправильным ли прочтением моего ника?))

----------


## mercury3000

всем привет.

странно.Я оставил здесь свой email для общения и меня тут же забанили за спам.Что же я нарушил?

Продублирую сообщение.Считаю что людям с подобными проблемами надо держаться вместе и знакомиться.Это оказывает реальную поддержку

Пишите в личку,особенно девушки)  я из москвы

----------


## Mark

Вощем, чего я пережил и чего осталось я описывать не буду. Но сеичас мне 20 лет и был весь набор, и СФ и агарофобия и тремор ног, рук, головы, потеря равновесия и т.д. Вощем, что собственно и откуда, почему. Всё очень просто. Мир создаваемый внутри тебя выносится наружу. Не полностью, но сам факт... Учился я в колледже, и со многими общий язык не находил. Точнее. Мне хватало 2-3 товарища для общения и всё. Но были те, которые пытались как-то зацепить или сделать подлость, были из них и гуру-задроты, но я не понимал чего они хотят. Вощем по сути, чему я научился. Я уже перестал агрессивно отвечать или доказывать чего-то. Я стал реагировать на выпады, тупо стал спокойно смотреть на провокатора и либо улыбался в ответ и спокоино с улыбкои спрашивал, чего он от меня хочет. Всё это к тому, что не обращаите на выпады внимания, покажите уверенность, а уверенность, это прежде всего спокоиствие, расслабьтесь. Поимите, что люди которые пытаются задирать вас - жалки, они только показывают свою нипчёмность, и хотят попросту самоутвердиться(пример, быдло во дворах ))).. Я где-то год уже как перестал общаться со своими 3-ями лучшими друзьями, потому что понял, что опара с них никакая, и никакие они не друзья, а собутыльники. Друг - это человек, который видит, что тебе плохо, прибежит, когда срочно зовёшь, поддержит в разговорах, ему важно МОЁ мнение. Это для меня друг. Но я не видел у них прежде всего доверие ко мне, и мнения мои часто игнорились. И я подумал, какого чёрта? и выкинул их из своеи жизни, хотя парни неплохие, но всё же. Люди меня не понимали зачем я это сделал, товарищ мне сказал "ну и что, я обычно не обращаю на это внимание, у меня это тоже часто". Ну на это я могу ему только ответить "ну если тебе нравится, когда твои друзья считают тебя за овощ, то ты... Даун". Впринципе мои коллега таким и являлся, потому что он не был решительным, я всегда всё делал за него как за ребёнка, хотя у меня был тот багаж фобий и тремора. Просто есть просто Дауны, а есть люди с фобиями, но очень волевые, и которым не всё-равно. Мои товарищи любили бухать каждый день, и не задумывались, а может не стоит и т.д.. Я считаю их за Даунозавров, потому что очень не люблю людеи, которые не видят, что происходит и к чему это может привести, а такие есть, уж поверьте. ИТОГ - изолируйте себя от тех людеи с кем вам не уютно(НЕ БОЙТЕСЬ), создайте себе хобби(ЭТО обязательно), я например английский учу. и просто успокоитесь. Всё.

----------


## Mark

Вощем, чего я пережил и чего осталось я описывать не буду. Но сеичас мне 20 лет и был весь набор, и СФ и агарофобия и тремор ног, рук, головы, потеря равновесия и т.д. Вощем, что собственно и откуда, почему. Всё очень просто. Мир создаваемый внутри тебя выносится наружу. Не полностью, но сам факт... Учился я в колледже, и со многими общий язык не находил. Точнее. Мне хватало 2-3 товарища для общения и всё. Но были те, которые пытались как-то зацепить или сделать подлость, были из них и гуру-задроты, но я не понимал чего они хотят. Вощем по сути, чему я научился. Я уже перестал агрессивно отвечать или доказывать чего-то. Я стал реагировать на выпады, тупо стал спокойно смотреть на провокатора и либо улыбался в ответ и спокоино с улыбкои спрашивал, чего он от меня хочет. Всё это к тому, что не обращаите на выпады внимания, покажите уверенность, а уверенность, это прежде всего спокоиствие, расслабьтесь. Поимите, что люди которые пытаются задирать вас - жалки, они только показывают свою нипчёмность, и хотят попросту самоутвердиться(пример, быдло во дворах ))).. Я где-то год уже как перестал общаться со своими 3-ями лучшими друзьями, потому что понял, что опара с них никакая, и никакие они не друзья, а собутыльники. Друг - это человек, который видит, что тебе плохо, прибежит, когда срочно зовёшь, поддержит в разговорах, ему важно МОЁ мнение. Это для меня друг. Но я не видел у них прежде всего доверие ко мне, и мнения мои часто игнорились. И я подумал, какого чёрта? и выкинул их из своеи жизни, хотя парни неплохие, но всё же. Люди меня не понимали зачем я это сделал, товарищ мне сказал "ну и что, я обычно не обращаю на это внимание, у меня это тоже часто". Ну на это я могу ему только ответить "ну если тебе нравится, когда твои друзья считают тебя за овощ, то ты... Даун". Впринципе мои коллега таким и являлся, потому что он не был решительным, я всегда всё делал за него как за ребёнка, хотя у меня был тот багаж фобий и тремора. Просто есть просто Дауны, а есть люди с фобиями, но очень волевые, и которым не всё-равно. Мои товарищи любили бухать каждпый день, и не задумывались, а может не стоит и т.д.. Я считаю их за Даунозавров, потому что очень не люблю людеи, которые не видят, что происходит и к чему это может привести, а такие есть, уж поверьте. ИТОГ - изолируйте себя от тех людеи с кем вам не уютно(НЕ БОЙТЕСЬ), создайте себе хобби(ЭТО обязательно), я например английский учу. и просто успокоитесь. Всё. П.С. ВСЮ жизнь я хотел стать незаметным, не быть ЦЕНТРОМ внимания, когда другие ребята, наобарот стремились к вниманию, я этого хотел, но сознание и подсознание всё-равно создавало такую картину "ну вот я УВЕРЕН что он сеичас подоидёт и будет травит свои байки или ну вот.. Сеичас преаодователь из всех виноватым сделает меня... и т.д." И ТАК БЫЛО. Некоторые ребята поражались, за что это меня и т.д.. Всему виною то, что сознание притягивало всё это. Вы вспомните, возможно у вас подобное было. Только подумайте.

----------


## Unity

Всегда считала себя уродиной, в школе была озлобленной одиночкой, в универе вообще чувствовала себя отвратительно, – как следствие – бросила. Ныне запущенная-презапущенная социофобия как симптом шизотипического расстройства, – психиатр вынес вердикт… 

Даже в магазин страшно выйти, а таки если и выбираюсь (редко бывает), так лишь в потёмках. «…Темнота – друг молодёжи! В темноте не видно рожи». Родные не верят в само существование подобного «сбоя» психики, потому взаимопонимания нет. Есть лишь 4 стены на протяжении многих лет, мрачные мысли, мечты о смерти как способе прекратить весь этот кошмар… 
 :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, привет, я в универе сам себя чувствую фигово. Собираюсь уходить. Проблемы с общением, родители которые не понимают.
У тебя нет друзей, знакомых?
Мечты о прекратить жизнь во мне года как два, периодически накатывают, хотя надежда еще есть решить уйму нерешимых проблем. Сколько тебе лет?

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, привет, я в универе сам себя чувствую фигово. Собираюсь уходить. Проблемы с общением, родители которые не понимают.
> У тебя нет друзей, знакомых?
> Мечты о прекратить жизнь во мне года как два, периодически накатывают, хотя надежда еще есть решить уйму нерешимых проблем. Сколько тебе лет?


 Вам также жутко было по утрам, когда весь народ реками и ручьями стекался к узкому входу? Вас также ужасали пары в огромных аудиториях, – где собираются вместе десятки чуждых людей?.. Вас также ужасала ложь, лицемерно провозглашаемая преподавателями, дескать, мы живём в великой, справедливой и счастливой стране с великими перспективами?.. 
Знакомых, естественно, нет, – со времён школы опасаюсь ровесников как огня. Да и разве могут они быть, если уж несколько лет практически не выбираюсь из дома, а познакомиться с кем-либо на улице, – не мой конёк? 
На днях стукнет 21, – но сыта этой жизнью по самое горло… Удивительно, как только люди умудряются доживать до самой старости?
P.S. Это не моё дело, конечно, но что именно Вам бы ещё хотелось решить: это нечто реально-осуществимое, – или же мечта?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, я себя чувствовал крайне некомфортно в такой толпе и всегда стоял в сторонке. В аудиториях садился на последнюю парту и больше всего меня напрягало, когда нас отмечали, нужно было сказать: "Здесь" или "Тут". А очень редко препод бывало обращался ко мне и что-то спрашивал и оборачивались люди посмореть, это было просто жуть.
Сижу все время дома, познакомиться на улице однозначно не мой вариант, в универе учусь помимо всего на нелюбимой специальности и ко мне преподы плохо относятся. Осталось сдать долг один и тогда закончу третий курс. И уходить оттуда, нет сил больше на универ, да и откуда они будут, меня так эта жизнь достала, в которой никакого счастья и никаких радужных перспектив, правильно ты подметила.
Мне стукнуло 21 летом, разумеется отметил в гордом одиночестве. Чтобы мне хотелось решить? Скорее это реально-осуществимое. Да и мечта бы - в космос полетать, тоже неплохо :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Есть лишь 4 стены на протяжении многих лет, мрачные мысли, мечты о смерти как способе прекратить весь этот кошмар…


 Понимаю тебя, самого эти мысли преследуют давно, давно словно вечные спутники..

P.S. Я хочу найти такого же человека с такими же проблемами, чтобы вместе их решить, да только велика матушка Россия, хрен тут найдешь кого, да чтобы жили рядом. Уже отчаялся просто. Давай на ты :Wink:

----------


## cos

> *Unity*, Мне стукнуло 21 летом, разумеется отметил в гордом одиночестве. Чтобы мне хотелось решить? Скорее это реально-осуществимое. Да и мечта бы - в космос полетать, тоже неплохо
> 
> Понимаю тебя, самого эти мысли преследуют давно, давно словно вечные спутники..
> 
> P.S. Я хочу найти такого же человека с такими же проблемами, чтобы вместе их решить, да только велика матушка Россия, хрен тут найдешь кого, да чтобы жили рядом. Уже отчаялся просто. Давай на ты


 
Ну вот  :Smile: 
А говорили социофобия не лечится...
Социофобы всех стран!
Объединяйтесь!

2 Unity:
А ты и в самом деле страшненькая ?
Страшнее Новодворской?

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну вот 
> А говорили социофобия не лечится...
> Социофобы всех стран!
> Объединяйтесь!
> 
> 2 Unity:
> А ты и в самом деле страшненькая ?
> Страшнее Новодворской?


 О том же) Контактом друг с другом надо это лечить, самый лучший выход, а не ныть на форумах и сидеть в четырех стенах. Только мы можем друг другу помочь, а не всякие психологи, которым денег подавай, и не родители с псевдодрузьями, которые говорят, че долма сидишь, иди работай, найди друзей и девушку, ололо, только вот не знают, что нам найти друзей, как им море переплыть, не поймет человек проблему до тех пор, пока с ней не столкнется, так что только мы друг друга можем понять полностью. И в анал всякие советы на сайте, которые все однообразные до опупения. Даже уже печально, кто-то пишет проблему и я знаю, че ему отвечут и как будет весь виртуальный диалог, видел их тысячи и все однообразны :Smile:

----------


## Unity

[email protected], мы с тобой одной крови…  :Embarrassment: 

Вспомнить страшно универ… Все кучкуются, щебечут о чём-то, – а ты одна, как всегда, у окна – тяжкую думу ведёшь: «…Вот, некий энный этаж, – а не прыгнуть ли? Всё равно всем вокруг всё равно». Приходишь на пары первая, уходишь последняя, на переменах скрываешься где-нибудь, где нет никого, – или сидишь одна-одинёхонька в пустой аудитории. Те же последние парты, – о, да, мои любимые места, – чтобы никто не буравил взглядом сзади, чтобы никто не оглядывался, чтобы поменьше внимания на себя обращать. И тошно так, при всём при этом, – был бы пистолет при себе, наверное, застрелилась бы, лишь бы не видеть всех этих спин, каркающего препода где-то вдали… А как я ждала последней минуты последней пары пятницы, – это был для меня праздник!

----------


## Unity

2 COS: Социофобия, – Приговор, как по мне.  :Smile:  Социофобия зачастую шагает рука об руку с дисморфобией, являясь её первопричиной, – и человека, считающего себя монстром, чудовищем, чучелом, уже Не переубедить… Что есть, то есть, никуда от этого не убежишь. К тому же, сама исстари увлекаюсь нацистской евгеникой, – и, кажется, даже в чём-то согласна с некоторыми идеями. «…Несовершенным людям (читать: существам, шарахающимся своего отражения в зеркале) не стоит воплощать своё страдание в детях». Тот самый Адольф, с «Его Борьбы». 
Вот и я такова, – парня, само собой, с таким отношением к жизни, никогда не сыскать; не выйти замуж; не пригласить в мир детей, которые, в свою очередь, никогда не сказали бы: – «…Какая наша мама красотка, мы ею гордимся»… 

Так зачем тогда жить?.. Нет, уж лучше скорей со всем этим покончить…  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, да, права ты, кровушка то одинаковая есть :Smile: 
Последняя пара.. по секундомеру прям смотрел, ну когда она закончится!
Я иногда представлял думу, как мочил препода пистолетом и сваливал как настоящий профессионал, садился в кабину самолета внизу и делал несколько виражей над городом и улетал)

И дисморфобией я страдаю, даже и не спроста. Есть немного.




> Вот и я такова, – парня, само собой, с таким отношением к жизни, никогда не сыскать; не выйти замуж; не пригласить в мир детей, которые, в свою очередь, никогда не сказали бы: – «…Какая наша мама красотка, мы ею гордимся»… 
> 
> Так зачем тогда жить?.. Нет, уж лучше скорей со всем этим покончить…


 А [censored] тебе очередное быдло с машиной и деньгами, которому только подавай девушку, ой, гламурное кисо с сиськами 5 размера и упругой задницей с обложки журнала "МакSим". Не у всех такие требования, а между тобой и некоторыми ребятами типа суицидников, пусть и даже здесь, если большое сходство, среди них выбор! Мне нравятся твои амбиции :Smile:  А жить... можно не только ради детей и каких то там подобий человеков. Не яко только это цель жизни.

----------


## pobarabanus

> Всегда считала себя уродиной, в школе была озлобленной одиночкой, в универе вообще чувствовала себя отвратительно, – как следствие – бросила. Ныне запущенная-презапущенная социофобия как симптом шизотипического расстройства, – психиатр вынес вердикт… 
> 
> Даже в магазин страшно выйти, а таки если и выбираюсь (редко бывает), так лишь в потёмках. «…Темнота – друг молодёжи! В темноте не видно рожи». Родные не верят в само существование подобного «сбоя» психики, потому взаимопонимания нет. Есть лишь 4 стены на протяжении многих лет, мрачные мысли, мечты о смерти как способе прекратить весь этот кошмар…


 дада !!! это как я почти прямо ! мне нравится что есть такие как я тоже привет ! ...
а еще если у тебя есть рекорд агорафобии тоесть сколько можешь невыходить из дома то пиши в моей теме агорафобия в разделе другое !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Unity

*[email protected]*, помните те мои мечты о стихийном расстреле съёмочных групп детского порно и им подобных? Истинной целью подобного было нелегально забрать какую-нибудь малышку после всего с собой, заведомо сироту, – ведь свою, с моей-то наследственностью, рождать - преступление – а на Земле уже живут чистокровные дети, у которых родители, к сожалению, пьяницы или наркоманы, которые не заботятся о них, которые даже порой предумышленно продают своих детей сутенёрам… Ради лавэ на очередную порцию выпивки/дозу… Это всегда повергало меня в шок, – ведь дети важны, они будущее этого жуткого мира – их стоит лелеять, их стоит любить, а не эксплуатировать, надругаться над ними и бить их…  :Frown: 

«…Практически каждая женщина может родить, – но далеко не каждая способна быть матерью». © Шри Раджниш. 

Разве может быть в жизни что-либо прекраснее, нежели наблюдать становление нового человеческого существа в динамике, – от первых шагов до первых внуков?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Sorry, быть может, я и напоминаю с такими идеями какую-нибудь наседку.  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> дада !!! это как я почти прямо ! мне нравится что есть такие как я тоже привет ! ...
> а еще если у тебя есть рекорд агорафобии тоесть сколько можешь невыходить из дома то пиши в моей теме агорафобия в разделе другое !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ах, ещё одна душа!..  :Embarrassment:  Добро пожаловать в общество «…Одной ногой в могиле»…  :Frown:

----------


## duds

> Ах, ещё одна душа!..  Добро пожаловать в общество «…Одной ногой в могиле»…


 эх, зачем же ты так, я тоже одинок, я тоже социофоб  но я хороший человек, я не злой, давай общаться, может мы созданы друг для друга, может мы найдем свой мирок , в котором сможем жить вместе???? ведь главное понять друг друга  и поддрежать..... напиши мне в пм свой контакт.

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, я прям вспомнил от твоих слов один фильм!! Мужчина. Врач, работает в психиатрической клинике и в этой клинике лежала одна девочка лет 18, которая почти не умела говорить. Когда он ей процедуру какую то делал, она ему в ноги упала просто говорила, забери меня отсюда, рыдала, за ним прям бежала. Он сказал - только на одну ночь.
Когда шли к его дому, она опять стала кричать, что боится в психушку, чтобы он ее туда не отдавал. Залезла на мост и грозилась сброситься вниз.
Она даже поскользнулась и чуть не упала туда внизу - врач успел ее за руку поймать. Привел домой, накормил, уложил на полу на матрас.
На следующий день отвел в клинику. Она умоляля его все время быть с ней, забирать оттуда, чтобы никто не видел, он так и делал, сначала из жалости, а потому уже к ней привязался. В конце концов другие врачи и директор его спалили. Был поставлен вопрос об увольнении доктора.
На собрании он сказал, что девочке нужны не депрессанты, лекарства и терапии, а элементарная человеческая любовь и забота. Его никто не слушал. С работы уволили.

Ему стало ужасно плохо от того, что лишили общения с этим человечком, которого он один стал понимать и уже успел к ней привязаться, как и она к нему. Тогда он тайком переодевался и приходил к той девочке. Ночевал с ней в ее палате, обнимал, гладил по голове, общались всю ночь, он учил ее говорить.
Однажды его заметил один человек, с ним он побеседовал и ему удалось убедить в том, что девочке нужна забота.
И еще несколько человек по одиночке убедил, потом в конце концов все эти люди заново провели собрание и решили отдать ему девочку.
И знаете, она была на седьмом небе от счастья и он тоже. И через пару лет она уже полностью научилась говорить, они поженились и оба были счастливы.
Вот вам к поучительная история: не таблетки и всякая херня с психологами нужна - а элементарная челочевеская любовь и забота.

----------


## Irene

Это "Босиком по мостовой". Хороший фильм, очень добрый.

----------


## Unity

По-моему, лишь люди с адекватной и позитивной самооценкой способны вступать в некие устойчивые отношения, – но не пленники фобий… 
Ведь если любишь кого-то, – или же попросту чувствуешь с кем-либо «резонанс» – стремишься дать этому человеку наилучшее, стремишься сделать всё возможное и невозможное, буквально вывернуться наизнанку, лишь бы дать своему компаньону всё the best of the best, чего бы это ни стоило. Но если сама девчонка по определению не фотомодель, к тому же годами мечтает о гибели из-за кричащих нестабильностей психики – это условие, к сожалению, не соблюдается с её стороны. А раз так, – разве сможет она быть достойной подружкой, которой партнёр мог бы по праву гордиться?.. Увы…  :Mad: 
Я не достойна пары, я монстр с острова д-ра Моро, фрик, ошибка природы…  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Да, *Duds*, я не ищу себе пару, ибо недостойна, я ищу способ исправить ошибку, допущенную двадцать с чем-то лет тому назад.  :Smile: 

*[email protected]*, наверное, никто из людей не может назваться Живым, пока не найдёт свою таинственную половинку, – но что же могут сделать те, кто родились чудовищами? Такой «половинки» ведь и врагу не пожелаешь… Зачем же рождаются такие создания?..  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

*Irene*, он и есть, вспомнил :Smile: 

*Unity*, сначала ты писала про отомстить всяким "тварям". Твоя причина на суицид - внешность и одиночество?

Два года назад.. худой мальчик, уйма прыщей, незагорелый, грязные немытые волосы, слабый и не умеющей общаться, у которого нет друзей и который краснеет только от одного взгляда на него девушки.. Это был я :Frown: 

Сейчас много чего изменилось и это результат моей работы, а не какого то везения :Smile:  А половинку найти может каждый, вот только сколько сил нужно затратить.. кому чуть-чуть, а кому то.... даже говорить не стану.

----------


## Unity

*[email protected]*, всё в этом мире тесно взаимосвязано: если кто-либо не может похвалиться отличными внешними данными, – такой человек естественно обречён на одиночество; он вряд ли когда-либо будет кем-либо востребован. Таковы законы Природы, – лишь лучшие с лучших вправе продолжать свой род, разного рода же «аномалии» обречены отмирать. Это социальный дарвинизм. Люди стремятся к прекрасному, словно бы мотыльки на пламя, это совершенно естественно, это верно. Поэтому возникает вопрос: если я родилась «беспородной» и посему здесь не нужна, – как устранить себя с некой пользой для общества, меня создавшего? Случись, не дай Бог, что-либо вроде Чернобыля, – можно было бы отправиться туда добровольцем и очень скоро сгореть, занимаясь чем-то действительно важным, – а так, куда девать себя, бесполезную, недостойную, невостребованную и лишнюю в этом мире? Жизнь пуста, с этим стоит как-либо покончить… Занимаясь чем-либо смертельно-опасным, но важным, к примеру, – ликвидируя безусловных преступников без какой-либо «лицензии» со стороны государства, словно бы люди из легендарной «Белой стрелы» – авось, погибну в процессе?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Unity

P.S. Может быть, есть определённая категория людей, которым Не Стоит искать свою половинку, – в силу неконкурентоспособной наследственности, в силу некой особенной миссии, которая недвусмысленно исключает дальнейшую жизнь? Взять бы, к примеру, солдат, – умирают за что-то (агрессия благородна ведь далеко не всегда), так никого и не встретив – но ценой своей непрожитой жизни платят за благо для всей своей нации.  :Frown: 

Найти половинку, быть может, возможно, – но ведь проблема в самой мне, я знаю, – никакому иному человеку я не смогла бы стать достойной парой… Природе нужна чистая кровь, благородные, аристократичные, идеалистичные, люди, близкие к совершенству, – разве не так?.. Наверное, каждый парень мечтает о совершенной девчонке, каждая девчонка мечтает о близкой душе, – но ведь прекрасное – крайне «ограниченный ресурс», его на всех хватает… Мне нечего дать гипотетической половинке, поэтому лучше тихо уйти, совершив напоследок что-либо общественно-благоприятное.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## [email protected]

*Unity*, что за проблемы у тебя с внешностью уж бы сказала лучше :Smile: 
Ты бы меня видела 2 года назад, жалко фотки удалил, самому противно было смотреть. Мне как то в универе даже дали зеркало и сказали, посмотри на себя, сало из волос можно выжимать. Я прям ахренел, как они лоснились и сколько было перхоти.
Я тоже по закону эволюции должен был вымереть. Девушкам нужны красивые парни, сильные и общительные, А не слабые, дохлые фобики с кучей проблем, страшные и замороченные.
И вообще если девушка скромная, она найдет половинку, вернее ее найдут, знакомятся же парни всегда, а не девушки. Парень сам с ней познакомиться и будет ухаживать.
А если парень зажатый, то он нах никому не нужен. Девушки никогда первые не знакомятся, а на таких даже и не смотрят. И такие парни вымирают, нередко от суицида :Embarrassment:

----------


## pobarabanus

> *Unity*
> А если парень зажатый, то он нах никому не нужен.


 бред...некродевушкам такой нужен и нравится только вот им на это все пох ... да и вам должно быть... нравится ненравится недумайте об этом ...отвлекитесь ...это тупая тема ... любовь девушки мальчики это тупая тема для тупых жизнелюбов а мы с вами злые некросы ... поэтому нам должно быть пох ...мы любим мрачное депресия и прочии темы .. это наше как говорится .

----------


## U.F.O.

> *[email protected]*, всё в этом мире тесно взаимосвязано: если кто-либо не может похвалиться отличными внешними данными, – такой человек естественно обречён на одиночество; он вряд ли когда-либо будет кем-либо востребован. Таковы законы Природы, – лишь лучшие с лучших вправе продолжать свой род, разного рода же «аномалии» обречены отмирать. Это социальный дарвинизм. Люди стремятся к прекрасному, словно бы мотыльки на пламя, это совершенно естественно, это верно. Поэтому возникает вопрос: если я родилась «беспородной» и посему здесь не нужна, – как устранить себя с некой пользой для общества, меня создавшего? Случись, не дай Бог, что-либо вроде Чернобыля, – можно было бы отправиться туда добровольцем и очень скоро сгореть, занимаясь чем-то действительно важным, – а так, куда девать себя, бесполезную, недостойную, невостребованную и лишнюю в этом мире? Жизнь пуста, с этим стоит как-либо покончить… Занимаясь чем-либо смертельно-опасным, но важным, к примеру, – ликвидируя безусловных преступников без какой-либо «лицензии» со стороны государства, словно бы люди из легендарной «Белой стрелы» – авось, погибну в процессе?


 да ладно? может быть всё-таки всему виной лень и нежелание ухаживать за собой? вообще научно-тенический прогресс принёс человечеству много чего полезного, например - косметику, одежду красивую там..




> А если парень зажатый, то он нах никому не нужен. Девушки никогда первые не знакомятся, а на таких даже и не смотрят. И такие парни вымирают, нередко от суицида


 на эту тему можно много и долго рассуждать, но одно все знают точно - если парень выглядит прилично, то в некоторых обстоятельствах вполне может расчитывать на то што девушка первая обратит на него внимание и сделает "первый шаг".

----------


## [email protected]

> да ладно? может быть всё-таки всему виной лень и нежелание ухаживать за собой? вообще научно-тенический прогресс принёс человечеству много чего полезного, например - косметику, одежду красивую там..


 Зажатый социофоб боится из дома выйти, не то, что пойти в магазин и что-то купить, у него на это нет денег.




> на эту тему можно много и долго рассуждать, но одно все знают точно - если парень выглядит прилично, то в некоторых обстоятельствах вполне может расчитывать на то што девушка первая обратит на него внимание и сделает "первый шаг".


 Ни разу не встречал красивых и стильных парней, разве что такие в центрах кампаний и на крутых тачках. А фобики и агрофобики как правило некрасивые, проблемы с внешностью и одеждой. Раз в два месяца он выходит в парикмахерскую постричь волосы, никому не смотрит в глаза и старается быстро пройти мимо людей. Девушка к нему сделает первый шаг? Не смеши)

----------


## U.F.O.

> Зажатый социофоб боится из дома выйти, не то, что пойти в магазин и что-то купить, у него на это нет денег.
> 
> 
> 
> Ни разу не встречал красивых и стильных парней, разве что такие в центрах кампаний и на крутых тачках. А фобики и агрофобики как правило некрасивые, проблемы с внешностью и одеждой. Раз в два месяца он выходит в парикмахерскую постричь волосы, никому не смотрит в глаза и старается быстро пройти мимо людей. Девушка к нему сделает первый шаг? Не смеши)


 сам я не социофоб и социофобом небыл, но читая сдесь на форуме эту тему, могу сделать вывод, што у меня как и многих были схожие проблемы в подростковый период, я боялся знакомиться с девушками, боялся што пошлют, ну знаете типа - "привет! как дела?" - "да пошёл ты *цензура специально для  плаксивой_тряпки*!!!", принемал это близко к сердцу, естественно развивались комплексы. но после множества отказов стало пох, как то не так страшно уже было подходить. вообще моя статистика знакомств -  70-80% это отказы. ну вот к чему это я - сидя на попе протирая штаны вы точно ничего не исправите. што бы чему то научиться или добиться надо дествовать и учиться на своих ошибках, то што вы жалуетесь вам точно не поможет - спасибо КЭП! (:

----------


## pobarabanus

> сам я не социофоб и социофобом небыл, но читая сдесь на форуме эту тему, могу сделать вывод, што у меня как и многих были схожие проблемы в подростковый период, я боялся знакомиться с девушками, боялся што пошлют, ну знаете типа - "привет! как дела?" - "да пошёл ты *цензура специально для  плаксивой_тряпки*!!!", принемал это близко к сердцу, естественно развивались комплексы. но после множества отказов стало пох, как то не так страшно уже было подходить. вообще моя статистика знакомств -  70-80% это отказы. ну вот к чему это я - сидя на попе протирая штаны вы точно ничего не исправите. што бы чему то научиться или добиться надо дествовать и учиться на своих ошибках, то што вы жалуетесь вам точно не поможет - спасибо КЭП! (:


  о да.. привет уважаемый ! ты смотри еще и учит тут когото как надо как правильно ) тоже мне ...а  кто ты такой вообще ? 
а всем кто тут плачет что у него социофобия что он такой бедный нещасный тоже позор ) этож надо было докатиться чтобы прийти сюда и унижаться просить о советах(которые всеравно одно пустое место)) и прочем ..... посылать вас надо и забить итогда норм буддет ..нытикам скажем нет атем кто учит вообще пошлем куда подальше ). 
ps социофобия рулит ! )

----------


## U.F.O.

куда смотрят модеры????

----------


## Freddi

жмите треугольник с восклицательным знаком, под ником в посте

----------


## Unity

2 [email protected] & U.F.O.: Красота даётся Природой, не так ли? Она либо присутствует, либо нет; третьего не дано. Естественная красота, – завораживающее величие Обнаженного человека Без Грима и прочих сценических спецэффектов – и это и есть единственная истинная красота, математическая гармония пропорций и форм, безошибочно, подсознательно распознаваемая умом, вызывающая восторг, восхищение и симпатию. Это моя больная тема, я лишь пытаюсь сказать: Вы либо ангел в плоти, либо человекообразное пугало, – и притворяться той, кем ты в действительности не являешься – отвратительно. Ничто не способно исправить плохую наследственность, ничто не способно исправить инициированные оной психические расстройства, – т.е. социофобию, дисморфофобию, агорафобию, патологическую застенчивость, неуверенность, комплексы…

----------


## Unity

По-моему, глубинные корни социофобии, – критический взгляд на себя и осознание себя третьесортным человеческим существом. Как следствие, – некий внутренний экзистенциальный «протест», стыд, чувство вины, ненависть, обращённая на себя, – со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Социофобия, – суть жуткий внутренний конфликт, неприятие себя – и нежелание появляться на людях, – лишь следствие, побочный эффект – и единственным способом разрубить этот Гордиев узел видится СА.  :Mad: 
P.S. Но всё же не хочется умирать понапрасну, – поэтому и ищу некий общественно-осмысленный способ самоуничтожения. Все могут умереть, это нехитрое дело, – и гораздо сложнее умереть Не зря…  :Smile:

----------


## pobarabanus

> P.S. Но всё же не хочется умирать понапрасну, – поэтому и ищу некий общественно-осмысленный способ самоуничтожения. Все могут умереть, это нехитрое дело, – и гораздо сложнее умереть Не зря…


 какая разница зря незря непонимаю.....

----------


## U.F.O.

2 Unity
ваши слова - бред, скорее всего их вам нашептал какой-то унылый  школьник в сети. всё в этом мире относительно. и восприятие "красты" не исключение.

----------


## pobarabanus

> 2 Unity
> ваши слова - бред, скорее всего их вам нашептал какой-то унылый  школьник в сети. всё в этом мире относительно. и восприятие "красты" не исключение.


 * сказал нам недоразвитый малолетка часто получающий баны за мат хамство и дебильный флуд на этом форуме....

----------


## Unity

> какая разница зря незря непонимаю.....


 Разница всё же есть, как по мне. Общество породило меня, – вернее, предков моих предков – и так в бесконечность. Общество дало мне речь, общество дало мне образование, развлечения, опыт. Общество дало мне всё, – и я, как жадный неоперённый птенец, всё это поглощала, требуя большего. Теперь вот пресытилась таким бытиём, теперь хочется уйти, – но ведь уйти, не поблагодарив, не расплатившись за благо, как-то «бесчестно», некуртуазно, как-то подсознательно некорректно. Я хочу расплатиться, – единственным, что есть у меня – своей «жизнью», бывшей бессмысленной, но могущей, может быть, сослужить добрую службу в конце…  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> 2 Unity
> ваши слова - бред, скорее всего их вам нашептал какой-то унылый  школьник в сети. всё в этом мире относительно. и восприятие "красты" не исключение.


 Это не внушенная со стороны программа для разума, – это то, к пониманию чего шла сама я долгие годы.  :Mad: 
Вы правы, безусловно, – на вкус и цвет… 

Но дело в ином, – социофобы, как правило, не принимают себя такими, как есть – и неприятие это крайне болезненно, со временем оно неизбежно приводит к идее, что СУ – единственный способ покончить со всем этим кошмаром. Пускай даже другие люди утверждали бы, что с обликом фоба всё в порядке и ему вовсе не стоит опасаться людных мест, – фоб ни за что бы им не поверил – ведь причина, похоже, не в отношении других людей к фобу, но отношение фоба к самому себе. Внутренний конфликт, внешние следствия, – в виде амбивалентного желания быть частью социума и фактической невозможности находиться рядом с другими людьми.  :Frown:

----------


## Enot

Всем привет!
Решил написать сюда, чтобы новые темы не плодить, дабы я тоже _СоЦиОфОб_ :Mad: 
Прекрасно понимаю людей страдающих этой проблемой, ибо - гадость *Неимоверная*!
Страхи достают всю жизнь. Несколько раз лечился, в том числе и в больнице. Ни фига не помогает. Сейчас бросил учебу.
Больше писать, пожалуй, нечего...

----------


## Дима_

У меня уже лучше! Я просто не думаю о том что я кого то боюсь. Если себе заранее внушать, что кого-то боишься, то конечно проиграешь! Надо просто НЕ ДУМАТЬ о страхе, а думать о позитивном! А если себе внушить страх, то тебе НИЧТО  не поможет!!

----------


## Enot

*Дима_*, легко сказать "не думать об этом"
Я вот сплю и вижу себя в этом дурацком состоянии.
А вообще рад, что хоть у тебя лучше =)

----------


## Unity

> У меня уже лучше! Я просто не думаю о том что я кого то боюсь. Если себе заранее внушать, что кого-то боишься, то конечно проиграешь! Надо просто *НЕ ДУМАТЬ о страхе*, а *думать о позитивном*! А если себе внушить страх, то тебе НИЧТО  не поможет!!


 Наш страх, – мыслительный процесс. Изменяя мрачные мысли на светлые, – меняете шило на мыло, по сути – т.е. не меняется ничего - ведь ход мысли неизбежно колеблется, словно бы маятник, – и после всего этого насильно надуманного «позитива» неизбежно тотчас же нахлынет тот же страх, та же тоска – и в итоге станет лишь хуже от констатации очередного провала.  :Mad:  
Единственное, что может помочь, как по мне, – медитация, выход за пределы мышления вообще. Ни светлых идей, ни мыслей о страхе и как тебе ныне плохо на людях, – лишь чистое осознание, звенящая тишина внутри. В таком состоянии не вопрос выбраться на люди, – ведь, в конце концов, любой социофоб – тот же человек с расстройствами, сбоями в сфере мышления, и другие за это его не съедят.   :Frown:

----------


## Дима_

*неизбежно тотчас же нахлынет тот же страх* - если я вдруг начну думать о страхе, тогда да! Но если я не буду о нем вспоминать, то он вряд ли будет!

----------


## pobarabanus

скажем нет позитиву ! больше страха болеше социофобии больше ужаса и мрака да !!!! больше больше больше !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Enot

Начет медитации согласен: возможно она помогает. И уж всяко эффективнее любых мыслительных процессов.
Но вот проблемма, заниматься ей сложно. У меня так вообще не получалось. А еще поза "лотуса" ужасно напрягает - ноги болят :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> *неизбежно тотчас же нахлынет тот же страх* - если я вдруг начну думать о страхе, тогда да! Но если я не буду о нем вспоминать, то он вряд ли будет!


 Будет, братишка, – всенепременно – так уж устроена наша психика.  :Mad:  Страх, – словно бы напоминание об обновлении антивирусной проги – всплывёт в любом случае, сколько его ни подавляй, сколько его не заглушай притянутыми за уши размышлениями о «позитиве». Страх стал нашей привычкой, второй натурой, фактически, – он приходит к нам бессознательно, в мыслях, мы не вольны над ним. Единственный действенный способ, – не мыслить вообще ни о чём, не оставляя страхам ни малейшей возможности вновь «парализовать» вас на людях.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> скажем нет позитиву ! больше страха болеше социофобии больше ужаса и мрака да !!!! больше больше больше !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Не смешно, чёрт подери!.. Со-о-овсем Не забавно!  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Начет медитации согласен: возможно она помогает. И уж всяко эффективнее любых мыслительных процессов.
> Но вот проблемма, заниматься ей сложно. У меня так вообще не получалось. А еще поза "лотуса" ужасно напрягает - ноги болят


 Неужели Вы полагаете, что М., – это непременно застывание в странной позе с прикрытыми глазами? «Медитация», – это то естественное состояние внутренней тишины, возникающее в нас всегда, когда смолкают мысли. Это мини-сатори, согласно Дзэн, – оно происходит со всеми – другой вопрос, что далеко не всем известно, как это именуется в иных языках. Стрелок, «ведущий» свою цель, водитель на бешеной скорости, хирург во время операции, разношерстые экстрималы – все они неосознанно испытывают состояние медитации, – и именно потому им так нравиться то, чем они занимаются, – из-за того самого мистического эффекта «сатори», маленького сиюминутного «просветления». 
Медитировать (читать: жить, не размышляя всё время) можно где угодно, в какой угодно позиции, – хоть в троллейбусе, хоть в переполненном метро – фактически, чем «сложнее» условия, – тем только лучше. Шум и люди вокруг лишь закалят Вас в практике медитации, – и страха больше не будет, останется лишь непоколебимый «трупный» покой.

----------


## Enot

> Медитировать (читать: жить, не размышляя всё время) можно где угодно, в какой угодно позиции, – хоть в троллейбусе, хоть в переполненном метро – фактически, чем «сложнее» условия, – тем только лучше. Шум и люди вокруг лишь закалят Вас в практике медитации, – и страха больше не будет, останется лишь непоколебимый «трупный» покой.


 Вам это удается?
По-поводу "трупного" покоя - забавно. Если абсолютное спокойствие можно найти на Земле, СУ теряет всякий смысл :Stick Out Tongue: 

"Шум и люди вокруг" закаляют, вероятно, лишь продвинутых в медитации людей. Для социофоба, находящегося наедине со своими мыслями, это наоборот мешает. У меня, например, в троллейбусе, метро, поток мыслей только ускоряется.




> Неужели Вы полагаете, что М., – это непременно застывание в странной позе с прикрытыми глазами?


 "Странные" позы и пр. - это то, что необходимо для успешного обучения медитации. То с чего следует начинать.

----------


## Unity

> Вам это удается?


 Аха, – хотя также вначале казалось невероятным продержаться более 5-ти секунд. Всё не так сложно, как кажется, – главное – начать.  :Smile: 



> Если абсолютное спокойствие можно найти на Земле, СУ теряет всякий смысл


 Древние мастера/мудрецы/йоги считали, что да, – достаточно привести свою психику в состояние равновесия – и затем Живи себе в своё удовольствие, процветай и твори.  :Big Grin: 



> "Шум и люди вокруг" закаляют, вероятно, лишь продвинутых в медитации людей. Для социофоба, находящегося наедине со своими мыслями, это наоборот мешает. У меня, например, в троллейбусе, метро, поток мыслей только ускоряется.


 Это естественно, Вы в тревоге, Вам не по себе, – и хочется мыслить, думать всё время, констатируя происходящее внутри Вас и вокруг… 
Но… просто попробуйте вместо этого… обращать всё Внимание не столько на мысли, сколько На Пробелы меж ними, кратчайшие миги тиши – ведь именно в них и скрывается "божественный" нектар медитации, её Суть.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Unity

> "Странные" позы и пр. - это то, что необходимо для успешного обучения медитации. То с чего следует начинать.


 Не обязательно начинать именно с этого, – ведь существуют сотни уникальных методик – к примеру, очень рекомендую медитации «сурового» мастера Ошо.   :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Мне кажется, чтоб с этим бороться, надо не прятаться от людей, а наоборот к ним идти. Тогда будет борьба со страхом. А если прятатться, то будешь себе внушать что всего боишься!
Вот раньше в метро я заходил, и мне казалось что я центр внимания. А сейчас спокойно захожу, никакого страха нет. Страх перед собаками ещё не победил. Хотя может просто с ними чаще встречаться надо. Вообще, я уверен что человек сам себе внушает страхи, если только у него нет болезни, которая вызывает страх. Страх наверно берется если ты знаешь что что-то сильнее тебя, может обидеть, а ты не можешь дать сдачи, ответить.

----------


## Enot

*Дима_*, сразу видно, что ты не социофоб...

----------


## Дима_

Социофоб - это человек, который чувствует себя некомфортно при других людях. Да?

----------


## Enot

> Социофоб - это человек, который чувствует себя некомфортно при других людях. Да?


 Тогда я не социофоб :Smile: 

Ну по-моему "некомфортно" это мягко сказано.
Во-вторых, во всяком случае у меня так, при этом одолевают навязчивые мысли типа "обо мне плохо подумали", "я не имею права то-то и то-то делать", "все притворяются" и т. пр.

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Я социофоб, причём, небуду утверждать, но помоему один из самых социофобных!  :Frown:  Мне всегда кажется, что меня везде обсуждают, я захожу в автобус или электричку и хочется сразу повесится, т.к. мне кажется, что меня все обсуждают! Я даже в общественном туалете, когда захожу по маленькому, писаю не в писсуар, а именно в туалет, мне кажется, что на меня везде смотрят! Я был однажды у психиатара, она мне задала такой вопрос, я ответил "бывает", а сам подумал "какой к ч*рту бывает? Да у меня постоянно такое чувство, зд*хнуть лечге".....вообщем писать могу ещё долго, думаю вы меня поняли!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

> Мне всегда кажется, что меня везде обсуждают


 Ты наверно себе внушил что о тебе думают. На самом деле я присматривался к людям, и 90 % (девяносто процентам) людей совершенно плевать на меня. Не думай об этом, или думай что на тебя всем насрать, ты типа невидимка. Я уверен, что это все таки внушение страха, то есть страха нет, человек сам его создаёт. Фраза "Мне кажется" подтвержадет. Мало ли что тебе кажется!

У вас пульс учащается, сердцебиение, давление повышается? Есть ощущение мурашек, что вы как будто легче становитесь?

----------


## Enot

> У вас пульс учащается, сердцебиение, давление повышается? Есть ощущение мурашек, что вы как будто легче становитесь?


 По-моему, у всех социофобов есть так называемые физические проявления. Те или иные.

----------


## suicideman

Ладно. Я тоже социофоб. Это мешает жить и достигать успехов, счастья. Таким людям государство должно платить. Дают ли группу инвалидности или чего там, если у человека социофобия?

----------


## Дима_

suicideman, если от человека нет толка (социофоб), он никому не нужен, ни государству, ни другим! Кто будет кормить нахлебника?

----------


## suicideman

> suicideman, если от человека нет толка (социофоб), он никому не нужен, ни государству, ни другим! Кто будет кормить нахлебника?


 Ну хорошо ты придумал. А как же инвалиды разных групп? Безногие, безрукие, слепые? От них толк есть? Дебилы, олигофрены - это не нахлебники? А денюжку они стабильно получают в размере пенсии.

----------


## Дима_

Социофобия болезнью не считается.  К тому же, нельзя проверить, на самом деле у него социофобия или он просто прикидывается.

----------


## Enot

> Ладно. Я тоже социофоб. Это мешает жить и достигать успехов, счастья. Таким людям государство должно платить. Дают ли группу инвалидности или чего там, если у человека социофобия?


 Нет, не дают

----------


## смертник

> Дают ли группу инвалидности или чего там, если у человека социофобия?


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
им-то за что давать? они сами загоняют себя, сами выноваты в подобном положении вещей...

----------


## натальчик

Уважаемый Неуместный, я хочу вас поддержать (как и всех социофобов). Большинство людей настроены доброжелательно или по крайней мере нейтрально, не бойтесь, общайтесь и не берите в голову, как они будут реагировать!!!  И если вам тошно без друзей, то не такой вы уже и социофоб. Мир тем и хорош, что есть как интроверты, так и экстраверты, будьте самим собой!!! Все социофобы-меланхолики. Между прочим, меланхолики отличаются большой чувствительностью, тонкой восприимчивостью и в средние века все выдающиеся деятели: поэты, философы, законодатели и т.д. считали себя меланхоликами. Им трудно сходиться с людьми, они остро и болезненно переживают пустяковые неудачи, но могут проникать в самую суть вещей, а для нашего общества характерно верхоглядство!!!!!  Не зацикливайтесь на своей проблеме, делайте из лимона лимонад. Ну тяжело с людьми-плюньте и займитесь какой-нибудь монотонной спокойной работой.

----------


## Дима_

Когда я прихожу в наш институт, у меня начианется беспокойсвто. Это социофобия? Ни с кем там не общаюсь, хожу как привидение! Когда прихожу в новое место, то люди видят, что я странный. Куда бы я не пришел, это видно. Значит будут меня всю жизнь за психа держать? Тогда завершить всё надо, зачем себя мучать!

----------


## [email protected]

*Дима_*, а вот ты писал, у тебя девушка была... Каким образом она могла у тебя быть, если ты.. если все что ты пишешь правда.

----------


## Кайлушка

Я тоже социофоб. Боюсь людей, страшно с ними общаться. Все время кажется в метро или в другом транспорте что о тебе разговаривают. Кстати, насколько я понимаю, социофобия должна лечиться. Это то что по-английский называется anxiety, есть определенные лекарства от этого недуга.

----------


## Дима_

С девушкой я общался, но это только по учёбе было, по делу. А чтоб по душам...

----------


## Фрирайдер

Каждый выход из дома для меня микро травма.

----------


## [email protected]

> Я тоже социофоб. Боюсь людей, страшно с ними общаться. Все время кажется в метро или в другом транспорте что о тебе разговаривают. Кстати, насколько я понимаю, социофобия должна лечиться. Это то что по-английский называется anxiety, есть определенные лекарства от этого недуга.


 Я свой запущенный случай вылечил без лекарств, однако частично и потратил полтора года... Очень много читал, не одну тысячу страниц всякой литературы, кстати вовсе не те самые рассказы, наподобие "Кирпичи". Читал другое: статьи и много всяких историй таких же людей и как они менялись, ну и пикапа в ту же степь.




> С девушкой я общался, но это только по учёбе было, по делу. А чтоб по душам...


 Пардон, за вопрос, а были.. кхм.. поцелуи или интим? Я тут где-то видел твой пост, ты писал о какой то девушке, как застал ее в с другом в..

ЗЫ, Что-то с форумом творится, страницы в темах пропали, часть сообщений не показывается..

----------


## Осенний

С трудом заставил себя создать эту тему. Я социофоб, болею уже три года. При постояных физических нагрузках у меня всеравно сузились сосуды от нервов. Когда сильно пугаюсь потом недели две, три шепилявлю  :Smile:  .Частые приступы смеха, порой со слезами. Есть веши о которых даже говорить не хочеться.  Я боюсь ездеть в транспорте, обшяться с друзьями, одногрупниками, преподами, на работе, особено с начальством, в обшем со всеми. Уже пытался на себя руки наложить, очень много раз, что правда вены резал, даже злектролобзиком  :Smile:  . Меня бесит что все гады, толи хотят меня перевоспитать, за очень редким исключением. Но просто возносят себя над Животными. Бросаються со спины с ножом а потом делают вид что ничего не случилось, и  подобное с безсознательных времен. Девушка которую я раньше любил сейчас ненавижу, мне кажеться что она меня хочет довести до суецыда. Хотя в последнее время стало на много лучше. Основная маса проблем в том что я слишком зацыклин на всяких мелочах. Но я не вижу смысла жить так дальше.  Может ктот знает хорошую книжку о социофобии, или хоть чонибуть? А то уже кучу материала нашол а назвать себя здоровым не могу.

plaksivaya_tryapka:
тема, посвященная социофобии уже есть, переместил 2 сообщения сюда.

----------


## Гражданин

по счет чрезмерного  уделения внимания мелочам та же фигня...

----------


## шизанутый

Дорогие форумчане, уверен, что тяжелейшая проблема социофобии уже разрешима. В США существует сайт института лечения социофобии. Вы его можете найти в вики или просто в яндексе. Этот сайт разработал специальную программу для лечения на дому. Её вы можете скачать в пиратских торрентах, например. Дальше нужно перевести аудиокурс и дневник. Работать по ней. И всё. ваша мечта осуществится!!!

----------


## andreyzz

> Дорогие форумчане, уверен, что тяжелейшая проблема социофобии уже разрешима. В США существует сайт института лечения социофобии. Вы его можете найти в вики или просто в яндексе. Этот сайт разработал специальную программу для лечения на дому. Её вы можете скачать в пиратских торрентах, например. Дальше нужно перевести аудиокурс и дневник. Работать по ней. И всё. ваша мечта осуществится!!!


 ссылко дай

----------


## Тигрёнок

Социофобия не проблема! Проблема что люди вокруг весьма уродливы и посредственны Вот это проблема Об уродстве я имею ввиду внутрене если что

----------


## Unity

Рискну предположить, – в подавляющем большинстве случаев То, Что скрывается за маской социофобии – всего лишь элементарное Осознанное нежелание Жить В Таком Мире, играя по таким его правилах... Человек начинает как чумы сторониться прочих людей, разрушая свою судьбу, выигрывая сиюминутную гармонию и удовольствие для себя... 
P.S. Ужаснее вдвойне, когда стать частицей общества всё же хочется больше всего на свете, – но внутренние убеждения в том, что социум «непременно» не примет тебя, не позволяет этого осуществить...  :Frown:

----------


## Cynic

Не боюсь толпы, а боюсь близкого общения, того, что будут лезть в душу, допрашивать, навязывать какие-то стереотипы, презирать меня, унижать. Навыки общения слабые, друзей вообще нет. Всегда чувствовала скованность при контакте с людьми.  :Frown:  Почему многие люди не могут воспринимать другого просто как явление и не проецировать на него свои ожидания и представления.

----------


## Морская

Социофобия - это на самом деле ужасно.
Ничего не покупаю в магазинах одна. В транспорте делаю вид, что сплю. Хожу по самым безлюдным улицам, из-за чего все время опаздываю.
Есть подруга, только с ней и общаюсь. Больше 10 лет. Кдругому человеку привыкнуть уже не смогу.
Да и вообще, когда на улицу без страха не можешь выйти, это очень выматывает. Идешь и руки трясутся, садишься колени дрожат(

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

> обсуждения навеяли...
> заголовки новосной ленты... год 2500..
> сегодняшенй ночью неизвесными хакерами был взломан, а за тем уничтожен крупнейший портноресурс ру.нета. трагедия повлекла за собой массовый спермотаксикоз и унесла тысячи жизней. сотни подростков были госпитализированы. президет пообещал лично вмешаться в расследование этого дела. 
> ------
> а представьте придумают интерактивынй секс. надеваешь костюм и можешь трахаться на растояний. любую обстановку выберать. будут пропатчивать штоб можно было секс в троём и более устраивать. хакеры всякие будут вмешиваца. вот занимаешься сексом, хоп, а тебя уже в зад долбит шустрый хакер. женский вариант костюма предусматримвает отсек для  заливание спермы с последующим её выпрыском для зачатия. а если ктонибуть забудет снять костюм перед сном и будет жеастоко изнасилован школьниками-вандалами. можно будет подать в суд на фирму придумавшую такой кастюм?
> ------
> если верить в то што у души три жизни, то притаком будущем я надеюсь што это последняя жизнь моей души


 я чуть со стула не упал от смеха,хоть и в настроении депрессивном

----------


## Lawliet

> У меня социофобия, иначе говоря очень тяжело общаться с людьми. С другой стороны отсутствие друзей очень тяготит. Чувствую себя очень паршиво по жизни  , была даже попытка суицида, правда, понятно, неудачная. Несколько раз лежал в психушках, правда, платных, негосударственных по поводу депрессии и социофобии. Сейчас я тоже чувствую себя неважно, часто бывают мысли о суициде. Пришел я на этот форум чтобы поговорить с теми, кто, может быть меня понимает, в мире я таких не нашел.


 Доброго времени суток))) От себя пожелаю (уж не знаю, насколько вы приемлете данный вид искусства) посмотреть замечательный японский анимационный сериал - "Добро пожаловать в N.H.K." - хорошая работа на тему социофобии)))

----------


## смертник

5 лет как свел общение к минимуму, а последние месяца 3-4 вообще не общался ни с кем в реальной жизни ( максимум пару слов/предложений при "разговоре" ) и ничего, как-то живу с этим, да и я люблю одиночество...

----------


## zmejka

> Мне всегда кажется, что меня везде обсуждают, я захожу в автобус или электричку и хочется сразу повесится, т.к. мне кажется, что меня все обсуждают!


  а я никогда не понимала,почему у меня  навязчивые мысли о суициде возникали большей частью в общественном транспорте,в людных местах...а это вон оно что... никогда не связывала эти свои су мысли с мыслями о том,что меня все осуждают...

----------


## Игорёк

А мне кажется что я даже обсуждения не достоин). просто дурак какой-то, что его обсуждать, совешенно неинтересная личность.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> А мне кажется что я даже обсуждения не достоин). просто дурак какой-то, что его обсуждать, совешенно неинтересная личность.


 Капец, Игорек лови момент я в жопу пьяный и скажу правду то что я думаю ты сам себя загружаешь я видел твои фотки читал твои коменты ты реально нормальный мужик я до сих пор не понимаю в чем твоя проблема, блин, жил бы ты рядом со мной один выход в барейку и половина бы баб была твоя.С кем бы я сейчас с девок не общался они жалуются что мало реально нормальных мужиков...

----------


## cheasiom

Боюсь покупать одежду один. Нет уверенности что выберу себе то что пойдет. Чувствую себя не удобно, если долго меряю разные вещи - начинаю думать что я один так долго выбираю и в глазах других людей это может выглядеть странно.

----------


## redirect

больше 5 лет уже жить не дает нормально социофобия, лечиться не лечиться , что делать не знаю...
постоянно крутится , что выгляжу не так , говорю не так , смущаюсь итд...

----------


## stalerk

Сам готов к общению - но интересных людей мало. "привет как дела" такое общение не нужно. С теми, с кем сам хочу общаться - избегают меня...

----------


## Мара

да, так бывает...но по моему все таки можно найти интересных личностей

----------


## виктор

Не нужно никого искать и ни с кем сближаться. Дабы не разочароваться. И тех, с кем хочешь общаться стоит избегать, пусть мнение о них останется хорошим. Сближение ведет к разочарованию всегда! Исключения мне не встречались.

----------


## Мара

разочарование? хм...может быть не стоит очаровываться в таком случае? мы сами придумываем себе людей с которыми общаемся и слишком многого от них хотим, вина то на самом деле не в окружающих, это мы что то там себе сочиняем и обманываемся

----------


## zmejka

> больше 5 лет уже жить не дает нормально социофобия, лечиться не лечиться , что делать не знаю...
> постоянно крутится , что выгляжу не так , говорю не так , смущаюсь итд...


  вижу в тебе себя (((  а ты пробовал в стационаре лечить это?
мне вот эта фраза помогает в таких случаях )  не знаю, как тут в подпись ставиться (((

"Не думайте о том, что о Вас думают другие; они гораздо более обеспокоены тем, *что Вы думаете о них.*"

----------


## corpse in living mask

заранее извиняюсь  за ошибки.  Не получается общаться с людьми. Сразу скажу что я  тупой, каждый день только регрессирую. С  незнакомцами я боюсь разговаривать, стесняюсь, тресусь, нервничаю - но это ещё пол беды. Со своими друзьями я так же не могу общаться, потому что я тупой, и ничем абсолютно не интересуюсь. Когда я гуляю на ул с другом тет-а-тет я просто молчу,  не могу поддержать никакой беседы вообще, только могу сказать какой-нибудь примитив о погоде и т.д. Да я знаю, мне надо интересоваться чем нибудь, развивать кругозор. Но не могу я через силу  начать интересовать машинами, политикой, экономикой, НЕМОГУ. И вообще мне кажется что я остановился в развитии, как будто мне лет 14( на самом деле больше 20) ненавижу себя за это. Я  чувствую что другу это не нравится что я иду и молчу, ему скучно.. Когда уже собирается 3 человека, я спокойно вздыхаю, потому что теперь можно молчать, и ничего не давит уже.

----------


## Selbstmord

*corpse in living mask*, ты прям мой клон, честное слово. Или я твой...

----------


## Black Angel

> Да я знаю, мне надо интересоваться чем нибудь, развивать кругозор.


 Но что то же тебе интересно? Невозможно же круглыми сутками лежать и смотреть в потолок. Обычно, когда у людей есть свободное время, они что то делают, и делают в основном то, что им нравится. Так что нравится тебе?

----------


## виктор

Мара, у этого разочарования две составляющие. Во первых, 


> мы сами придумываем себе людей с которыми общаемся и слишком многого от них хотим


 А, во вторых, мы сами придумываем СЕБЯ каждый раз, когда знакомимся. Эдакий идеальный человек. Отретушированный, отредактированный, ответственный, со всех сторон положительный. Вот этот образ и является первоначальным, ошибочным мнением, которое легко рушится при сближении. На поверхность всплывают те моральные недостатки, которых раньше было не увидеть. Следствие – разочарование, прямо пропорциональное времени, потраченного на их выявление. Вы предлагаете не очаровываться, но ведь дело не в очаровании, а в элементарном доверии. К людям можно относиться либо предвзято, либо давая кредит доверия, либо с безразличием. Третий вариант считаю самым правильным, а он подразумевает соблюдение дистанций и общение (если оно действительно необходимо) не должно заходить дальше, чем «привет, как дела?». Ненужные связи прерываем на корню, телефон, адрес даем в случае крайней необходимости, такова моя позиция.
PS:corpse in living mask, Вы - лентяй, с этим бороться нужно. Выбросьте фразу "НЕ МОГУ" из своего лексикона, авось получится :Smile:

----------


## corpse in living mask

> Но что то же тебе интересно? Невозможно же круглыми сутками лежать и смотреть в потолок. Обычно, когда у людей есть свободное время, они что то делают, и делают в основном то, что им нравится. Так что нравится тебе?


 Знаешь, все свое свободное время я либо 1)гнию за компом. Что я делаю? думаю как убить время. играю через силу в игры. сижу в гребаном контакте либо сплю, либо ещё какие нибудь мелочи. 2) иду на улицу употреблять алкогольные напитки. Был интерес к футболу, но уже  потиху угасает. В состоянии так скажем расстройства вообще  ни к чему не тянет

----------


## Мара

Виктор, вы правы, мы придумываем себя, мы играем...но возможно мы придумываем себя такими, какими бы хотели быть  а не получилось. Нет человека без недостатков и знаете, это здорово! Все эти мелочи, несоответствия, недостатки и вредные привычки делают нас нами а не единой серой массой. Мы встречаемся с разными людьми, в сети или в реале - не суть, мы чему-то учимся у них, может быть чему-то совершенно не значительному, просто неосознанно на одну сотую градуса меняется восприятие мира и картина делается детальнее. Люди приходят в нашу жизнь и уходят из нее, иногда это печально, а иногда пофиг.  В любом случае это нормально. Познавать человека безумно интересно, конечно только того, кто тебе интересен....конечно это только мое субъективное мнение.  Доверие...хм, доверие это то что рождается годами, а никак не месяцами общения. Я всегда верю условно - не опровергаю слова, не ищу фальш, однако допускаю, что меня могут обманывать и отношусь к этому спокойно. Разное бывало, все с опытом приходит. Я вот не люблю такое общение - приветкакдела...тупо и пусто. Жаль тратить время на такое.

----------


## Советчик

Только что прочитал в интернете, что "я ненавижу людей, сижу целый день дома бла бла бла" - это "Типичный случай социофобии.В действительности каждый третий случай такой болезни приводит к суициду.".

Аж полегчало, выходит с вероятностью 33,33% я таки себя грохну. Раньше думал вероятность значительно ниже, теперь стало легче. Т.к. умереть хочу давно.

----------


## виктор

Мара, не совсем с Вами согласен. Вы пишете, что все стремятся (интуитивно, либо сознательно) создать о себе впечатление серой массы, а недостатки делают нас непохожими и интересными. Но дело в том, что мы имеем серую массу большинства изначально, хочешь выделиться – не выдавай напоказ свои пороки. Да, при поверхностном рассмотрении, все люди похожи своей идеальностью, но если копнуть глубже – и они опять похожи, только уже своей убогостью. Раз уж так, зачем тогда копать, зачем изучать и сближаться? Лучше жить в идеальном обществе, пусть даже эта идеальность и будет мнимой. А пороки у всех одинаковые и они делают людей похожими, на мой взгляд. Это и непунктуальность, и ложь, и лень, и много чего еще. Вот ЧТО в этом может быть интересного? Да, общение типа «приветкакдела» тупо и не доставляет удовольствия, но более близкое общение гораздо неприятнее. И если общение с кем-либо необходимо(на работе, например), то, повторюсь, оно не должно заходить дальше «приветкакдела». Добровольно впускать в свою жизнь лицемеров – мазохизм.

----------


## Мара

Виктор, мы с вами как люди с разных планет
Нам не понять друг друга...и спорить тут конечно же глупо..
Бессмысленно доводы приводить, пытаясь вас убедить
Да это никому и не нужно
Дружба? какая дружба может быть с лицемером, хамом и дураком?
В чем то вы безусловно правы
Но логичны ли ваши выводы? едва ли...
У каждого из нас своя правда, а истину не постичь...
Мне нравятся разные люди, но я смотрю на них отстранено,
Я их не пускаю вглубь....
Они всего лишь детали, делающие мою картину ярче, полнее, живей
Ложь, зависть, корысть и злоба, предательство, подлость и ярость
Это всего лишь чувства, поступки или слова
Всегда можно отстранится, абстрагироваться, забыться
В сотый раз себе повторяя, что жизнь всего лишь игра...

----------


## виктор

В дружбу я не верю, много раз обжигался ибо. Потом понял, что не нужна она мне. Одиночество – мой лучший друг. И ещё мои мысли. Мне более никто не нужен. Быть может, что есть те, кто меня считает другом, но это никогда не будет взаимно. Я никому не могу рассказать про свою жизнь, поделиться одиночеством, и еще мыслями...
А Вы – прям поэт, так быстро в рифму ответ состряпали :Smile:  И все правильно расписали, кроме той фразы, что доводы мои не логичны. Эти доводы – результат огромного опыта. И спорить здесь бесполезно, ибо «с разных планет».

----------


## Мара

Опыт у каждого свой...
наверное мой взгляд на людей и отношения  с ними будут формироваться в течении всей жизни)
жаль немного, что вы так относитесь к  людям, мне было бы интересно с вами пообщаться :Smile:

----------


## виктор

> Опыт у каждого свой...
> наверное мой взгляд на людей и отношения  с ними будут формироваться в течении всей жизни)


 Может и так, но я больше склоняюсь к тому, что мое отношение не изменится, для меня это как сексуальная ориентация. 



> жаль немного, что вы так относитесь к  людям, мне было бы интересно с вами пообщаться


 К людям я отношусь плохо, имея ввиду реальных людей. Интернет - другое дело(ибо анонимность), благо узкая специфика форума говорит о некотором сходстве мыслей его участников. А Вы - всего лишь строки на моем экране, к ним нельзя относиться предвзято. Пообщаться, конечно, можно, но о чем-либо отстраненном, без конкретики. Я, вообще-то, и шарюсь по этому форуму в поисках собеседников. Всегда рад :Smile:

----------


## Selbstmord

> Мне трудно взаимодействовать с людьми, общаться. Я не очень интересен людям. Ну то есть, например, в компании обычно молчу, в каком-либо коллективе тоже играю пассивную роль. Я очень замкнутый, неразговорчивый человек. Не могу что-то делать, если кто-то есть рядом. Вроде понимаю, что надо меняться, но уверенности не хватает, смелости. Незнаю пока, что со мной будет.


 Как мне все это знакомо...  :Frown:

----------


## Роумен

Хочешь пообщаемся в скайпе о жизни, о смерти . добався kreker151

----------


## Хими

А у меня социофобии нет. Скорей наоборот. Я общительный человек, стремлюсь к компании, к общению, совместному времяпрепровождению. А вот люди не стремятся со мной общаться. Даже, когда я типа общалась в каких-то компаниях, про меня все время забывали, никуда не звали, никогда не звонили/писали первыми. А если все-таки получалось так, что я куда-то шла с компанией, со мной практически никто не общался. Т.е. я была с ними, но как-будто меня и не было. Естественно - в голове всё больше мыслей о том, что я - посредственность, никому не интересный человек, никому не нужный. Стремление общаться от этого тоже всё пропадает и пропадает. Рано или поздно такими темпами и я стану социофобом.

----------


## damenoo

да вот да кстати..возможно многие кто тут обитают и не социофобы вовсе..поясню:до 15-16 лет у меня всё было хорошо,друзья,даже девушка была,вобщем считал себя обычным нормальным парнем. в 16 и далее мой характер почемуто изменился,я стал не очень весёлым,задумчивым,но к обществу тянулся. в институте случилась полная шляпа,я вроде и старался быть как все,подшучивать, острить, общаться но как то это всё получалось не как раньше,я перестал быть тортоми кроме однокурсницы в которую влюбился нискем отношений хороших не наладил,видимо был скилкшом уныл для них..так вот к чему это всё я,может быть с человеком и нормально всё,просто чутка не хватает уверенности в себе,но вот если этого "чутка" не хватает,то в коллективе ты автоматически становишься изгоем и лузером и понемного начинаешь понимать что ты какойто не такой, начинаешь искать аналоги в интернете и оп ля: тыж социофоб ёмаё !

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

> Мне трудно взаимодействовать с людьми, общаться. Я не очень интересен людям. Ну то есть, например, в компании обычно молчу, в каком-либо коллективе тоже играю пассивную роль. Я очень замкнутый, неразговорчивый человек. Не могу что-то делать, если кто-то есть рядом. Вроде понимаю, что надо меняться, но уверенности не хватает, смелости. Незнаю пока, что со мной будет.


 что-то есть похожее со мной.Хотя у меня бывают периоды излишней активности, но они очень быстро гаснут, если чувствую ,что человек меня не понимает, или не так как мне хотелось бы..А так как большинство меня откровенно  недолюбливают то я тоже не стремлюсь к общению с ними...да и постоянно в своих мыслях..

----------


## nain

Не знаю наверное у меня не социофобия, а похфобия, общаясь с людьми делаю такою морду что мне на них совершенно пох.. Могу любому и всякому сказать что о нем думаю, короче или слишком простой или слишком дурак, наверное с девушками из за этого не особо складывается

----------


## damenoo

ну..в этом тоже есть свои плюсы,ты можешь не парясь сказать о своих чувствах девушке которая тебе нравится..а то пока некоторые на это решатся,она уже замуж выйдет)

----------


## nain

> ну..в этом тоже есть свои плюсы,ты можешь не парясь сказать о своих чувствах девушке которая тебе нравится..а то пока некоторые на это решатся,она уже замуж выйдет)


 обычно когда я говорю девушкам о своих чувствах они называют меня пошляком

----------


## damenoo

я так понимаю тебе надо излагать  им свои мысли более романтично)

----------


## eraser_head

...

----------


## аутоагрессия

Люди жестоки...вести себя "как все" тоже надо уметь.Как на меня просто нужно нести всякую чепуху не замолкая и никто тебя социофобом не назовёт.И старатся не быть слишком задумчивым,это пугает людей,они сразу начинают думать,что ты  замкнулся в себе.

----------


## Статист

Мы относимся к другим людям так, как относимся к себе.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Мы относимся к другим людям так, как относимся к себе.


 не всегда...

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Не знаю наверное у меня не социофобия, а похфобия, общаясь с людьми делаю такою морду что мне на них совершенно пох.. Могу любому и всякому сказать что о нем думаю, короче или слишком простой или слишком дурак, наверное с девушками из за этого не особо складывается


 Ты прямолинейный человек,как и я)Вот как раз этого люди не любят,когда им говорят,какие они на самом деле.Ну кому же приятно слышать про себя гадости?Лесть,лесть и ещё раз лесть помогут)

----------


## Destiny

> А у меня социофобии нет. Скорей наоборот. Я общительный человек, стремлюсь к компании, к общению, совместному времяпрепровождению. А вот люди не стремятся со мной общаться. Даже, когда я типа общалась в каких-то компаниях, про меня все время забывали, никуда не звали, никогда не звонили/писали первыми. А если все-таки получалось так, что я куда-то шла с компанией, со мной практически никто не общался. Т.е. я была с ними, но как-будто меня и не было. Естественно - в голове всё больше мыслей о том, что я - посредственность, никому не интересный человек, никому не нужный. Стремление общаться от этого тоже всё пропадает и пропадает. Рано или поздно такими темпами и я стану социофобом.


 Я тебя очень хорошо понимаю, иногда в компаниях задаешься поросом "или я дебил или такими окружен",
потому, что любое общение сводится к тачкам, шмоткам, баблу и прочему насущно волнующему людей. А душа просит чего=нибудь поинтересней.....

----------


## Damian8888

У меня тоже социофобия. Из дома выйти целое событие. Вчера например, как и сегодня, тупо не смог выйти из дома, сижу бухаю. Утром собираюсь 2,5 часа, делаю все тоже самое что остальные только в 2 раза медленнее. Вобщем ад.

----------


## SickHead

социофобия - распространенный недуг. А с недавних пор он даже считается мейнстримом) Стало модно быть нелюдимом и затворником) Пускай хоть это вас утешит - вы на гребне))

----------


## SickHead

а я вот тоже социофоб, но еще и интроверт - поэтому чувствую себя вполне гармонично)

----------


## Просто

> а я вот тоже социофоб, но еще и интроверт - поэтому чувствую себя вполне гармонично)


    Если верить определению социофобии от некоторых источников, то это боязнь самих себя, а все остальное лишь следствие, размышляя над этим, многое становится на свои места ...

----------


## corpse in living mask

я стесняюсь говорить с незнакомыми. Начинают путаться слова, голова перестает варить, начинаю нервничать, чего то бояться. и так всегда, что в реале, что по телефону. Порой не могу сделать простых вещей, например как позвонить в интернет магазин. прошу друга, что б он мне заказал что мне нужно. А как то раз сам звонил, так с волнения забыл свой адресс и номер телефона.. Когда по улице иду, или еду в общественном транспорте, то не знаю куда деть глаза. Иногда боюсь идти один в  магазин, просто теряюсь. И таких примеров куча. Мне это не мешает, пофигу. Я в какой то степени мизантроп. Просто любопытно, что это.   Комплексы? или я просто давным-давно перестал прогрессировать, развиваться, и остался ребенком? или просто тупой..Только бесит, что окружающих меня людей это очень смешит. ЧТо тут смешного?

----------


## Просто

> ЧТо тут смешного?


 Всего лишь нездоровое желание других утвердиться, унижая других, отличающихся от них и т.д., доказывая себе, что их идеология верна и жизнеспособнее остальных, как и они сами, а другие жалкие и ничтожные на их фоне, ну тут от комплексов человека зависит. В общем надо работать над собой, постоянное бегство будет только усугублять. Мизантроп - затворник и все такое, получает удовольствие от ненависти окружающий и бла бла бла, зачем тебе это ? Это всего лишь оправдания своих слабостей, нежелание что то менять

----------


## corpse in living mask

У меня много слабостей и недостатков. Что касается этого вопроса, то мне пофигу, все устраивает и не маешает существоввать, наверное. А от мизантропства я никакого удовольсвия не получаю. В моем случае это результат моей слабости и  никчемности по сравнению с другими людьми. Грубо говоря я просто завидую, что у них все хорошо, а у меня плохо или  можно сказать что я слишком слаб что бы жить в этом обществе, как то так)

----------


## Сара_Рэй

нет...не привыкнешь. страхи так не уходят. хоть ты тысячу раз увидишь пауков,страх пауков не пройдёт.Всё это в голове.

----------


## Kent

> Просто любопытно, что это. Комплексы? или я просто давным-давно перестал прогрессировать, развиваться, и остался ребенком? или просто тупой..Только бесит, что окружающих меня людей это очень смешит. ЧТо тут смешного?


 Ничего. Просто некоторые люди привыкли смеяться над другими людьми и их проблемами. Что ты хочешь от поколения, взрощенного петросянщиной и камеди клабом?




> Нужно просто идти и общаться с людьми даже если это не удобно. Потом привыкнешь.


 Неудобно шубу в трусы заправлять. В данном случае речь идет о болезни.

----------


## X-Men

Сразу решил зарегистрироваться как только наткнулся на эту тему на форуме.У меня помимо социофобии куча комплексов,думаю они и являются всему виной.Мне тяжело находить общий язык с незнакомыми людьми,всегда посещаю магазины самообслуживания т.к. мне очень тяжело зайти в обычный магазин и закупиться что называется "по списку",особенно если за мной очередь.Также не могу один сходить в кино не потому что боюсь находиться в полном зале людей а потому что для меня является купить билет на сеанс,так же как не могу сделать заказ официанту в кафе,порой даже перед немногочисленными друзьями неловко постоянно просить сделать это за меня.К слову друзей у меня немного и вижусь я с ними не часто,общаемся в основном по инету.Проходя мимо какой нибудь большой  компании чувствую страх,неудобство,кажется что они смотрят на меня и лыбяться,а слыша смешки думаю что это на домной смеются.Все массовые мероприятия старался избегать, начиная со школьных дискотек и заканчивая приглашением друзей в клуб.про клуб я вообще думать боюсь..даже общения с дальними родственниками которых я плохо знаю стараюсь избегать,когда они все собираются по какому нибудь поводу и зовут меня с бабушкой,я всегда нахожу какую нибудь отмазку.Сколько я себя помню я всегда был таким,только раньше это было меньше выражено,с кодами только хуже.сейчас мне 21 год и я не знаю что будет дальше,либо я скоро стану постоянным клиентом дурки либо руки на себя наложу...Это я все в кратце описал.Еще у меня наверно паранойя развивается,боюсь описывать подробно свою проблему потому что кажется что меня могут узнать знакомые случайно забредшие на этот форум.Думал мою проблема исправит армия,сам туда рвался,но попав в войска ОЧЕНЬ сильно пожалел,но это уже другая история.....

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Сразу решил зарегистрироваться как только наткнулся на эту тему на форуме.У меня помимо социофобии куча комплексов,думаю они и являются всему виной.Мне тяжело находить общий язык с незнакомыми людьми,всегда посещаю магазины самообслуживания т.к. мне очень тяжело зайти в обычный магазин и закупиться что называется "по списку",особенно если за мной очередь.Также не могу один сходить в кино не потому что боюсь находиться в полном зале людей а потому что для меня является купить билет на сеанс,так же как не могу сделать заказ официанту в кафе,порой даже перед немногочисленными друзьями неловко постоянно просить сделать это за меня.К слову друзей у меня немного и вижусь я с ними не часто,общаемся в основном по инету.Проходя мимо какой нибудь большой  компании чувствую страх,неудобство,кажется что они смотрят на меня и лыбяться,а слыша смешки думаю что это на домной смеются.Все массовые мероприятия старался избегать, начиная со школьных дискотек и заканчивая приглашением друзей в клуб.про клуб я вообще думать боюсь..даже общения с дальними родственниками которых я плохо знаю стараюсь избегать,когда они все собираются по какому нибудь поводу и зовут меня с бабушкой,я всегда нахожу какую нибудь отмазку.Сколько я себя помню я всегда был таким,только раньше это было меньше выражено,с кодами только хуже.сейчас мне 21 год и я не знаю что будет дальше,либо я скоро стану постоянным клиентом дурки либо руки на себя наложу...Это я все в кратце описал.Еще у меня наверно паранойя развивается,боюсь описывать подробно свою проблему потому что кажется что меня могут узнать знакомые случайно забредшие на этот форум.Думал мою проблема исправит армия,сам туда рвался,но попав в войска ОЧЕНЬ сильно пожалел,но это уже другая история.....


 Советую тебе написать с вою "проблему" полностью.Только в разделе "Моя проблема"

----------


## X-Men

> Советую тебе написать с вою "проблему" полностью.Только в разделе "Моя проблема"


 А зачем полностью раскрываться?Думаю достаточно того что я описал.просто хотел ставить свои пять копеек

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А зачем полностью раскрываться?Думаю достаточно того что я описал.просто хотел ставить свои пять копеек


 а почему бы не поговорить о твоей проблеме.Вдруг тебе и посоветуют что-то толковое и просто излить душу не помешает.

----------


## railton

> а почему бы не поговорить о твоей проблеме.Вдруг тебе и посоветуют что-то толковое и просто излить душу не помешает.


 Начни бухать на улице, социофобия пройдет. А потом брось пить, и все )) Сори, если неудачная шутка.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Начни бухать на улице, социофобия пройдет. А потом брось пить, и все )) Сори, если неудачная шутка.


 Это мне?=))

----------


## psychedelic_cupcake

у меня сложилось такое ощуение, когда я читала этот тред, будто писала его я.

----------


## Lagrimas

у меня проблемы с детского сада. в первой школе меня гнобили, во второй просто насмехались, а в институте всё было нормально до 3-го курса, потом, в один день, всё взорвалось прямо в аудитории. меня трясло, голова горела, болела шея, я хотел убежать... чувствовал, что все это замечают и говорят обо мне, и что даже препод на меня намекает в своей рече. это был такой пиздец, после которого я бросил инст и решил сдохнуть. порезал вены, да неудачно. сам же пошёл в травмпункт, а оттуда отвезли в дурку. это было осенью 2008-го. мне было 18. сейчас 22. перепробовал кучу всего. могу сказать тем, у кого не всё ещё так запущено, что лучше всего помогают от тревоги бензодиазепиновые транквилизаторо (фенозепам без рецепта продаётся, например), от тремора помагает ещё анаприлин. ну и психотерапия. в дурку ложиться не советую. сломаете себе этим жизнь. ибо потом уже вы не сможете ей распоряжаться, как до.

----------


## light

да уж, у меня тоже  социофобия, если это так можно назвать я из мусульманской страны, где люди верят в аллаха, так теперь мне кажется что люди видят мое состояние и чувствуют, не могу показываться на глаза людям, теряюсь от обилия мыслей!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> я из мусульманской страны, где люди верят в аллаха,


 А  ты,  веришь  в Аллаха?

----------


## light

думаю о суициде! так меня забавляет дает облегчение мне эта мысль!

----------


## light

когда трудно то да, в бога или аллаха! а так мне кажется что я сама как бог, хотя я слышала однажды когда себя повела некорректно, голос сказал ну ты бесстыжая, и я осеклась и сделала как надо.

----------


## light

ну да смейтесь, а мне горько, но терпеть поток мыслей не хочется, устала мучаться.

----------


## light

> Привет, коллеги) А у меня через месяц и 4 дня юбилей) Исполняется ровно 5 лет, как я ВООБЩЕ из квартиры не выхожу. Боюсь людей. Такая вот социофобия...


  А на что ты живешь, чем питаешься? как время проводишь в одиночестве?

----------


## light

> Голоса в голове - это симптом шизофрении.


 да так и есть. а как быть другого выхода не вижу, устала от своей совести, совесть мучает за содеянное, а страшно все это расхлебывать!!! такая каша в голове!!!

----------


## June

При голосах в голове, на сегодняшний день, вроде, только медикаментозная терапия немного помогает.

----------


## Dementiy

> Голоса в голове - это симптом шизофрении.


 Тогда меня уже лет 20 назад надо было в психушку упрятать.  :Big Grin: 
А я вот живу как-то с этим: на работу хожу, с людьми общаюсь, да и в личной жизни вроде нормально все.
Мдя..., непорядок.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## марианна

Как я тебя понимаю,у самой такая ситуация

----------


## периdоzzzz

Не знаю как даже  назвать свое состояние,мне кажется что всем на срать на меня,у меня есть семья,жена  и сын,я наркоман,употреблять стараюсь как можно реже,есть работа,но мысли о суициде порой просто разъедают мои уставшие мозги,я испытываю такое одиночество,пытался поговорить с женой об этом,но она говорит что это жалость к себе,были попытки суицида много раз,за три-четыре года употребления так называемых скоростей,спидов,солей для ванн попыток было где-то пятнадцать,резал венны,вешался,ставил внутревенно смертельные дозы стимуляторов и кто-то всегда спасал,сейчас порой хочу себя убить но представляю как будет плакать мой сынок и я откладываю попытку,но жить с такими мыслями нет желания,мне кажется что такие ублюдки как я не должны жить,не навижу себя,я так люблю свою жену,я устал ей врать,не хочу ей мозги больше выносить,мне кажется если я сдохну всем будет лучше,мысли о су появились еще до наркотиков,давно в детстве,лет в 13-14,я ощущаю одиночество и кажется,что я готов

----------


## Игорёк

Жена не дает ?

----------


## hermit

периdоzzzz, как вариант - уйди не в мир иной, а от людей, поживи один, найди себя. по крайней мере со временем (тяжело будет сначала) не будут давить социальные отношения, обязательства и тд. будешь уже готов ко всему - или уходить совсем или начинать заново. 
по моему опыту взрывает мозги когда нужно каждый день везде успевать - и в учебе, на работе, в отношениях и тд и ты играешь роль чтобы соответствовать статусу, а потом оказывается что вообще все не имело смысла а у тебя полное истощение сил. нужно находить баланс, равновесие. 
если есть какие-то смыслы в жизни, талант в чем-то то имеет смысл на этом сконцентрироваться. а так да, похожая фигня  :Smile:

----------


## Rum

> Не знаю как даже  назвать свое состояние,мне кажется что всем на срать на меня,у меня есть семья,жена  и сын,я наркоман,употреблять стараюсь как можно реже,есть работа,но мысли о суициде порой просто разъедают мои уставшие мозги,я испытываю такое одиночество,пытался поговорить с женой об этом,но она говорит что это жалость к себе,были попытки суицида много раз,за три-четыре года употребления так называемых скоростей,спидов,солей для ванн попыток было где-то пятнадцать,резал венны,вешался,ставил внутревенно смертельные дозы стимуляторов и кто-то всегда спасал,сейчас порой хочу себя убить но представляю как будет плакать мой сынок и я откладываю попытку,но жить с такими мыслями нет желания,мне кажется что такие ублюдки как я не должны жить,не навижу себя,я так люблю свою жену,я устал ей врать,не хочу ей мозги больше выносить,мне кажется если я сдохну всем будет лучше,мысли о су появились еще до наркотиков,давно в детстве,лет в 13-14,я ощущаю одиночество и кажется,что я готов


 А мне кажется с женой нужно наладить отношения. Что касается того, что вы никому не нужны - вы нужны своему сыну. Знаете, что? Почти все мои знакомые выросли без отца, не делайте этого с ним, это сильно бьёт по психике и последствия совершенно непредсказуемые. Лучше попытаться как-то наладить свою жизнь, внести новизну и интерес, по возможности, конечно.
 Я бы вот с жены и начала. Вы достаточно близки? Разговариваете ли вы на подобные темы, "по душам"?

----------


## hermit

> Почти все мои знакомые выросли без отца, не делайте этого с ним, это сильно бьёт по психике и последствия совершенно непредсказуемые


 кстати если отец тряпка, это не сильно лучше. сравниваю просто своего отца и отцов друзей. что был мой, что нет - разницы никакой, у него не было здоровья ни времени и ничему мужскому он не научил, ни спорту ни каким-то умениям ни характеру  :Smile:  от друзей и чужих людей больше научился.
если заботится о сыне то можно найти ему воспитателей из числа компетентных друзей/знакомых, тренеров, +просто материально обеспечить. это нужно делать даже если сам воспитываешь, так просто чтобы подстраховаться.
короче это все в комплексе или есть или этого нет. равновесие/характер в человеке или есть или его нет и позиция других людей имхо ни на что не влияет тк это заложено в человеке давно и будет развиваться вне зависимости от других людей. проблемы изначально не в других людях, а в себе. так что берешься за себя или нет
а у жены если не 20 лет с ней жить скорее всего завышенные ожидания если пара молодая. ей надо жить, наслаждаться жизнью, а не тянуть за собой мужа. и мужу такую жену имхо отпустить если у нее если варианты лучше. и все по честному. а любить человека можно даже если она с другим  :Smile:  правда другую может не полюбишь потом, но это другой разговор  :Smile: 

p.s.: это вариант поведения если отношения не удастся сохранить или они в тягость всем. так что рассматривать надо не между суицидом и семьей, а между счастливой семьей и разрывом отношений (который довольно часто бывает и это нормально). суицид вообще отдельная тема, это сугубо личное и даже не надо сюда приплетать других людей. или думаешь КАК ИМ ЛУЧШЕ или не "шантажируешь" их своими проблемами  :Smile:

----------


## Rum

> p.s.: это вариант поведения если отношения не удастся сохранить или они в тягость всем. так что рассматривать надо не между суицидом и семьей, а между счастливой семьей и разрывом отношений (который довольно часто бывает и это нормально). суицид вообще отдельная тема, это сугубо личное и даже не надо сюда приплетать других людей. или думаешь КАК ИМ ЛУЧШЕ или не "шантажируешь" их своими проблемами


 Наоборот, я считаю, что любящая жена не должна отвечать нечто вроде "перестань себя жалеть", а разберётся, поговорит, попытается помочь. Неужели ей всё равно, что муж не чувствует себя достаточно комфортно? И вместо того, чтобы отдаляться и искать удовольствия только для себя, ей следует помочь. В том случае, если она этого действительно хочет, конечно.
Пы.Сы. Ох уж эти проблемы с отцами. Больно слышать.

----------


## периdоzzzz

Дает,с этим проблем нет,дело мне кажется все таки во мне и в моих превычках от части,но помню было время когда я находился вдолгой ремиссии от героина и не употреблял ни чего,я в серавно чувствовал себя в какой то пустоте,как будто меня не кто не слышит,не слышит мою боль,боль пустоты,боль одиночества.Сын очень любит меня,когда я ухожу на работу или ещё куда,он не пускает плачет,у меня от этого кошки на душе шкребутся,когда мы с женой расходились на неделю две,я место себе не находил,не мог свои действия координировать,катился просто на дно,не мог спать,есть думал только о ней,постоянно этот червь в мозгу выгрызает слово суецыд и я порой прихожу к мысли что если я умру они будут получать пособие что умер кормилец,наверно так лучше для всех будет,как вариант с суицидом,хочу наглотатся таблеток,в данном случае клофелином,но их не где не достать,в данный момент нахожусь в полной готовности,к суициду

----------


## hermit

периdоzzzz, так ты до сих пор торчишь?  :Smile:  ну так проблема тогда в этом, а не в социофобии, внутренной пустоте, "одиночестве". ну какое к черту одиночеству или "всем насрать" если у тебя даже есть семья, сын который тебя любит да жена которая дает и работа  :Smile: 




> находился вдолгой ремиссии от героина и не употреблял ни чего,я в серавно чувствовал себя в какой то пустоте,как будто меня не кто не слышит,не слышит мою боль,боль пустоты,боль одиночества.


 да никто и не должен слышать. ну а если б слышали, что им плясать с бубном вокруг?  :Smile:  что они должны?  :Smile:  или может и хорошо что они не слышат (что хорошего то предлагаешь им услышать)?
знаешь, настоящее одиночество это когда им уже наслаждаешься, когда пугает что тебя как раз услышат, то что будут отношения которые разрушат идилию настоящего подлинного одиночества, твой порядок, поставят в неловкое положение вернув туда откуда давно сбежал. и со временем что-то атрофируется, становится уже безразлично кто там кто думает, как остальные, что с ними будет если тебя не станет и тд, уже нет сомнений, переживаний, страхов, боли и тд. а практически это когда не пользуешься телефоном тк некому звонить, атрофировались голосовые связки и изменился голос тк ни с кем не разговариваешь, не всегда знаешь день недели месяц тк это не нужно  :Smile:  

имхо ты все таки не такой социофоб и не все так плохо, надо смотреть в сторону избавления от зависимости. а если у есть работа, семья и тело не сожрано крокодилом то еще есть пространство и время для маневров

----------


## Ell18

Увы, с нынешним состоянием психиатрии не все так просто. Да, на время можно заглушить фобность, но из-за мыслей в голове она приходит вновь и вновь.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Столкнулся тут (не лично) с сф и пришлось изучить вопрос.
Во-первых, оказалось, что отечественные врачи до сих пор выписывают амитриптилин - старый АД с кучей побочек.
Во-вторых, медицинские органы западных государств (типа МинЗдрава) из медикаментозного лечения на начальном этапе дружно рекомендуют СИОЗС.
В третьих, судя по многим исследованиям, с которыми мне довелось ознакомиться, СИОЗС (тем более и другие АД) либо малоэффективны, либо среднеэффективны, в зависимости от исследования.
В четвёртых, из СИОЗС в целом все почти одинаковые. Кокрейн провёло мета-анализ и говорит, что эсциталопрам мб чуть эффективнее остальных.

Ну и, конечно, терапия. Но найти нормального ПТ, наверно, оч сложно.

----------


## Keffiro

Всё-таки, хороший психотерапевт поможет лучше таблеток, но он, как единорог - животное не то, что бы редкое, а почти мифическое. Особенно на территории СНГ

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Всё-таки, хороший психотерапевт поможет лучше таблеток


 Может и лучше, но судя по исследованиям лечение с терапия+таблетки лучше чем просто терапия.




> СФ на научном уровне начали изучать не так давно. На научном - это значит на нейробиологическом уровне. Исследования мозга в томографах сильно переоценены, об этом говорил Савельев. Не знаю, выяснили ли нейробиологи вообще нейробиологический механизм СФ, потому что это есть первоочередная задача.


 Как я понимаю, сф это комплексное явление - там замешана и личная жизнь пациента, и косяки со всякими биологически активными веществами (напр. гормонами, нейромедиаторами и т.п.), и косяки с функционированием отделов мозга, которые фиксируют на МРТ. Ответ, скорее всего, будет заключён где-то в слиянии всех этих областей, может с превалированием одной над другой, не суть. Вообще, всё что касается человека это всегда комплексное и архитруднопознаваемое. Поэтому людишки давно знают что происходило в первые доли секунды рождения вселенной, но не знают ничего о причинах и нейробиологическом механизме СФ.




> Надо постоянно мониторить западные авторитетные научные журналы на тему исследований СФ


 Думаю, постоянно не обязательно. Те же СИОЗС, которые сейчас в 2016 году считаются наиболее актуальной медикаментозной терапией, начинали применяться ещё в 1980-х. Отсюда несложный вывод: за 25 лет прогресса нет и продвинуться в понимании очень сложно. Вангую, и в ближайшие 5-10 лет ничего не изменится, ну может придумают что-то немного эффективнее чем СИОЗС.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Среди СФ сейчас очень популярна КПТ. Когнитивно-поведентечкая терапия. Ничего не могу сказать о её действенности, просто это последний оплот надежды для СФ.


 Ну КПТ это само собой. Просто я с ней не разберусь, поэтому изучал только медикаментозную терапию.
Да, на западе СФ лечат ПКТ+СИОЗС. По отдельности не рекомендуется. Исследования говорят что эффективно, но не для всех, конечно.

В среднем я видел данные что после ПКТ и СИОЗС вылечиваются около 20-35% больных.




> КПТ типа опирается на нейробиологические исследования в томографах и всё такое, но я не вдавался в подробности.


 КПТ это болтология (не в стиле вероники, конечно) и сильно сомневаюсь что к нейробиологии имеет отношение. Там чисто гуманитарный подход.

----------


## Veronika

> не в стиле вероники, конечно


 Вот интересно, сколько раз необходимо повторить, что я не занимаюсь психотерапией на форуме? Для того, чтобы эта нехитрая информация была схвачена умами читателей  :Smile: 
Для качественной психотерапии нужна определенная концентрация внимания, как минимум. И не только.

И кпт я владею. Но стерильное кпт менее эффективно, чем комплексный подход. Оно годится больше, если это часть аналитической психотерапии, дополненная различными техниками.

До тех пор, пока вы с умным видом рассуждаете заочно, не поняв предмет, все эти рассуждения читаются, как имитация детьми взрослого поведения, когда копируется форма, без понимания значения. 

Для излечения социофобии (полного) и не растянутого на 30 лет и 3 года нужна определенная стратегия самого испытуемого.  Потому как сама психотерапия действует долго, без систематических собственных волевых усилий, а медикаметны ничего не решают на перспективу. Чем более сознателен пациент, тем меньше ему лекарства вообще нужны. Они для стихийных граждан. Степень незрелости личности, неразвитости имеет самое критическое значение.

-----------------
Для того, чтобы знать, чем занимаюсь я, надо побыть пациентом и точно выполнять указания. Еще ни разу, никто, ни с одного форума не смог сделать этой простой вещи. Так что судить до сих пор некому)

Все, кто с форума ко мне обращался, приходили "пообщаться о себе". И не имели желания выйти за рамки этого стереотипа.

----------


## Veronika

Современные системы кпт (особенно в популярных книжках) грешат тем, что их плоскость воздействия слабо затрагивает ценностный слой пациента. После чего у многих получается эффект тупика: курс прошли, тахикардия уже не мучает, а как жить дальше, как строить отношения с людьми - непонятно. И я вроде не боюсь, но и люди меня как-то не очень понимают.)

Большинство же, кто уверовал в кпт как в последнюю инстанцию, приступая к лечению, надеется не просто избавиться от волнения-мандража, а расширить круг общения, повысить свой статус. а потом сильно удивляется...

----------

